# JUN/JUL 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for June and July 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

lornam41,29 May,FET, 
charlie61,29 May,FET, 
jane1604,29 May,ICSI, 
loopybud,29 May,ICSI, 
kezza27,29 May,, 
Mrs R,29 May,ICSI, 
susan_p,31 May,IVF, 
paws18,1 Jun,IUI, 
xxx lisa xxx,1 Jun,, 
heavenlyharry,1 Jun,IVF, 
cwsg,1 Jun,IVF, 
sian5038,1 Jun,IVF
jabber,1 Jun,IVF, 
KT22,3 Jun,OI, 
lottie73,3 Jun,, 
Leaf,4 Jun,FET, 
katiecookie,4 Jun,, 
penny5,4 Jun,ICSI, 
GillyVanilly,4 Jun,ICSI, 
yeswecan,5 Jun,, 
dl,5 Jun,ICSI, 
tink29,5 Jun,IVF, 
Lady Pink,5 Jun,IVF
emma.b,6 Jun,ICSI, 
tillergirl,6 Jun,, 
Nequila,6 Jun,ICSI, 
Tinkelbunny,6 Jun,, 
dottylotty,6 Jun,ICSI, 
SHERR,6 Jun,IVF, 
livity k,6 Jun,ICSI, 
juliet marshall,6 Jun,, 
Claire01,8 Jun,IVF, 
Claire09,8 Jun,, 
owenl,8 Jun,ICSI, 
DRIVER225,8 Jun,ICSI, 
Hackers,8 Jun,ICSI, 
bobblymole,8 Jun,IVF, 
emsoph,9 Jun,, 
melo,9 Jun,IVF, 
lisaross,9 Jun,ICSI, 
Eloise J,10 Jun,ICSI, 
nicstar79,10 Jun,ICSI, 
AMAZONMAZ,10 Jun,IVF
Sheilaweb,10 Jun,ICSI, 
ange21,11 Jun,IVF, 
tracey8,11 Jun,FET, 
springsunshine,11 Jun,, 
chloe99,12 Jun,,
Sammeee,12 Jun,IVF, 
fingersxed,12 Jun,ICSI, 
sparkleysophie,12 Jun,, 
LiaW,12 Jun,IVF/ICSI, 
Neats,12 Jun,IUI, 
KerryO,13 Jun,ICSI, 
nicolaf22,13 Jun,IVF
rachel32,13 jun,, 
Bemba,14 Jun,ICSI, 
TRACY77,15 Jun,, 
TorsyDors,15 Jun,IVF, 
Moominmoo,15 Jun,IVF, 
JoannD,15 Jun,ICSI, 
GinaD,15 Jun,IVF, 
kkpants,16 Jun,IVF, 
Jasmin1972,17 Jun,IVF
snzk,18 Jun,IVF
hlg,18 Jun,ICSI
elfingirl,18 Jun,IVF, 
J****,19 Jun,IVF
Anjie,19 Jun,IVF
siobhanhickey,20 Jun,IVF, 
Tacha,20 Jun,ICSI, 
cdp,21 Jun,IVF, 
becks46,24 Jun,ICSI, 
julesF,25 Jun,,
Tricksy,25 Jun,IVF, 
linnie50,26 Jun,IVF
Bibi,27 Jun,ICDI
the2mummies,27 Jun,ICSI, 
jasmine372,27 Jun,ICSI
sadiesue,27 Jun,DEIVF/ICSI, 
glitter girl,28 Jun,ICSI, 
loubes,28 Jun,, 
Liberty71,29 Jun,IVF, 
carolmac,29 Jun,DEIVF
Ipswich Town Girl,29 Jun,FET, 
birdey,30 Jun,IVF, 
pinkpear,30 Jun,ICSI, 
pixie g,30 Jun,IVF
pipkin67,30 Jun,,
Milo10,1 Jul,ICSI, 
Kat29,1 Jul,,
yazz,1 Jul,IVF
lisaj1971,1 Jul,IVF, 
grace222,2 Jul,IVF
missus o,2 Jul,, 
tegk68,2 Jul,FET, 
Roxy x,4 Jul,ICSI
Bonchance,4 Jul,DEIVF/ICSI, 
lyndsey25,4 July,IVF
poppins,5 July,ICSI
swaza,5 Jul,ICSI
Suzi Fairy,6 Jul,IVF
newyorker,6 Jul,FET
Natinspain,6 Jul,ICSI
Locket,7 Jul,,
tillergirl,8 Jul,DI
dtw01,Jul,DE
Maybbaby4,9 Jul,,
chickymush,9 Jul,ICSI
brendabell,9 Jul,DEIVF/ICSI
mrsmac,10 Jul,ICSI
Pic,10 Jul,ICSI
Demelza,10 Jul,DE
Caramelo,10 Jul,IVF
Maybemummy,11 Jul,IVF
LinLou,12 Jul,,
Natalie x,13 Jul,ICSI
juju81,13 Jul,DIUI
tracey8,14 Jul,FET
paws18,16 Jul,DIUI
sarahf,Jun,FET
Openarms,Jun,IVF
rubys2009,Jun,Clom
ZahidaE,Jun,IVF
eliyza,Jun,,
Kat29,Jun,IVF
Sista J,,ICSI
julesF,Jul,,
Angels4Me,Jul,,




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Paws* ~ ah hun, just seen your post......I'm really sorry it was a BFN hun. Many hugs to you and all the luck in the world for when you go again 

Hi *Hackers* ~ welcome to the thread.....sorry you are feeling so lonely hun but you really are in the right place with everyone who understands what you are going through. Keep posting and chatting and lots of luck  

*Lisa* ~ woohoooo.......congratulations 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Any news from *Sian* and *Jabber*       

xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi 
Just bookmarking, will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

Just saving the new home!

Nequila
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
Just posting to keep track of page, 

Hope anyone who tested yesterday had a good result and that people who are waiting till wed find strength and willpower to hold out.

Good luck everyone

K x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone, can I join? OTD 12th June. Crossed fingers, take care, sparkley x


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi can you add me please to
otd 5 june 2009


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lisa & heavenly harry......congrats on your BFP's 

lorna - when is your review at GCRM? I have heard of GCRM giving extra drugs poss steriod type thing during 2ww for those who repeatedly fail to implant so def pursue extra help for next attempt. I'm feeling ok so far, not really too much diff to be honest. I'm off for more acupuncture this afternoon  Not sure how big a part the acupuncture has played with this TX but in my previous 2 cycles I never done it & always had bad news but this was first time with acupuncturw & its been good news. GCRM recommended the lady I've been going to & she's been great, if you want more details let me know. Def helped me sleep better if nothing else 

hackers - try & say sane babes, I know its hard with all these hormones floating about, cry if you need a cry, I certainly did & felt better for it afterwards.

good luck to everyone 

Mrs R xx


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Looks like today is a test-free today from the board, unless there are any sneaky early testers from the 3rd June?!!
Am one week through and it is now definitely going a lot slower than at the start. Initially I had cramps right from day of transfer, but now nothing and in a strange way I'm missing the cramps! I hate having no symptoms whatsoever. Think DH thought I was going mad this morning when I said that. I had acu yesterday on day 7 but now just need to wait until test day on 9th, am not going to have any more acu. Keep finding it hard to relax fully, it's never been my strong point, I just can't sit still at home after work and feel the need to do chores. DH not happy with me yesterday. 
Oh well, the sunny weather helps!
Hope Sian and Jabbers are okay if they haven't posted yet.
Emsoph
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Driver 225 and Emsoph, 

I feel the same, its a week and a day since my day 5 transfer and its horrible, so with you on the knicker checking- the pessaries don't help that do they... 
Today have been feeling a few twinges on right ovary and funny fluttery feeling- really hope its not AF on way but no sign of anything yet, also felt bit queasy but have heard that can be the drugs. 

hope the rest of your day passes more calmly- when are you testing- I'm going for sat as have to know before I go back to work on 8th, 

am swinging between high PMA and certainty it hasn't worked- aaaah!   

K x


----------



## SHERR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all,
Quick update since yesterday i've been hospitalised. Got to the point where i was really weak and unable to keep fluids or solids down. 
Moderate OHSS - On Intraveinous drip to hydrate and anti sickness meds. Feel better today but still so bloated.

Congrats to all the BFPs! And my heart goes out to BFNs...


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone
I'm also on 2ww.  blood test 8 June.  Thinking about doing HPT on Sunday although it would spoil the weekend if it's a negative so not sure if better just to wait for blood test.

AF may have arrived by then anyway, I've had constant pains and cramping since EC on 25th May.  Everyday I feel that AF is going to arrive.  I seemed to suffer quite badly with pain after EC which didn't begin to ease until the weekend and this has now been taken over with symptoms similar to pre-menstrual pains ie stomach cramping, sore (.) (.)s, constant thirst although I'm finding water has a bit of a metallic taste to it so I'm dilluting it with juice.  Still drinking my milk and pineapple juice but just don't feel too postive about things at the moment.

Friends and family are telling me to do things to take my mind of it, but how can I when I'm permanently reminded by the cramps etc.  I'm back at work this week, but that isn't helping either as I don't really enjoy my day job, there doesn't seem to be anyone taking responsiblity for training me in what is supposed to be a 12 week induction programme and I've been left to figure out things myself and don't know what I'm doing half the time through lack of training so that added stress isn't helping and I'd do anything to leave but need the money.

Catch up soon.  Must head off to dreaded work now.

Lisa


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Poor you Sherr, wishing you a speedy recovery and a good end result. 

  

Lisa, really hope your cramps ease and work not too awful,Are you sure you don't have mild OHSS?  I think the mid point of 2ww is hard, I was really positive over weekend and feel quite down today. 

K


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Sherr.....  hope you get better soon.... thats all u need isnt it!!...

Driver.... yeh im with you this 2ww is just awful, im not really feeling anything tbh..... off my food a bit as doent taste as it should, but that could be the heat... always go off my food a bit in the summer!!.. ..

At least this is looking a lucky thread.... luck at all the bfp..ers already (pg1)...  Congratulations to all you bfpers..
   to those who need them!!..

Sammeee X


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Girls
I just want to jump on this thread. OTD on the 4th June.
Thinking about doing the test in the morning.. I reckon if I am preggers it should show up..
what do you think..
Feel strange today.. and have lower back pain - probably unrelated.
Generally though, through the 2ww I've had no symtoms only very slight cramps every now and again.. can barely feel them and one mad episode of emotional rollercoastering 

Oh, also I stopped the crinone gel lastnight.. I'm on day 14 today and will be test 16dpt but just hoping AF will not come now that I stopped taking the progesterone..

Good luck to you all.. I'm dying to know if I'm 'with child'

xx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

hi girls can I join? I'm on 2ww of ICSI with donor sperm, otd 13th June. Looking forward to getting to know you all ...   all round! I've also been getting the cramps, now I know you lot in second week miss them maybe I'll make the most of them   its just so hard to know what's best to feel ... proper madness  

Sherr hope you're getting better on the drip   for a speedy recovery.

Kerry


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Update from me - still testing positive 7.5 days after 6500 hcg trigger - am a little surprised to be honest.  I know it is too early for real bfp as am only 4dptfer and 6dpo.  Hope I get a neg soon!!

No early testers today then?  Some of you must have such patience as I think there are a few with af due any day!!!!!

xx


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to be an early tester but am going to hold off. I just have to hold off one more night and then the test will be the next morning.

Chloe are you testing every day? That would drive me loopy!!


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisa on your BFP  

Sherr - sorry to hear your in hospital   really hope the OHSS settles down soon for you   

Not much to report to today as not feeling too much at all   apart from feeling so tired but I'm not sleeping too well at night so that could also be the reason. Twinges in my ovaries has died down today...just want to feel some cramps as a sign my little embies are snuggling down.

Sending everyone lots of    

Mel x x


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

hi girls!

had brown dischardge yesterday and today again and it was more pink-red rather then brown. v upset.  

good luck to all


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there

Please may I join you? Am currently day 8 post EC - OTD is monday 8 June. I had a day 3 ET with a grade 1 8 cell and a grade 2 8 cell embie. 

I also use the lister board but it's so quiet there sometimes and as we all know during the 2ww sometimes you need someone else who is in the same boat!

Am taking 25mg prednisolone and aspirin, as well as 800mg progesterone every day. So bloated, tired and hungry all the time! Few twinges too but that could be anything. Just trying to distract myself with work and doing nice things but its so hard not to think about it...! Have also been using the natal hypnotherapy cd which is quite good..

Hi to all, hopw everyone ok

Becks x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes am testing every day but only til I get a neg.  This is just in case I can't hold out to test day so I can be sure trigger shot has gone.

Hope you're all doing OK.  Also hope it cools down a bit tonight!!!


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Chloe... ive tested most days since trigger also... last time was yesterday moring on an IC... the positive was barely visible.. im 5dpt!!...

I doubt il be able to wait until OTD.... is forever away!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Bobbymole - welcome to the board.  I think we are around the same time for testing too!  I am 8 days post EC and test on 8th June.  I had 3 day transfer with 2 Grade 2 embies, one with 8 cells and the other with 7.  

Trying to remain positive but been cramping since EC and it's not letting up which makes it difficult to not think about it all the time as I'm so sure my AF wants to appear.

Are you testing early?  I thought I might try a HPT on Sunday, don't know if I can wait until Monday afternoon for blood test result.

Lisa


----------



## lottie73 (May 25, 2009)

Hello I am a sneaky early 3rd June tester and have  !!
Can't quite believe it and so lucky as on first round of ICSI, so wasn't expecting it.

Lots of love and   to all

Lottie x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Lottie     Great News you must be over the moon.
I have been feeling a bit delicate today so hoping that is a good sign I had a little nausea yesterday but fine today on that score.
Roll on Monday when I can do the test. This 2nd week seems to be getting slower by the day. At least I have sewing class all day Thursday to keep my mind busy.

Good luck to everyone else waiting her is some baby dust for those of us that need it


----------



## lottie73 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks tillergirl and hang on in there...2nd week is definitely worse.  I would say nausea is a good sign - we went out Saturday night and I definitely felt a bit sick in the car and not quite right.   keep us posted!  Have you had any implantation bleeding?

Lottie x


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Lottie-Congratulations on your  , you and DH must be on  !

Good luck to everyone testing this week, and sending   to you all.  Let's hope that we can be adding our names onto the list.   

I agree it is so hard on the 2ww and it is now 2 weeks since EC today so aware poss day of period due?  Slight af pains again today but not for long, on constant knicker watching!  Only got tom and OTD Thursday, excited and scared at the same time, very mixed bag of emotions!   

Very tempting to test early when I see so many   but promised myself and DH that I would wait, and it is only a day now, so shame to spoil it.

Having positive days and really down days.  Suffered terrible headches and migraines last 2 days.  It may be stress of work, stress of test looming, worry re af starting or probably all 3!
 Has anyone had a sharp pain under their ribcage at all?  I have had this the last few nights especially after eating and it is quite accute.  A good sign possibly or a bad one?  


Hope you are all doing ok.

Catch up soon x


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

My otd is 5th June 2009 however due to having quite bad AF pains I felt the need to test this morning
but the test was  

I feel so low and sad and that was our last chance we have no more time nor money to have any more tries at IVF.


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Ladypink

So sorry to read your post this morning.  It's not over until its over though.  Still test on the OTD 5th June, just in case.  My test date is tomorrow and I have had af pains too so I know how scary it is.  Fingers crossed for you.   

Penny x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Lottie -   on your BFP that's fantastic news  

Lady Pink - as Penny has already mentioned it's not over until it's over, you may have tested a bit too early   could you get a blood test to put your mind at rest? Sending you lots of   

Penny - GL with testing tomorrow   sorry to hear you've been suffering with migraines. I'm afraid I can't help you with your query about pains under your rib cage but I hope it eases up for you.

Has anyone else been suffering with bad indigestion? The last few nights I've had really bad acid indigestion & on Monday night I shot up in bed as it came up into my throat   (TMI) It's mainly in the evenings & I'm not sure if it could be a side effect of either the Prednisolone, Clexane or Metformin I'm still taking, I'm not eating anything acidic but trying to drink plenty of water to dampen things down. 

Mel x x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sammee - are you using the 10 unit strips?  I am also still getting a real faint line at 8.5dp 6500 trigger (5dptfer too!).  It was so faint this morning that I thought might be ok to do my first response test to get my official neg but GGGRRRRRRR still a faint but definite bfp on it - so one v expensive test wasted.  At least I know it's too early for a real bfp anyway so that is okay, but don;t think we can test much longer and be sure whether it's trigger or BFP!!!

Mind you, when I used the IC day after trigger that was pretty faint anyway, though bit darker than it was today.


----------



## kezza27 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lotte  - Congratulations on your BFP,   for the next 8 months

Lady Pink - Don't give up hope, i tested 3 days  early and it came back negative, wait for the blood test (i know its easier said then done).  

I also suffered from really bad migraines during the 2ww and got a BFP. 

Everyone else, good luck    

Kerry


----------



## Claire09 (Mar 9, 2009)

Was feeling v low yesterday, so caved in an did an early test this morning,   not good news - still BFN after half an hour of staring at it. I know it is still way early but was really hoping for a faint smidge. So now (obviously) feel even worse as well as very stupid & guilty for giving in & testing.


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

I need a hug AF has just started and just to be really mean she  is 2 days early. I normally have a 30 day cycle but this puts this cycle at 28.
DH is away working until Sunday aswell.
Just spoke to DH on phone he thinks we should still do a test on Monday just of the off chance what do you ladies think.

Good luck to the rest of you.
I will just have to start planning ready for next DI.


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,
tillergirl - I definitely still think do the test, so that you know for definite either way. It's so hard and just a kick in the teeth when AF seems to be there already, but I'd just want to do it to be doubly sure, with DH there with you for support. 
Big hugs to you and Claire09 - I know exactly what you mean Claire about staring at the stick and willing it to change. Feel for you both.
Emsoph
xxx


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on, this 2ww is torture.  Was really okay for the first week, but this week has totally dragged in, can't believe its only Wednesday.   

Had a bad day yesterday, was just crying at the slightest thing, went for some things for lunch at Morrisons and on the way back home, just burst out crying  , then one of the dogs came and gave me a wee kiss, started   at that    .  Then just before I did my crinone gel last night, wiped and got some pinky blood, so then thought that it was game over.

Got up this morn and did wee sneaky test and it was BFN.  So I then spoke with one of my ff who has since calmed me down and told me no more testing until Friday     (thanks Sadie  )

To make things worse, my boss, who I called last week and explained everything to and asked for 2 weeks off from last week, called this morning asking where I was and why wasn't I in work , so that has got me all hot n bothered and really stressed me out as she is a total b*tch!!!  All the good work and calming down my friend did this morn is away somewhere in a cocked hat and I have just spent the last hour crying.  

LadyPink - just wait until Friday, I aint touching another test till then       

Tillergirl - I would wait and still do the test on your OTD      

Claire09 - No more        

Lots of love to everyone else .........        



DL


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Definitely do the test Tillergirl, you just never know. But I know it must be hard, I have been paranoid my AF is on way after little bit of brown last night but still no sign although am feeling strange. 

Claire 09- that is v early to test so fingers crossed for you too- when was your ET? Lady Pink and DL good luck for fri. 

Aaaah     I hate this wait. 

love and hugs and good vibes  to all      

K x


----------



## rubys2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, think my hubby is fed up of me talking about it so i thought i'd try you lot who know what im going through.  I am on my 11 month of chlomid and have only 9 days to go untill testing (33 day cycle) Feeling pretty down because i know after this month there is only one left and then the hospital wont help me any more as i already have a little boy. Does anybody else get pain around the ovaries after ovulating for a couple of days and any what feels a bit like pmt in my back and stomach keep think it cant of worked this month because of these symptoms are is it to early to tell.  Sorry for rambling just feeling a bit confused.

Good luck to all of you in the same boat

Ruby


----------



## Claire09 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so glad for all the support from FF - at least I dont feel so alone in all this madness.

I had a d3 ET on 26th May.

Big   to everyone esp Tillergirl.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Chloe... yeh im using the 10miu ones.... does theat meat it will still pick up 10miu of the pregnyl if still insystem??.... i jabbed 10000miu pregnyl on sunday 24th at 11pm., my IC this morning was negative, guess it looks like the triggers well and truly out of my system.... bit worried it not still pickling up though... looks like this tx might be a bfn


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the supportive replies guys. 
I tried not to get my hopes up afterall this was first proper attempt after years of waiting and just need to remember my Doc words: "Even if egg is released and sperm is in the right place at the right time there is still only a 1in6 chance of it resulting in a pregnancy."

Will still do test when DH returns but realistically now need to get ready for Insem no2. At least I wont be so nervous this time round as I know what is going to happen.

Thanks for the support, I am with you Hackers I never realised how hard the 2ww wait is hopefull our next ones will be easier, we can't all win the jackpot first time we play can we.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Sammee, my trigger was 9.15pm on the Monday, so I'm one day behind you!

It definitely does NOT mean your cycle has failed!!  Most ladies if they test every day will get at least one clear negative day from the hpts before their bfp comes in. I guess you were 7 days post egg collection this morning?  WAY too early!  I think impossible to get a genuine bfp even on a 10 unit test.  Would be unusual to even get a genuine bfp 7 days post 2 day tfer.

Yes, if you had a bfp on the 10 unit stick today it would mean there is still a hcg residue (like me GGRRRRR).  It is GOOD that you've had the neg as you can now be 100% sure that any bfp is the real one.   

Try and keep todays stick if you can so you can compare any future tests with it.

Keep up the PMA, loads of time left.
xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

My AF type cramps which I've had continually since EC on 25/5 seem to have dissapeared today.  I'm hoping that's good news and the pain was possibly implantation.  It's so hard to remain  .  I'm   for a good result at test on Monday.

Can't concentrate at work, crap job but at least I have my own room so can get a sneaky posting on here occassionally.  Working tonight as well but I like my evening job so hopefully time will pass quickly and keep my mind occupied.  

Roll on Monday.  Who'd have thought I'd be wishing the weekend away so quickly!

Well done to all the BFPs lately, there seems to have been quite a few.

Lisa


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Chloe... just really think im out!!... But i do have time left so not gonna test any more.... well not for a good few days at least ...

Least then if i get a bfp i will no its not the trigger...

Really not liking 2ww....     to everyone else on 2ww!!...

Driver... with my 2yo i had AF pains b4 my bfp and for a few weeks after... i certainly didnt think i was preggo that month but i was!!..


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

2ww really sucks!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lady Pink* ~ ah hun, i think you're still too early....hang in there  

Aw *Hackers* ~ i'm sorry hun......have you called your clinic? 

*Claire09* ~ (((hugs)))

*Tillergirl* ~ sorry you are bleeding hun but I'd still do a test (((hugs))) to you too x

Hi *Sparkley, Lisa, GillyVanilly, Kerry, Becks and Ruby* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck      

*Sherr* ~ hope you are ok hun and they are looking after you 

*Lottie* ~ congratulations.......fab news 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well it's a   for us...

It's been an exciting and emotional roller coaster ride which we have had to stop for now but we will be back on it soon!

We couldn't have done any more, did everything right and even held off from testing until the OTD.

You have all been great and helped so much along the way and been a pleasure to chat to.

Wishing you lots of   and   and well done to all the   with your pregnancies and wishing lots of sticky vibes to those still to test.

Bye for now Penny x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

so sorry Penny, hope you're back here was us real soon


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry Penny - hope you are okay. Take care of yourself.
Emsoph
x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

LizzyB,

Yeah thanks I telephoned them yesterday and they said for me to carry on and take the test as they requested on Monday.

Penny sorry to hear your BFN keep strong.

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Penny* ~  i'm really sorry it didn't work out for you this time hun but sending you many hugs and all the luck in the world for when you go again 

*Hackers* ~ will keep fingers and toes crossed for you  

Have a good day everyone and lots of luck to *Leaf* and *Gilly Vanilli* for your tests today       

*Katiecookie* ~ hope you are ok hun 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi Lizzy and all,

Haven't been here much, I've been on the FET threat!

It was a BFN for us this morning. Unfortunately my DH is away in Paris which is why I tested a few days ago and got a BFN, so knew which way the wind was blowing. I still hoped, though. I don't know if we will try again as it's so expensive.Wish I was rich.

   to Penny - sorry to hear you had a BFN too.

Good luck to those with embies on board! Take care everyone.   

xxxxLeaf


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Penny & Leaf so sorry to hear your news     take care of yourselves

Gilly Vanilli sending you     for today

The 2ww is driving me mad this time round   it seems to get worse each tx. From yesterday afternoon onwards I've had on/off AF pains on my left side, woke up with them again this morning I'm really   she stays away.

Sending everyone lots of    

Mel x x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Driver - I don't think it sounds too late for implantation at all & I would say the brown discharge is a good sign   I'm driving myself mad keep knicker checking


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Driver - does it sound too weird to say I long to find a brown discharge?!! Fingers crossed this is a good sign for you.


----------



## LiaW (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi ladies - I'd love to join. OTD June 12th!


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Driver - Freeport's only up the road from me but you what it's like when somethings on your doorstep....I hardly ever go there   I tend to go to Chelmsford mainly for a good old shop.

Emsoph - I'm with you....that's why I keep knicker checking


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Lia.... My OTD is 12th june also.... how are you feeling?... Are u having any SXS??..

I was but feel completely back to normal now... ...

Driver... The brown could deffo be IB, they say the embie implants anywhere between 6 + 12 days past "O"... so deffo could be a later implanter!!..    ...

All those coming close to OTD, come on seriously now... have any of you had a sneaky test??...   ...  

Sammeee X


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Driver - I'm hoping it's implantation bleeding too.  Last night at work I was incredibly uncomfortable and felt like I'd had a bit of an accident.  Went to to the loo and there was a discharge.  Can't say it was a brown discharge like everyone else seems to be describing as implantation bleeding but yellowish with maybe a faint mark of brown and I'm at the same stage as you.

Since then, I got home, went to bed and had a few twinges but no more discharge.  At 6am this morning I woke up in agony, thought the  was on her way but nothing.  Eventually went back to sleep again and woke up at 8am with an extremely dry mouth (despite drinking loads of liquids) and light cramping.  Been OK since then but just 15 mins ago the cramps have gotten worse and I really don't want to go into work as I can feel the pain coming on.  Need to leave soon so trying to ascertain whether to phone in sick.  Don't want to go in but having already been off sick for a week and only back on Monday not sure what I can give as a reasonable excuse.  Please let the pains calm down so that I can drive to work.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Bit the bullet and phoned in sick.  My health has to come first at this important time.  

Catch you all later, off to bed, extremely tired and in pain.  Please stay away


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

hI all can I join youmy test date is 15th ET was 28th I am feeling very low today keep getting stomach and back ache which is what I get when I am due on so feeling very negative I feel so low as have been told that if this fails we will have to go down the embryo doner route
I wish all of you the very best of luck
Trying to remain 

Tracy x


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for all the good luck you've wished me. I must have got all that luck because I got a BFP this morning (16DPT).   
So delighted! This was our 1st go at ICSI. First time lucky! I couldn't believe my eyes because as I said before I had no pregnancy signs, just felt normal..only had very slight cramps every day or two. Just need to wait now for the 7 weeks scan to see is there 2 babies in there or just 1 as they transferred 2 high quality embryo's. So it could be twins! Cool! 

I'm extra delighted because I found out my best friend is also preggers.. 9 weeks. She was waiting for me to do my HPT to tell me her news.
I wish all the rest of you the very best of luck and lot's of baby dust!! 

xxx
Gilly


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Driver
          The reason why they are testing me so late is because of the time it took from fertilisation to it dividing as it took over 24hrs for this process so I am thinking they are just playing it safe really  that they are good signs but I got this last time too 
It is dragging so much.

 Tracy x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Wowee.... CONGRATULATIONS GILLY........  

Your post gives me hope... i too feel completely normal!!...

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months XXX


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats, Gilly - great news!


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Gilly fantastic news & also great that you & your best friend can share the journey together

Hi Tracy, sorry to hear you're feeling so down   as Driver has already mentioned AF pains & symptoms that its working can be exactly the same. I've been getting on/off AF pains since yesterday afternoon....yesterday I felt like it was all over but then today I'm feeling more positive....it's such a rollercoaster of emotions. Thats why is good to be able to chat to others in the same boat I find  

Mel x x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

LizzyB - cheers hun I feel a litte bit better today not feeling sorry for myself anymore.

To All - Good luck to you all and I hope you all get BFP     

Hackers

xxxx


----------



## katiecookie (May 13, 2009)

hello just letting u all know that i have done my test this morning (i didn't want to the hospital made me !!) anyway it was like i expected a bfn !! i am really upset     
the hospital have said that i have got to wait another 6 weeks because i have got to speak to my consultant , i think the only option for me now is egg donation , this is something that i wasn't really sure about and i am still really unsure of , although my sister has said that she will let me use her eggs and we do look very much a like. 
at the moment i just don't know wot to do i am very confused and upset    .

i wud just like to say a very big thank u to everybody on here for all your support because sometimes it really helps speaking to other ppl who are going through the same thing and understand the emotional roller coaster off ivf etc . take care Katie xxx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Katie...     So sorry this didnt work out for you!!..

Why is DE now the only route??.. Very nice of your sister though!!.. 

Look after yourself and GL for whatever u decide XX


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Agh its torture!

I guess the thing is don't give up till  OTD or the   arrives...especially if it is still trying to implant late or whatever...

Twinges, cramps and hot flushes today - all normal pre-menstrual symptoms for me so am trying not to lose the PMA but struggling somewhat!   

Congrats to Gilly - lets hope this begins a nice run ready for all those testing on monday    

Hugs to all,

Becks x


----------



## katiecookie (May 13, 2009)

hiya sammeee 

thanks for the reply , the hospital advice that i had ed this time but i wanted to try again on my own they have said that my eggs are not very good and that my body doesn't respond very well to the treatment . i have 2 blocked tubes which they clipped because i was getting infections a lot and they said that this wud increase my changes of getting pregnant   i have only got 1 more go with  the nhs so i am really unsure wot to do wether to try again on my own or use my sisters eggs. i just cant imagine never being a mum , and if using my sisters eggs is the only chance then i Will def give it a try, its just very hard as i will know that biologically  it isn't my child . i just dont know wot to do


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

oh yes meant to ask - if i am 7 dpt when is the earliest i should be testing?

The lister said 14 days post collection is ok but the nurse from the satellite clinic i just spoke to said that was a bit early...don't want to get a false negative!

thanks,

becks


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Bobbly ... I know what you mean about the array of sxs... its driving me   this 2ww also....

I also had et on 28/5/09 and my OTD is 12th June.... a whole other week away!!..

GL and sending your lots of    ...

Lets hope we all get our BFP's...

Sam X


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Mel I can relate to you, yesterday I started the day in tears as had my usual AF accompanying symptoms so decided that meant game over and couldn't snap out of it all.  This morning I woke up brighter and have been really positive all day.  Not really getting any twinges, pains or cramps, actually starting to feel normal (apart from flipping cyclogest leaking all day and convincing me AF has arrived!)

My ET was 21st May, 2 weeks ago today, and my OTD is Saturday so not too long, except I'm working Saturday so going to force myself to wait till Sunday so I can either drown my sorrows all day with dh, or bounce like zebeedee all round the house!

Gilly you've inspired me as this is our first go at ICSI (was originally meant to be IVF but never mind!) I'm now hopeful that it can and does happen first time sometimes.  Congratulations  

Katie I'm so sorry it didn't work for you, your sister sounds lovely  

Driver how are you doing, not long now till Monday!  You still hobbling about on crutches?

Sorry no more personals, struggling to keep up with everyone now I'm back at work!

     to all I missed

Nequila
xx


----------



## Neats (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm completely new to message boards and wanted to say 'hi'.

I'm on my 2WW at the moment after having my 3rd IUI last week.  I take my PT on the 12/6.

Any other seasoned IUI'ers out there ?

Anita


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, welcome to Neats! 

Katie- big hug  

Gilly congrats-   
I wrote a long post yesterday and then my connection crashed so here's an update!

Yesterday's post that wasn't was a bit moany and anxious as about noon yesterday had quite a bit of brown/pinky discharge- I rang clinic and they said not to worry and to up cyclogest to 3 per day as it could be low progesterone. Luckily it seemed to die down through the day and i think I'm ok this morning.... fingers crossed,  am feeling a lot more positive as I think my ovaries are hurting a bit  again and they said if i did get pregnant they could flare up ( were the size of grapefruits on ET day) 

My friend sent me some first response tests she had and they are now staring at me, however think I will be strong today largely because I think however hard waiting is, at the moment "ignorance is bliss!!"

good luck everyone testing today and lots of       to all

love 

K x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Katiecookie

Hi yep I started my period on Tuesday and the hospital are still making me do my test on Monday I feel so gutted so I know how you feel.

We just need to be strong.

Good luck with everyone testing today 

xxxxx


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Can I join you please.
Had 5 day ET last Monday, OTD 11th June, however my tummy is feeling very strange, sort of cramps, constant tummy ache with funny twinges that dont seem to go away.  Last night when I wiped there was dark brown on the paper (just once), dont think this would be implantation would it??  I am feeling very tearful today, worried it might be AF on its way.
Thanks Ange x good luck to everyone


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Ange
It could be implantation bleed, Try not to worry too much, I know it's not easy.  I'm on 2ww also and have had really bad AF type cramps since EC and been off sick from work a lot, on Wednesday I had a yellow/brownish discharge which was 9 days past EC but no discharge since.    I think implantation can be anytime between 5-12 days after EC.  Like you I constantly worry that AF is on it's way especially yesterday when I found myself in a big panic as I was doubled up in agony which is what I normally get before the dreaded   arrives, but touch wood so far it's stayed away and today my cramps have calmed down.  having read a few of these boards everyone symptoms are different, a lot of BFPs have been with no symptoms but many have had bad AF period type pains throughout + bleeding etc.  I test on Monday 8th so it's going to be a long weekend to get through.  Sending you   and   for you.  Lisa


----------



## tink29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I tested this morning and got a BFN.  Don't know how I fine yet, bit numb I think.  Will be having another NHS round as PCT pays for two, but have to speak with clinic to see when etc.

xx


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi

I havent been on the boards very much over the last week , I was feeling pretty down after ET last Saturday and didnt want to bring the thread down , not sure why i was feeling so low really and was starting to feel better. Now Im feeling really scared.

Last cycle about 6dpt I started getting really severe cramps /contraction type pains across a large area of my lower abdomen which felt different to AF pains. They were mostly through the night after inserting cyclogest and came with diarrhoea, they were so painful I thought I was gonna have to call the doctor out. I spoke to my consultant via a nurse , but they said cyclogest causes constipation and that my body had been through quite a bit and thats why I was having these pains. I went on to have a BFP and then v early loss at 5w4d - lo and behold when I stopped the cyclogest this went away.  I always wondered whether the cramps were associated with the loss.

At my follow up with a different doc , she acknowledged it could be the progesterone causing this, and suggested the gestone injections for this cycle might help. This is what I am doing now, but 6dpt I am back to square one with the agonising pain which is eased by TMI bowel movement, only so far it hasnt been the runs. I have also been having A F type twinges which are feel are much more normal for 2ww.

Im terrified that these cramps had something to do with the loss and havent got a clue whether its the progesterone causing vv bad cramping in my uterus which is giving me the bowel problems or whether the cramps are in my bowel??   Ive asked the nurses to give me a call today - I know I need the progesterone, but I am scared what these cramps are doing to my embryo if it is growing in there. I know for a fact that the pill I used to take which had progesterone in made my IBS worse - maybe I am too sensitive to progesterone ?

Sorry for the long post!

Congratulations to all the ladies with long awaited BFP's , over the last few days    

Sending lots of    to those with BFN's. I am so sorry, take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well today I am 14dpt and although my OTD isn't till Monday I have got my  .

Everyone will know I tested early on Saturday but I just didn't want to officially say it until now.

Thank you for all your support and kind words!

I would like to wish you all lots luck and  for those waiting to test and   to those who unfortunately didn't get the result they long for.

Claire xx


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Congrats Claire on your BFP!  

Tink, Katecookie - sorry for your BFN's - don't give up  

Best to luck to everyone else testing in the coming days.


G


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi, 

I am new to FF I hope you don't all mind me joining your group.

I had 2 2day FET on 28 May with natural cycle 

Finding 2ww really hard test day is 11 June

Tracey x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Am 9 days post e/c and 7 days post 2 day e/t now.  Not sure if I'm imagining it all but my stomach feels a bit "full" today and my sense of smell has gone into overdrive. I know it's really far too early for any pg symptoms but always uopeful that I'm having some!


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

its a "NO" for us unfortunately. 

good luck to all!

x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Helloooo!

I've been advised to join this mad board.   I've read from the top, still having trouble with the abbreviations, have to have two windows open to understand everything, keep referring to the glossary.   Thank you Driver for sending me here.

So, I am 1 day post IVF ET.  Embryos were 3 days old.  EC on Monday.  ET was Thursday.  I'm due to test a week on Monday on the 15th.

As this is my first time, I guess maybe that makes it easier, as I don't know what signs to look out for.   I'm just resting, keeping my fingers crossed, eating well, drinking loads of water.

Thankfully the pain in my ovaries has now somewhat subsided.  But this is not surprising apparently as they only collected 7 eggs, from which we got 3 usable fertilised embies.  Thankfully I can walk normally now, looked like I'd just got off a horse before.

I hope the wait isn't as bad as it seems to be from what you ladies are saying.   So you all reckon on going a bit mad towards the end eh?  Sounds like fun for my DH.

Was very emotional yesterday evening, cried and cried because I felt DH wasn't being supportive.  He had the nerve in the car to say that "not everything is about you!"   I reminded him that it IS.  I think he thought that, as I wasn't injecting myself anymore that I was over the worst of it.   I had to remind him that sticking lovely pessaries of hormones where the sun don't shine isn't much fun either, and I woke up this morning to find he had cleaned, hoovered, and even re-arranged the furniture of the whole downstairs (note:  small house)

Thanks be to my Angels.  I keep asking my Angels every night for help.  So far so good, so I'm going to keep doing that.

All the best to all of you, I shall follow all your stories with interest.

TorsyDors xxx


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Girls

Congrats on your bfp claire thats great news 
And a   to you tink I am so very sorry 

Torsydors a big hello we test on the same date I am feeling very anxious at the moment getting AF pains on and off but really trying to remain 

Nickstar hope you are feeling a little better this is such an awful wait

Driver hope you are ok thanks for directing me to the post really hope you are doing ok too

Tracy x


----------



## Moominmoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can I join in?  2 embies on board and OTD 15th June.  Will be using every inch of will power not to test early!   they like it in there and decide to stay! x


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Ni Nicstar

So sorry you've been having so many problems since ET   

Hopefully the nurses will have some useful info for you.

Try to relax (I know its hard!)

becks x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Help!! I'm so nervous, I'm testing tomorrow and its my first ever pregnancy test- as since DH has been paralysed there has never been any chance I could have conceived and before that I'd always been a careful girl so no scares from years ago. It has suddenly dawned on me and I'm really feeling the nerves- any advice on good techniques- I have 3 first response tests to play with. Think I will pee in a pot and dip.(TMI-sorry) 

Part of me really doesn't want to know in case its bad news. aahh! am going slightly carzy   

Yes- we- can and Tink so sorry it didn't happen this time for you.  

Hi Torsydors, Moominmoo, tracey. 
Nicstar- hope it all calms down for you. 
Congrats Clare 01  
Good luck to everyone testing with me tomorrow and over the weekend. 

K x


----------



## Neats (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck Livity K !  got fingers crossed for you.  You've done well to wait till HPT day !
Dipping is probably a good idea, then you get a good sample to test from.  Just make sure it's the first pee of the day.

Does anyone have any tips on how to distract yourself from slowly going   over the 2WW ?

My girlfriend suggested a jigsaw puzzle but I'm not sure that'll do it.  I'm currently studying for exams and even that doesn't stop thoughts whizzing through my brain.

Anita


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Lovely LivityK, really good luck with your test tomorrow!!

I hope none of you ladies think that I'm an old hippie (hard as I only just turned 40 in December), but I really do believe in angels.  Everyone has them.

Before I started IVF process, I went to see a healer because I was so down and depressed with the constant passing of months, the constant waiting, testing, hoping praying, and the constant let down.  My husband and I have been having unprotected sex for 6 years, and I'd never had any mishaps, never been pregnant.  I went to see the healer, and over the time I've been seeing her she's kept me on an even keel, and totally balanced and focused.  If I'd gone to the doctor with my depression they would have put me on a waiting list, and drugs.  Instead £40 and instant well being, I was singing around the house!  I can't vouch for all healers, but I think mine is very special.

The last time I saw her I was about to embark on the GonalF etc, and she told me that in between us seeing us, i should ask my angels for help.  So, after the EC, I asked them to please make them all good eggs, not only were all 7 good, but (we were going for ICSI) they all fertilised naturally without the need for ICSI.  Then I hoped to the angels that they would start cell division well, and they did.

Basically, I think that someone is definitely helping me, I've never had any luck.  So, LivityK ask your angels tonight.  I'll ask them for you too.

One and all, I promise this is the last time I'll bleet on about them.  But every little helps!

TorsyDors x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Torsy Dors, 
have never thought specifically about angels but I do believe in a guiding force, particularly where my career is concerned, I always seem to get a shove in the right direction from somewhere when I need to make a decision.Today was a case in point,  I work in with autistic children currently as a teacher but want a change of direction and have resigned, anyway was in little sainsbury's of all places and in the magazine section there was a publication I'd never seen before called the Autism file that gave me loads of ideas of people to contact and details of a fantastic conference. I definitely don't think its a total coincidence that it popped up when I needed ideas- so I'll join you in hippyness if thats what you want to call it. 

Have a good evening.

K x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

K,

Your guiding force is called fate.  I keep bumping into that one too!  
  for you tonight.

x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm a bit confused now   as you know on Wed I thought it was over as AF seemed to be definately here and as heavy as usual however this is now drying up and I normal last 5 days(sorry tmi). OTD should be tomorrow but as husband is away until Sunday morning we decided to hang on until he was home.

I just don't know what to think at the moment so am going to test Sun so I can know for sure although I dont think I will believe it if it says yes.

Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend  

TorsyDors used whatever you can to keep you positive you will need it, this 2ww is one heck of a rollercoaster, far more than I originally anticipated.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Leaf* ~ really sorry hun.....sad news 

Ah *Katie* ~ sorry to see you news too......take care hun and lots of luck whatever you decide to do  We have a Donor Board on here too if you want to chat to the ladies there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

*Tink* ~ many hugs to you....so sad for your news 

*Yeswecan* ~ oh gosh, really sorry hun 

*Nickstar* (((hugs))) hope the nurse got back to you 

*Tillergirl* ~ hope Sunday brings you good news  

Hi *Mel, Driver, Emsoph, Sammee, Owen, Hackers, Becks and Chloe* ~ hope you are all ok....here's a couple of handy threads if anyone's not seen them 

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults
*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Hi *Lia, Tracy, Anita, Ange, Tracey, TorsyDors and Moominmoo* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all       

*Gilly* ~ congratulations.....fantastic hun  Great news for your best friend too 

*Claire* ~ fab to see your BFP too....congratulations 

*Nequila, Emma, Dottylotty, Livity and Sherr* for tomorrow      

*Sherr* ~ are you still in hospital hun? Will you test tomorrow?

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Tiller.... if i was u ( but im not remember and im also a poasa) the fact my AF was scany id deffo test.... 

Livety... You will be fine with your first ever HPT.. Ah bless... .... Sending your tons and tons of sticky babydust!!.. 

Torsy... GL hun... X

Going to watcha  bit of tv now so not being ignorant just fancy feet up time.....

Everyone else   +   ,,,

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Great idea lizzy.... Thanks for that!!


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for your messages of support, they are very touching.

Wishing you all lots of good luck and    in your quest for that magical dream.

Take care

Penny x


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,
I'm new here..i had Et today (only 1 embryo) out of 6 so   for a miracle. On the 2ww journey now....OTD 18/06
xxx Lorr.


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies,  

Please could I be added to the list.

I'm sending lots of love to those that have got a BFN. I've been there 3 times already and it hurts like hell !! I do hope you hear those patter of little feet real soon. A big congratulations to all those that got their BFP.

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm 40yrs and DH 44. 2 x ICSI = BFN, 1 x FET = BFN.
I had IVF, EC 27th May and a 2dt, my test date is 10th June (husbands birthday!) 2 x grade 3 embies made it. I'm not too optimisitc because of the grade. 

This is defo the last cycle for us. I have been having AF pains ever since EC. There has been no let up, and (.)(.) are only sore because of cyclogest pessaries, if I'm late taking the pessery (.)(.) feel better !! 

I am a bit of an addict as far as poas, (and googling..lol..). I tested this morning 9dpo and had a BFN. I've bought a test for every day till OTD. 

I wish each and every one of you all the love in the world...so glad of the internet and this site.. I'd be lost without you all....Love 'n' hugs Marie xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
we tested this am and got a BFN - just feel very flat, will keep taking the drugs till OTD ( tuesday 9th) but I'm already 17 days post EC and we had a blast put back so I think if it had worked it would have worked by now. 
was feeling v positive before test so this just feels like real anticlimax- I guess its on to the frosties. 

love K x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ohh Livity    , I came to see what your result was, was really sure you would get a bfp.  Hope it changes for you before otd.  Good idea to start planning your next cycle as gives you something to focus on whilst your feeling down.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

welcome amazon and snzk.  Amazon has your trigger shot gone now then?  What tests are you using? Snzk - 2ww is a really really really long time, but hopefully your lovely embie is snuggling in right now!!


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

K,

I was thinking about you when I woke up this morning, hoping hoping hoping for that BFP.   I'm soooo sorry to hear that it wasn't the case.   It's just insane the way the body works.   I"m no professional in these matters, but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear this news this morning.   I heard that it sometimes works better with frozen embryos?

lots of love to you

Tors


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies,  
Can i join you?  I had ET on Monday 1st June and had 2 put in, one at 8 cells 3/4 and one that had just started compacting.
I have made it to this saturday, but now im starting to go a little nuts.  

My Test date is Sat 13th so i have 7 days to go..... assuming i make it that long.
I am currently hunting for any little sign that might be good.... but for every good thing, there could be a bad thing.

Im having stomach cramps, and my (.)(.) sometimes hurt a bit and my blood levels seem quite low.
Im diabetic and when i was pg with DS my levels were very low then..... but really..... i think im just clutching at straws.....

Any one else feel total nuts??!!!  ACTUALLY.... anyone on the 2ww NOT feel totally nuts!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya girls - I'm going crazy on this 2ww merrygoround too - OTD on 10th June.  Out of 4 embies, I only got 1 fertilized and had my 2 cell embie put back on a 2 day transfer..... so wasn't feeling too hopeful from the outset.But am planning to do a HPT on 9th.

To the ladies who have got a negative - my heart really does go out to you all.

Best of luck to everyone still going nuts on their wait.

Warmest congratulations to everyone with precious cargos.

Sheila


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Livity sorry to hear about your bfn, fingers crossed for your otd.

Chloe - I'm using a good brand, Clearblue, and I do think by now my trigger shot should be out of my system.

Hello Nicola, I think at some time in our cycles we all feel a little 'nuts'. We analyse every part of our bodies. There are so many ups and downs, it can drive you round the bend. 

Hi Sheila, your cycle sounds just like mine. I test on the 10th aswell, and a 2dt. 

I am 10dpo and this morning another bfn. I'm not holding much hope now..stomach cramps are far worse. I'm covered in spots, just as I do when the dreaded AF is about to show!

Love to you all....Marie xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Marie,
when did you have your trigger shot?  I had mine on the 25th May and have read on a thread (who knows where!) that its best not to test until 14 days post tigger.

Wished I'd noticed this thread sooner, at least I would have known that my boob pain is down to those pesky pessaries !!! I'd been adding it to my list of possible good symptoms.  But got woke up at 6 with terrible cramps - terrified that it's game over for me.... but still holding onto my hope of a miracle and promising myself I'm not gonna test til Tuesday - but it's getting more and more tempting by the day - and I'm not famed form my erm patience  

Best of luck to everyone coming up to OTD and rooting for those sneaking early testers


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

It's my OTD today but I'm testing tomorrow as have to work today.  Think it's pretty academic though as started bleeding last night so as far as I'm concerned it's game over.  No-one will be more surprised than me if there are two lines on the test tomorrow.  

Nequila
xx


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Sheila, I had my trigger shot 25th May also, I thought it would have been out of my system by now. Although I also thought you get false bfp if still in your system ?? 

Sorry you have started bleeding Nequila, fingers crossed for you hunny...xxxxx

luv 'n' hugs Marie xxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Well it looks like it's all over for me.  I woke up this morning with usual AF pains which got worse as day went on.  Just been to toilet and am now bleeding.  Doesn't look hopeful for testing on Monday!

Devasted, can't stop crying, going to take some time out from these boards and decide whether to have a final 2nd try later in year.

All the best to everyone else.

Lisa


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Owen.. Livity....   ...

Nequila...  u get a BFP tomorrow!!..

Amazon... I think ur testing waaayyy to early.... sending you lots of    ..

Hi to everyone else.... just a quicki post...

As for me 9days past 2day transfer today... think im out....   Feel so normal its untrue... not even sore (.)(.)... an they should be thanks to the progesterone supps..... 
Cant beeleive my OTD is still 6 days away.... Man this drags.... 

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## SHERR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm still hospitalised with OHSS. Got a BFP...really happy as it's been a really terrifying wk. 

Goodluck to all of u xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

I cam across this thread so wanted to join in. Its lovely to see the support people have for each other here. The 2ww seems to be going so slow for me, no particular symptoms to report though.

I had ICSI 3 day embryo transfer last monday 1st June so will find out the outcome on the 15th. They found 4 eggs and put in a 6 cell grade 2 (1 being best and 4 worst) and  8 cell grade 3 embryo. This is my 3rd ICSI in the last year. The first one, this time last year resulted in a miscarriage at 9 weeks. I am 43 and my husband is 47. We got married in 2005 and have been trying to concieve since then so its been quite a journey. In addition my husband was diagnosed with a very aggressive bone cancer in his neck vetebrae a year ago, so has had surgey, chemo and radiotherapy since then and is slowly recovering. We would be thrilled if this ICSI was successful. I hope with all my heart that all of us here on this thread hear good news this month. Just read about your BFP Sherr- congratulations!!!

Thanks for this opportunity to share

Jo Ann


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Joann.... Welcome to the 2WW !!  

Congratulations Sherr..... really hope you get over the OHSS soon... And all the best for the next 8 months XX


----------



## Claire09 (Mar 9, 2009)

Negative for me I'm afraid. Now 15 dp EC, so pretty certain. No sign of AF yet so at least the medication seemed to work OK.

Ho hum. Back to the start again. 

Good luck to everyone still on the 2ww rollercoaster,   for you. And well done to all you lucky ladies with the BFPs, hope the next 8 months go very smoothly for you. Sherr - hope you're feeling better soon.

Big  for the BFNs, guess we were unlucky this time, but fingers crossed for the future. Maybe I'll see some of you back on this board again in a few months time. Take care.

love Claire09


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies - Just wanted to give you all some hope.  I tested 15dp2dt and got a very faint positive which has been getting stronger ever since.  I just wanted to let you know that it isnt over till test day!!  If i had tested the usual 14dpt i'm sure i would have got a negative and could have stopped all progesterone support so reallllllyyyy glad that my clinic make you test 16dpt!
During the last few days of 2ww i had AF type feelings, burst out in spots and was the typical PMT [email protected]*%h from hell!!
We were soooo convinced that it hadnt worked for us this time especially as it was FET but it did so there is always some hope for all of us!


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Charlie61 - Well done you!!!   

You give us all hope!!!!!!

Enjoy every minute of the next...... well.......... 9 months!!!

Congratulations!!!     


me... well to pass a bit of time i thought i would trim my fur babies, who are now the smartest and shortest yorkshire terriers on the block!!!! (not sure they are overly keen on their new hairdos tho!!)


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Lizzy - thankyou for the handy threads, I found them really useful  

Charlie & Sherr congrats on your BFP, Sherr hope you're out of hospital soon & the OHSS eases up for you  

Livity, Nequila, Lisa & Claire09 sending you lots of    

Marie - we've got similar dates & history...had 2dt on 28th May 2 embies on boards 1 x grade 1, 1 x grade 2, OTD 9th June. This is my 3rd tx had BFN with 1st IVF even though we had 2 blasts on board, BFP with FET but unfortunately m/c at 7wks so really   it works for us both this time.

 to everyone who is testing over the next few days

Mel x x


----------



## lisaross (Sep 3, 2008)

hi everyone

this is my first posting.

I'm on day 13 after ET and have to say it's been the hardest wait!  Constantly waiting/looking for any twinges.....absolute nightmare!  This is my third attempt at icsi and I had a much better response this time with 2 eggs at blasto stage, so I keep telling myself to keep positive!

I have a little bit of brown discharge over the last couple of days (not heavy) -has anyone else had that?

Also I've been told by my clinic to test on day 16 after ET - it seems some people test on day 14 - what do you all advise? 

If you do get a positive result - what to you do?  Do you call the hospital and do they get you to come in on the same day for a blood test?

Thank you and good luck all.


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

Owen-Lisa - thanks so much for replying to me, however I am so sorry and gutted to hear your news, I really am.  How hard all of this is especially when you get a bfn. Sending you lots of xx.

Tracey8- you are the same OTD as me, good luck!

Springsunshine - I also had 2 blastos put back last Monday and I have to go back to BH clinic Thursday for blood test for result.  I am trying to watch loads of DVD's (in fact I think I could work for Blockbuster the amount I know about films at the moment), also do lots of sleeping as I am on steroids, they keep me awake at funny times.  I have constant cramps / twinges but no more blood (had dark brown on wiping Thursday night).  Really feel like I am going to get my period and shouting at my DH all the time, who can't do any right!

hugs to everyone Ange21 xx


----------



## lisaross (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Lizzie

could you add me - Im day 13 after egg transfer -due to OTD on Tuesday 9th June - ICSI.

Many thanks

Lisa


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all
        Sending big  to all that neefd them and big congrats to the others so sorry but so many of you its hard to keep track 
Well I am on a   day today signs of AF have disapeared at present.
I just wanted to say I am getting very confused as I have never heard of a transfer at blastocyst as out hospital has never mentioned this I had ET 2 days after EC although hey like to do this normally at day 3 but as this was the only one out of 13 to divide they said its best place would be with me although it was only 2 cell they did say it was of good quality so jusy  it stays fighting and is our little miracle.
lots and lotsof     to those of you testing soon you are all in my 

  Tracy x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello all,

Happy Saturday night.   I guess none of us are going "down the disco" then!?   I am KNACKERED.   Just went to bed at 4, and got up at half past 6!!!!  My (.)(.) hurt so much, I've had to remove my bra.   Had a few twinges (2 to be precise) in my tummy area today.  Weird.   Back to lying down again whilst DH cooks us some dinner.

Had a call from Herts & Essex to say the rest of my eggs were not good enough for freezing.  Shame.

Tracy77, how ya doin'?   Wondering what doses of Cyclogest peeps are on?   I'm on 400 mg 2 times daily.  Accounts for the soreness up there.

Like I say, Happy Saturday night ladies.

Tors x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Tors - I'm with Herts & Essex too, who did your tx for you? William did my EC & ET this time round. I'm on 400mg cyclogest 3 x day but I think it varies from person to person. Enjoy your saturday night  

Driver - are you curled up on the sofa with bubble & squeak....love it   not long now  

Hi Lisa we're testing on the same day....GL hun  

Tracy - as Driver has already mentioned I think it varies from clinic to clinic as not everyone offers blasts. I think if you have a good quantity & quality of embryo's that are dividing up nicely by day 3 they can then make the decision if they will go to blast. They do say that when the blasts are transferred back it's nearer to the time the body would be expecting them to arrive in the womb....I think   But I'm the same as you 2dt & keeping everything crossed which I will for you too.


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Melo,  I had my TX with Michael Ah-Moy.   Have to say that EVERYONE there from the lady that took my money, the receptionist, and all the staff were/are LOVELY.  I'm glad I went there.   Fingers crossed for your OTD, lucky lady, it's looming. Interesting you're on a more frequent dose of the cyclogest.   You are younger than I.   So it's clearly nothing to do with age.   OWWWW my (.)(.)s   xx

Ha!  Driver!  Sounds like you're going to have a cosy night in, just like me.  Also sounds like your DH has been exemplary.   I wish I could say the same.   I love mine desperately, but he wanted to celebrate the night we came home from EC, and from ET.... and last night.  I swear he's drinking more since I gave up.... or maybe it's just that I notice it more now.   Anyhoo, lucky you.   Hope his hangover isn't too bad tomorrow morning!  xx

Sent you both some bubbles.  x


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,
Torsydors - am joining you in the sharp twinges. Mine have been going on a few days now, I thought they might be implantation signs but they just aren't going away. 
Tracy77, I think if your hospital didn't recommend blasto then they must think you've got a good chance with 2/3 day embryos, good luck!
Driver - love the Bubble and Squeak names! I've been left to my own devices by DH too, as he went to the races. 
Lisaross - I'm testing on 9th too. I bought the tests today so given I'm home alone it's taking all my willpower not to test early. I may test Monday morning, a day early, as Mondays are bad days anyway!
Ange21 - hope the blood was implantation. Reckon DHs all deserve medals while we're PUPO, I've been ordering mine around (in the nicest possible way!)
Charlie - thanks for giving us all hope! I really am dreading testing. Makes me feel sick. 
So sorry for our BFNs, thinking of you all, hope you are taking are of yourselves.
Emsoph
x


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

Tested negative this morning as expected.  Oxfordshire only give you 1 cycle on NHS so that was it.

Good luck to everyone still to test

Nequila
xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Nequilla - so sorry to hear your news, can't believe Oxford only give you 1 go - tight wads. 

I'm at Centre for Life at Newcastle, they have very recently changed their policy from a 2 day transfer which I had, to a 3 dayer which a friend on mine will benefit from who is approximately 2 weeks behind me.  I have calculated that they also go for a 16 day test, but I'll be doing one from home on Tuesday. 

Lizzie, can you pop me on your very smart looking board please, I've had ICSI, OTD is 10th June.

Warmest congratulations to everyone with precious cargo's.

And big   to everyone with bfn's this really is a bloomen lottery.

Take care girls.
Sheila - counting the sleeps til Tuesday morning (hoping and praying I get that far!)


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Morning girls

I am at Bourn Hall this time on my NHS go but last time I was at Essex and Herts on my private go and I LOVED it there (would chose them) - they were all fabulous.  I had the same amount of embies this and last time, but I told BH I wanted to go to Blastocyst this time if possible, 3 went and one was frozen. However I think if they are strong ones its going to work at day 2, 3 or 5.  Luck of the draw.

Lots of Love Ange 21 p.s still got really bad AF pains and in tears on and off all the time, happy days!!!!


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

My this thread is growing...hello newbies..

So sorry to hear about all the bfn, Sheila's right i'ts certainly a lottery. ((((((hugs)))))) to you all.

Charlie...Congratulations ...so pleased for you..xxxx

Well, I cant get on the computer much, the husband hogs it...lol...anyway, I would love to reply to each and everyone of you individually..so big hugs to you all....

I am 11dpo (9dpt) today....and no change for me yet...still bfn....Clearblue digi...somehow I cannot see this changing for me... 

luv'n'hugs Marie xxxxx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello everyone

I found the 2ww not bad am glad i went back to work because if i had been hanging around the house i think i would have gone crazy. I tested yesterday with my Hammersmith test and got a faint line so popped out to the shops and got a clearblue digital and did that. I got a  . I dont think it has sunk in yet and Dh wont get excited till the 1st scan. I did abit especially when i read the word pregnant.

Sherr. Sorry to hear you are still in hospital. Congratulations on your   too. x

Thinking of you all


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Driver - really sorry to hear your news.  Hope it isn't all over for you.  Definately is for me, got to go for test tommorrow but going to be so hard when I've been bleeding heavily since yesterday morning.

Me and DH talked and hugged a lot last night.  I was very emotional all day.  It's a tough time for everyone I know but at time of being told we were due to start IVF treatment on NHS funding the rest of my life wasn't in a good way.  I'd just lost my job, was starting up my own business dog walking and had to put that on hold and take another job to bring in some money to allow me a chance with IVF.  It was a bad choice, I hate my job, it's putting a strain on my relationship with DH as he can't handle by mood swings and tx hasn't helped.

As I can't afford financially to give up the p/t job until I get something to replace it, I've decide to try and promote my dog walking business and try and get more dogs for the mornings initially.  If that goes OK I can then hand in my notice on p/t job and start building the busines to f/t work.  In the meantime, DH and me are going to take more time to spend together and work on our relationship.  If this is stronger and I'm in a better place mentally with my job, I am more likely to feel able to deal with another attempt at tx hopefully at the end of September when we come back from holiday.

So it bye for me just now, but I may well be back for one last try later in the year because emotional though it all is, I'd always feel regret for not giving it a go.  2 attempts on the NHS + one FET but I didn't have any frosties so next cycle will probably be my last attempt.

good luck to everyone.  Hope you all get the BFPs.

Lisa


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
Congrats to BFPs and    to everyone with less good news, 
I'm feeling better today, did another test of different make and it was still negative, will still test on tues but am not holding out much hope, I think I just have to say that one wasn't meant to be, 
I think what makes it hard is that the cycle went so well, blast was 3AA and seemed perfect but I guess you just never know.
I feel like you Penny, I just want my period to start now, and am also looking forward to some time not taking lots of drugs, 
We're aiming to have FET sometime in summer, I'm a teacher so ideally in the holidays, I'll see what the clinic recommend. 
I think knowing we have the frozen embyros makes the next step feel slightly less daunting and my friend got pregnant from FET after two failed fresh cycles so fingers crossed. 
It's back to work tomorrow which will be a shock to the system after 4 weeks off, I'm hoping my lovely class (7 autistic 7yr old boys) will cheer me up and failing that will certainly keep me busy!!
lots of love and luck to everyone.

K x


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone
Im still struggling with excrutiaing cramps and sorry TMI the runs which is worse in the morning - i have been stuck in the house for days and am really fed up. I spoke to the nurse on friday , she said ovaries may be contributing to the pain and told me I must keep drinking 3 ltrs a day and I could take paracetamol to ease any discomfort. I feel this was just advice to ensure i dont have OHSS, i dont think they have many complaints about the progesterone effects. I really feel stuck - I am so sure its the progesterone causing this and really feel like its unbearable - but i know there wont be anything else I can take and it would be too risky to stop taking it. I have been taking paracetamol 4 hourly (even through the nite) and still have pain. Ill phone them back tomorrow but will be very surprised if they have any answers for me.

So sorry to hear of the BFN's today      to you all, look after yourselves xxx


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted for ages but have been trying to keep up. 
Nequila - so sorry you had a BFN  
Driver - also sorry to read your news still hoping for you tomorrow  
Owenl so sorry to hear of your BFN. Glad you are being positive and changing your job. Good luck with your new business.
Livity k - sorry you had a BFN best of luck later on with your frosties
Nicstar - sounds like you are having a really rough time can the reduce the progesterone somehow? Hope you get more help from the clinic tom.
Big congratulations to charlie and dotty lotty for your BFPs.
sher - congratulations too and hope you are well enough to go home very soon

Me - and having a really down day, don't know what to do with myself. Just want to know but even if I test it won't help as am not 14 days post trigger. EC was 28th may and ET 31st may OTD is 12th june - fri. Bit wary as last time tested negative, even though was preg, on OTD. Cried buckets - do you think this is too early? The HPT this time is clearblue though and last time it was a cheapie one i think. This 2ww feels a lot worse than last time. Feel all over the place - sorry. Take care and good luck to all testing over the next few days.
Feeling v   , Sparkley x


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all

Nequila owenl liverty k iI am sending you big   
Driver really hope all is ok really am thinking off you and   hard
Huge congrats on those of you with the BFP's hat is fantastic news.

I am on a good   day today only a week to go this is the longest 2 weeks ever already knicker watching  
Wishing those of you testing lots and lots of good luck

      for us all

  Tracy x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Did pee this morning and it confirmed    I don't feel too bad as had a couple of days to prepare after short heavy AF.

So sorry to hear of the other negs    to you all.

Hopefully I will be back on here in a couple of weeks enjoying wait number 2.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Nequila & Tillergirl sorry to hear your news    

Dottylotty   on your BFP

Driver - I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Lisa - Sorry to hear you're having a tough time at the moment I really hope you can get your dog walking business to take off   Sending you lots of   for test tomorrow

Livity K - still test on Tues it may still be too early...its not over yet  

Sparkley - try & hold in there I think its probably too early to test just yet  

Nicstar - poor you, you sound as if you're having a terrible time of it   I would insist on your clinic seeing you if you've got any concerns.

Only 2 more sleeps for me still getting AF pains but not as strong & suffering with this blimin acid indigestion   I'm not eating anything acidic but have got a horrible taste constantly in my mouth & all I can do is drink more water to dampen it down. Getting a stiff next as I've got 3 pillows at night to keep my head elevated  

GL to everyone testing over the next few days

Mel x x


----------



## Moominmoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Having trouble keeping up with the post as I'm new to all this, but big   to all those with the dreaded  ,   to all with   and   to all those testing in the next few day.

Still very bloated even though it's now 12 days post EC.  My BF who is 26wks pregnant says I'm giving her a run for her money in the belly department!  I'm very restless and having lower back pain very similar to when I ovulate.  Trying to keep the PMA going even though I really don't feel PG.  

Melo - I noitce you had EC & ET on the same days as me (the 26th and 28th).  You say only two more sleeps to OTD.  Mine isn't until the 15th.  I'm confused.  Is it just different clinics who have different procedures?.  All the best of luck.  Sending positive vibes and   your way.  

x


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Nequila, Owenl, Driver, tillergirl - so sorry to hear about the BFNs. Owenl - you have had such a tough time of it. Definitely take the time for you and DH to heal from this, and best of luck with the dog-walking business. 
Amazonmaz - 9dpt still sounds very early. Stay positive. Our counsellor just said to us that we had nothing to lose staying positive. She told us that we'd have plenty of time to be upset if we got a BFN on OTD, so to stay positive in the meantime just in case it helps the embies along. Keep strong!LivityK - I hope your result changes on OTD, fingers crossed. Have you been testing first thing in the morning with those other tests?

Dottylotty, fantastic news, congrats!
Nicstar - hope you get some answers. Keep asking and talking to different people to see if anyone can shed any light on those pains. 
Sparkleysophie - don't test early if you can help it. I have so been where you are now over the last 2 weeks and can totally appreciate the desire just to test. What held me off was the thought that if it was too early and I got a negative that would get me so down for the rest of the 2ww, and we need to stay positive so keep away from pee sticks if you can. 
Melo - maybe a horrible taste in the mouth is a good sign   
Moominmoo - peppermint tea might help with the bloating? It won't make it go away but might ease a little?
Have a good night all, off to watch Apprentice final.
Emsoph
xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Moominmoo, my clinic tests 14 dpo but I think it varies from clinic to clinic. The longer you wait the stronger the result should be though I reckon   GL with your test on the 15th


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh my!   Lots of ladies testing tomorrow.   Good luck to all of you!!!!!  I'm so excited, and it's not even me!   My fingers are crossed for you.   

Tors


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Can i join please, i am currently on 2ww and due to test sat 13th.

Good luck to everyone testing this week
Rach x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Rach

welcome.  How are you been feeling?
My OTD is Thursday but have been having AF signs on and off.

Ange x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Ange
Good luck with your test on Thurs, to be honest i feel pretty normal, dont know if thats a good sign or not.  I dont normally get bad A/F so dont get alot of signs anyway.  Its just so hard, if i keep reading too many posts etc i just drive myself mad wondering if i am actually normal lol.  Ive had no spotting/implantation bleeding , i am spotty but i can get that anyway, had the odd pain in my tummy but thats about it.  What about you?
Rach x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Rach

I had dark brown spotting on Thursday night on wiping after a wee which then followed with awful pains Friday and Saturday, Sunday eased off and today just twinges and flutters.  I am quite tempted to do a home test on wednesday before I go to the clinic Thursday.
Its hard to know what is right and whats not, I think every person could have different symptoms, to have none can be perfectly normal so fingers crossed for you.
Angex


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?  I am also on my 2WW, 2nd round of ICSI, 2 blasts in on 1st June so test date on the 14th, embryo quaility was excellent which is reassuring but this is the worst bit by far.  I started with nice sore (.)(.)s but this seems to be fading now, only really seem to be sore in the evenings which I am taking to be a bad sign - anybody else experencinced this?  Other than that no symptoms at all.  

Big   to all of you who have had BFN, and   for the rest of you that this time will be the one!!

Bemba


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Well its a BFN for me which I already knew.  I have to wait now for 2 months before FET etc.

I think I need a holiday now and get my body drug free.  

Ange21 - step away from the pee stick.

Good luck to you all.

xx


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Dottylotty - congrats on your BFP.

I am so sorry to hear about the bfn', I wish I had a wand to make all this how it should be...

I am 12dpo (10dpt) and still bfn for me this morning. I really cannot see this changing, I'm not holding out much hope now...been here three times already so I know the signs...my face is covered in zits and af pains are much worse....

Wishing for a miracle.......luv 'n' hugs to you all......Marie xxxx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ange

My clinic ask us to do a HPT i have to do one on 13th and one on 15th then call them.  If is BFP then i will go to the clinic 2-3 weeks after....I think the time in between will be a horrible wait also.

Hi Bemba

Congrats to all the BFP and   to all the  BFN
Rach


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rachel32

I've got spots coming up too, which I always get before my AF.  Is this a bad sign?

Tors


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tors

I have no idea, i have not really worn makeup for about a week and a half now so normally my skin would be much better.  I have heard that it may be the pessaries but i also read about a girl that got a BFP a couple of weeks ago and described her face as pizza so i have no idea lol.....the whole thing is crazy
When do you test?
Rach


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,
Quick post to say hackers, so sorry, hope you are okay. 

Please all believe it can happen though as this morning on our third IVF attempt, we got a  
Think I am still in shock. 
I didn't have an implantation bleeding at all, I have got lovely spots on my face, and barely had any cramps after the first few days. A few stabbing pains but nothing much more. No sore boobs or anything. 
And to be honest, this 2ww really didn't strike me as much different to the previous two attempts where I got a BFN. 
So anything can happen. 
Good luck to everyone else,
Emsoph
xxx


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Big congrats to Emsoph, and thanks very much for all the additional info about your 2ww.   Very interesting, and encouraging.

Rachel, I'm due to test this time next week.   A whole big week to wait.  Already feel like a year has passed since my EC.

Have got tummy pains, on the left side today.   Last night they were left and centre, and then they went.  Think I'm getting like the rest of you lot and starting to read into it all too much!   (.)(.)s STILL hurt.

Hey ho.   I'm relaxing today, watching films.   Determinedly not moving too much, giving my body a chance to "speak" to me.  

Tried to relax over the weekend, but with dog to walk, and mother visiting, it was hard.   So glad it's Monday, and I've peace and quiet.

Tors xx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Emsoph congratulations well you have certainly put my mind at ease a little, i have been worrying no signs were a bad thing but obviously its a good sign too

Tors - i think we have just got to wait and see what happens, Emsoph has put my mind at rest a little now, I had a 3 day transfer, what did you have?
Rach x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Esmoph... Congratulations.....  

   to all the BFN's...

Amazonmaz.... I think im out also.....    ...  I very naughtily  tested the trigger out and got bfn at 8dpec........ i tested yesterday and today with FRER.. 12+13days past ec both bfn.... im sooo gutted, i know its over as now have AF signs... bet it comes full force like clockwork tomorrow...


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach,

I had a 3 day ET, 3 embryos last Thursday, naturally fertilised although we were advised to go for ICSI.   Grade 1, 8 cells for 2 of them, 7 cells for one.  I'm 40.

Tors x


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone
Thank you for all the messages of support   

Ive spoken to the nurse this morning about the pains & runs I have been having (my clinic is in London and I am in Co Durham). She spoke to 2 consultants and they have advised me to stop the Gestone injections as of today. 

I naughtily did an test 2 days early this morning and got a BFP - please let it stay until OTD (the nurse said a 'pos at this stage is a pos'). I am 16 days post trigger, 14 days post EC. I know I should be jumping round the room in excitement (i am inside) but I am also terrified as I had a very early loss last cycle (5/6weeks) and the last thing i wanted was to have to stop the gestone in view of this! She reassured me and said at one  point they didnt even use progesterone, and that they are looking in the future to stop it at the point of BFP for all patients?!? I will still test tomorrow and Weds to make sure. Sorry to put a dampner on the thread ladies.

Driver - big hugs to you      

Amazonmaz     

Nequila, Tillergirl and Hackers - so sorry to hear of your BFN    

Emsoph - congratulations on your BFP    

Sparkleysophie - you must wait until at least 14 days after your trigger to test and even then it may be too soon.  

Sending lots of        and good luck to everyone on this tortuous 2ww xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

congrats to everyone who have just had their BFP's 

 to those with the worst news

Good luck to those still waiting 

I'm still waiting on my early preg scan......another 15 sleeps to go, today I am 5wks +3dys .....its all going too slow & I'm getting impatient 
I'm feeling ok, jst the same really.....bit more tired, sore & heavy feeling boobs, increased discharge, bloated tummy, a few aches & twinges and depending what I eat I'm sometimes having heartburn. I know its sad & I may regret saying this but I'd luv to wake up feeling nauseaous  I think in a funny way it'd give me some reasssurance 

Anyway enough of my babbling 

good luck everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## lisaross (Sep 3, 2008)

hi ladies

anyone testing tomorrow?  I can't wait - it's been a really long 2 weeks.

I have some brown spotting - has anyone else had that and gone on for BFP?

My heart goes out to you guys with a bfn - it's so hard - my advice is let the tears come - it's your body's way of healing.

Good luck one and all.
Lisa
x


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats to all those with BFP and nice to hear that no symptoms can be positive.  One question ladies what is  'trigger', never heard of this before.  Mrs R know just what you mean about signs like sickness, but the other symptoms all sound good - so celebrate those!!

Bemba


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tors

I had icsi but only 1 transfered as this is our first cycle which is funded and our PCT would only allow 1 embryo to be put back.

Rach x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach,

Sent you some bubbles.  hey, they're free!

x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks i am sending some back to you  xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Emsoph & Nicstar   on your BFP's fantastic news   

Hackers & Driver   

Sammee - try & hold on until your OTD & remember its not yet hun  

Lisa - I'm testing tomorrow. I've got a blood test at my clinic at 10am but won't get the result until later tomorrow afternoon. I'm going to do a HPT in the morning but if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP I won't get too excited until I get my blood test result. On my last tx I got a BFP when I tested with HPT but by the time I got to my 1st scan it was all over so i just want some reassurance this time.

 to everyone.

Mel x x


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Melo - all the best for tomorrow.  I will keep everything crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Just to confirm what I already knew.  Blood test BFN this morning.  Not giving up though.  Going to go for a 2nd try at ICSI Oct/November time.  A bit of time out to get relationship back on track with DH and work on improving my job situation first and time out to recover from the dissapointment.

Good luck to everyone on this rollercoaster ride.


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Really sorry to hear about your BFN but so glad you are not giving up and going to try again after sorting things out. Ange xxx


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that owenl   look after yourself.


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies
  
big    going out to all them BFN's
Huge congrats to the BFP's 

Sorry I can't remember all your names 

Well I have a whole week to go although Thurs will be 2 weeks exactly from day 2 transfer don't know if I should do a sneaky test or not after thurs I am going mad I swear it constant knicker watching annalizing evreything way to much.

Good luck to all of you testing soon keep up that      and I am   for us all

  Tracy x


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Girls,

Driver,and owenl...So sorry to hear your news...sending lots of ((((hugs))) to you both...xxx

Lisa, that spotting may well be implantation which is a good sign...fingers crossed for you...xxx

Sammeee...hope things change for you......xxxxxxxx

Mel...good luck for tomorrow...thinking about you....xxxxx

  Congratulation emsoph and nicstar..I'm so chuffed for you both...wish you all the best for the future...xxxxx

Tors... my spots are terrible...I look like I've got chickenpox !!..Glad to hear you are taking it easy...keep watching them films...and put your feet up....xxxxx

I'm convinced now it hasn't worked for me...I've heard some stories of it changing for some... DH has been great..what would we do without them eh ??

Luv'n' hugs Marie xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Just got our blood results & it's a negative for us, don't know why I am crying as been bleeding so much since yesterday there was no way it could have been anything else... guess it's just that final nail in the coffin..... ah well follow up appointment to book and then I am betting we have a fight to see if they will let us have another go with my own eggs..... 

Sorry no personals today
x-x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Driver....   ...


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

So sorry Driver


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

DRIVER225 said:


> Just got our blood results & it's a negative for us, don't know why I am crying as been bleeding so much since yesterday there was no way it could have been anything else... guess it's just that final nail in the coffin..... ah well follow up appointment to book and then I am betting we have a fight to see if they will let us have another go with my own eggs.....
> 
> Sorry no personals today
> x-x


Hi ladies

I have been reading various posts on this website for couple of weeks but I have just joined today. It is so reassuring to know that there are other ladies out there going through the same... so I am not mad or overly emotional. I can see now that my physical and emotional pain is shared with you all... It not easy is it... but it's all worth it..... All your posts make me feel so much better so BIG thanks to everyone. What a fabulous website!!! I am still coming into terms with all the abbreviations so I will speak in plain English...... DRIVER I am terribly sorry you had negative test this time like many other ladies.... My heart goes to you all. 
However there is HOPE... 
I read other posts and it makes me feel stronger and more positive...there is hope ladies.... and this is wonderful way of supporting each other.

This is my first IVF attempt and I am so new to all this. I had 2 embryos put back on Wednesday 3rd June and the test is on 17th.... I am trying not to count minutes and I am trying to ignore all the symptoms I have.... until 17th........ Could you please add me to the calendar & let me know if anyone else is testing on 17th?

Good luck to everyone waiting... I hope you will all be jumping with joy when you do the pregnancy test.

Love and hugs to all ladies in waiting....

JP
x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

really really really sorry Driver. Angex


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Driver and Lisa, I have replied to you on the cycle buddies thread but wanted to say again how sorry I am for you both        . I wishing you both well with your next steps and I am thinking of you and your DH's today.

Marie - thanks! Hope you get some clarity on your result soon  
JP - good luck for your 2ww!   
Tracy - the wait is awful   
Melo and Lisa - all the best for your test tomorrow    
Mrs R - hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you   

Thinking of everyone else waiting    
xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone waiting to test. Sadly for us it was BFN this time  . Trying to remain positive but finding it hard. Hubby off to Afghanistan later in year so starting second cycle in August. Feel like I'm on a road I really want to get off but know I have to stay on it to reach my goal. Hope the journey comes to a happy end soon. 
Anyone got any views on accupuncture? Also thinking of asking for blood test for natural killer cells before starting next cycle, has anyone had one?
to all those like me who got a BFN.
Good luck all those on the  
Emma.b


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Emma

I have high natural killer cells, and am on steroids 3 times a day while im doing tx.  couldnt get on with acupuncture but I know people who have had great success.
Angex


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Ange. Did you have to ask to have the test or did your clinic test routinely? How much did it cost? Think I'm going to give the accupuncture a go. Tried reflexology before and found that relaxing. Good luck with your treatment.
Emma X


----------



## Moominmoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Driver, Hackers, Owenl & Emma B   on the  's

Emsoph & Nicstar   on the  's. Thanks for the 2ww followed by   syptoms low down Emsoph, very encouraging.

Amazonmaz & Sammeee - It aint over till the fat lasy sings  

Melo & anyone else testing 2mo -    

Tracy77 - We have the same OTD.  My will power to stick to it is also fading, especially as lots of people on here are testing 14 dpo and mine is 17 days post ET!

Jasmin1972 - Welcome.  The 17th is a good day for OTD, it's the day I wanted.  It would have been by Nan's 90th.  All the best of luck.

 to anyone I've missed.

I'm feeling no different today really.  A few cramps,still very bloated.  Constant knicker watching and boob checking.  Will power to stick to OTD is fading fast.

x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Emma

When my first IVF failed the clinic then asked if I wanted to be tested.  I think it was £150 for a few tests, I cant remember sorry.
Angex


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tillergirl* ~ really sorry to see your news...many hugs 

*Nequila* ~ so sad for you....i'm sorry you only get one go too, just not fair 

*Lisa* ~ i'm really sorry hun......be kind to yourself. Lots of luck with your business too 

*Hackers* ~ many hugs coming your way too.....all the luck in the world for your frosties 

*Driver* ~ oh, sad news.....so sorry. Take care and lots of luck with your future tx 

Oh gosh *Emma* ~ sad news for you too...many hugs 

*K* ~ (((hugs))) and lots of luck for tomorrow  

*Claire09* ~ big hugs to you too.....have you tested again?

*Nicstar* ~ did you get hold of your clinic? Wow, just seen your other post...looking good!

Hi *Snzk, Marie, Nicola, Sheila, Jo Ann, Springsunshine, Lisaross, Rach, Bemba and JP* ~ welcome to the thread everyone. Sorry for being a bit AWOL over the weekend but I have updated the list now......if youve not seen it it's one page one of this thread. Lots of luck          

*Sammee/Amazonmaz* ~ wayyyy too early for reliable results...hang in there 

*Sherr* ~ congratulations hun.......are you home from the hossie yet? 

*Dottylotty* ~ many congratulations to you too......fab news 

*Emsoph* ~ yay!! Congratulations....so pleased for you 

       for everyone testing tomorrow       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks to the support and friendship shared on here, I have been able to remain positive and move on quickly after my BFN just last Thursday.

We have a chat and plan scheduled for next Tuesday with a 2nd ICSI cycle planned for early July.

Hope to talk to you all soon and best wishes for whatever stage you are at.

Bye for now Penny x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

It was a BFN for me again today, but after testing at the weekend wasn't really expecting anything else. WIll contact clinic today to make appointment and hope to do a frozen cycle in august. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today. 

Just want to echo what Penny said, has been a great support using this site, so Thank you everyone.

K x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

really sorry to hear the news K.

Big hugs Angex


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

for all those with BFN.  

Emma - I have been having acupuncture, I find it very relaxing, and I feel it gives me something positive to do towards the whole process too.  I also feel that I have been much healthier since i have been having it, I sort of see it as servicing my system and keeping it in tip top condition.  Can you tell me more about the killer cells?  I am on 1 steroid tablet a day at the moment, but have not had any bloods done - would love to know more.

Thanks Bemba


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello girls,,

Hope everyone is holding up...((((hugs))) to you all..

So sorry for all the bfn's .....I really wish I had a majic wand...xxxxxx

Just a quick note from me....13dpo (11pt) and no change still a BFN...af pains as bad...

OT tomorrow....clutching at straws now...and hoping for a miracle...

luv 'n' hugs to you all......Marie xxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Having done a cheapy hpt yesterday it resulted in the bfn, but today I've done a clearblue digi and it's come up BFP.

I had hoped that the cheapy one might have been wrong as I tested on day 13 from EC, (one day earlier than clinic had advised)....couldn't bear the wait !

For those testing early and getting a negative, please don't give up hope - miracles really do happen.  

For ladies who have recently had a negative - I'm sooo sorry.

I'm hoping and praying that everyones dreams come true 

Sheila


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

wanting to wish everyone testing today & tomorrow all the luck in the world!  

For those who'd had the dreaded BFN   its so hard & so god damn unfair, take time, tears & tantrums but you will somehow find strength to carry on 

sheila - sounding promising  

emsoph & nicstar - I'm delighted for you both  well done 

emma - sorry about your bfn  hope you're doing ok. I cant recommend acupuncture highly enough, with my first two ICSI tx i never had it and got BFN's.....with this 3rd TX I've had acupuncture twice a week & I got my first ever BFP. Its sooooo relaxing, I fall asleep during my sessions  I'm not sure if our sucess is solely down to acupuncture but I def think its helped, good luck for you next TX

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## lisaross (Sep 3, 2008)

hi everyone

I've tested this morning about 4.00am on my otd and it's a negative!  I'm absolutely gutted my third attempt.  Even though I haven't been bleeding and I was trying to cling on for a glimmer of hope the hospital have said that at day 16 it showing negative will be a true indicator.

i've got 3 frosties so I'll try those, once I've healed my wounds- Livity hopefully it will be the same time again and I'll see you in the bed opposite!

I wish all you ladies all  the love and the luck in the world.

Lisa
x


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for you BFN Lisaross, it is a crule game this.  Good luck for the FET.

Bemba


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Livity K and Driver, I feel like you were the first two ladies who were lovely to me here, and I'm so very disappointed for you.  But onwards and upwards, don't let it get you down.  If we are all determined enough we'll all get there eventually.  

I met an old school friend recently, and it transpired that she tried 8 times (albeit with the financial help of a very keen father in law - helps!) Can you imagine that?  8 TIMES!  However, it ended all happily, as the persistence paid off and she had triplets.

I hope none of us has to try 8 times.

Emma, I have been having acupuncture for months now.  I figured if I was spending all this money on the IVF, then a little more wouldn't hurt.  I also wanted to be in tip top form, and I feel it has definitely benefited.  When I was "making" the eggs, at my first scan they could only see 3 eggs.  I had acu whereby she attached electronic currents to needles and stimulated my ovaries, as well as making the blood flow properly, she gave me far more advice about resting, diet, etc than my fertility clinic, and I ended up with 7 really good, all usable eggs.  

In the end 6 fertilised naturally where we had thought we would need ICSI.  I think that acupuncture has helped me A LOT to get this far.  

All best wishes to everyone for a good day.  Personally, trying to treat it like any other day.  For the first time my (.)(.)s don't hurt.  Miracle.

Tors x


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Tested yesterday as planned and I’m amazed to say it’s a   for us!

Still can’t believe it as I was so sure it was going to be negative – felt v pre-menstrual all weekend and hadn’t exactly been taking it easy (I will be from now on though!)
I’d even started planning the next cycle and whether we should stay with the same clinic. Went to see consultant at satellite clinic last night and they have confirmed with a blood test this morning so now it feels a bit more real.

I won’t go on too much about it cos I know there have been quite a few BFNs and miscarriages recently –  

To everyone who has been successful, congrats and let’s just hope they stay with us and in 9 months time our dreams have come true   

Lots of love,

Becks xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

bobblymole - congrats on your BFP. It's good to hear some positive results.

Lisaross - so sorry to hear you got a negative   to you. Good luck with your frosties.

Sheila - congrats on your BFP.  

amazonmaz - still   for you for OTD.

We have booked our follow up appointment (23rd June) we managed to get a cancellation, but someone else at my clinic had theirs today and was told the first available fee paying cycles were next january!! Guess I better start looking for a new clinic.......

Good luck to all testing over the next few days, will pop back every now and then to see how you are all getting on.
x-x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Its a   for me. Did a HPT this morning & got 2 pink lines come up & my blood test at the clinic confirmed everything. I'm so thrilled as it's our 3rd attempt & my tx has been adjusted due to my elevated NK's. The beta level was 63.1 which is good for 14dpo I've been told. Just need to start the next waiting game for the 7wk scan  

Bobblymore & Sheila congratulations  

Lisa I'm so sorry to hear your news  

To everyone testing over the next few days sending you loads of    

Mel x x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Melo.... Congratulations XX


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Sammee, keeping everything crossed for you for the 12th


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Brilliant news Melo.  Ange xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Ange...only 2 more sleeps for you   xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Post BFN- am feeling highly rebellious having first glass of wine for a while, it has gone straight to my head, 

Melo, Amma, Bobblymore & Sheila, emsoph & nicstar      - I'm so happy for you all- enjoy and don't go too mad waiting for your scans-   

Lisa- so sorry to hear it was  BFN- but I'm sure those frosties will do the job... I'm having appointment on 6th July (Ranieri is away for 3 weeks)  to discuss frozen cycle- when are you having follow up?    
Tillergirl, Nequila, Driver also sending you a big hug.   

  for everyone testing soon,

Torsydors thanks for the lovely message- really interested to hear what you said about acupuncture, I had it on my first cycle that got cancelled but this time on the dubious grounds of wanting everything different I didn't but think I will go back to it for my frozen cycle. Again change is good!!

Amma- good luck with your autistic class! not sure I could do secondary - have always worked with littleys- are your team looking after you? I know when my friend was pregnant at school her team hardly let her move!! Do they know yet- I had to tell mine as took time off and they've been so sweet post negative test. 

lots of love to everyone

Kx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi girls
Thanks for all the encouragement to go ahead with accupuncture. I am definately going to give it a go. 
Ange- I heard back from the clinic today re the test for natural killer cells. It's £280. I'd like to have it to put my mind at rest before we have our second attempt at ICSI. The nurse said she would check my notes and get back to me. I wish you all the best for test day. 
Congrats to all of those with BFP's , you really give me hope and a will to carry on with the treatment.
So sorry to all those with BFN's 
Emma.b x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wanted to send my congratulations to all who got good news recently and thinking and   for all of you having to deal with disappointment and sadness at this time. 

Jo Ann


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Springsunshine   for you hun

Rach x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Emma

Thats a good idea, I reckon ours was about that much.  At least you will know then before you start your next go.

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow, one more full day for me, roll on Thursday.

Ange xx


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi All
    Sending big    for all those BFNs 
And huge congrats to the BFP's   

Well I think it is allover for us started to have a very light bleed yesterday which stopped by late afternoon but has returned again this morning but a little stronger I would be due my AF today 2 weeks since EC so I think thats it    

Our only option know is an embryo donation  

    Tracy x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tracy when is your OTD? Could it be implantation bleed?


Rach x


----------



## AMAZONMAZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi girls,

sending hugs to all those BFNs...

and massive congrats to all the BFP's ''

Well today is my OTD. (12dpt). Supposed to go to the clinic for a HPT at noon today...I've done another HPT early this morning and it's a BFN...so I'm not even going to bother going to the clinic...there is no point. 

No sign of af yet, but it's certainly on the way...

This is the end of the road for us...thank you all for your kind words and support.. It means so very much...I really do hope you all get that bfp really soon....

Love and lots of hugs......Marie xxxxxx


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi there, 
I don't know if this is the right place to be but I am on the two week wait. I had two embies implanted on the 5th of June. They told me they were very good quality and everything seemed to go smoothly. Since I got home I have had a lot of AF type pain and a little constipated but have been eating lots of plums,strawberries and cherries for breaky every morning and it seems to be helping. However this morning I had to strain a little and I am worried that I have caused a 'no implanting' thing to occur. The other big thing that worries me is last night I was woken in the middle of the night with a awful shearing pain in my tummy and a feeling like something was falling away. I am trying to be optimistic but finding it very hard as I am so scared of it not working. I am 39yrs old and feel like I am running out of time with all this stuff. Everyone tells me to relax and go with it but easier said than done. I am sure everyone feels like they are going   at times on the tww and I am working on a positive mental attitude. Today looks like a nice morning so I am going to go out for a walk and try to take my mind of this.
Best of luck to all who are on the tww and here hoping we alll get BFP's.
Siobhan


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Rach
        I am due to go to the hospitalon Mon for my preg test but my ET was exactly 2 weeks ago today the bleed is very light which is very unlike my normal AF so feeling very confused

  Tracy x


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats Mel - so pleased you have a BFP.  How did they change your tx for the NK Cells?  I would be really interested to know?  Try and keep calm while you wait for your scan - easier said than done.  

Welcome Siobhan - the 2WW is really difficult to totally sympathy for you, and you can not help but read every twinge and tweak, its nuts, try and enjoy your walk and let all the negative/stressful thoughts float past if you can.

Bemba


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tracy i certainly wouldn't rule anything out, i am on my first 2ww so certainly not the most experienced on here but it does sound like it could be a implantation bleed.  I have not had a little bleed so i am also worried but i know that both are normal

Rach   x


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Marie - so sorry to hear your news  , good luck with where ever you go from here, life is full of different dreams to chase, wishing you many happy new ones.

Tracy - I agree with Rachel, rule nothing out yet, the worst thing about the 2WW is that anythin really can happen - looking back over past posts really proves that.

Bemba


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there!
I've been reading everyone's posts and feel I need to join in the action so therefore would like to be added to the calender please. I little about me and DH. We've just had our first isci (mf - poor motility) and are now on the dreaded 2WW. Had ec last thursday (4th June). 12 eggs collected which I was really pleased with - 9 fertilised and on sunday 7th we had two grade 1-2 embies transferred ( 6 cell and 7 cell). Symptom wise, not much happening at all which is rather worrying but am just  that they're settling in. Test date for us is the 18th June. Lots of luck to everyone who are also waiting like us, also lots of  to those with sad news and my biggest congrats to all with success stories. It's so good to hear everyone's journey's and know that we're not alone.
Love to you all
Helen X


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry to jump your thread, does anybody know what date is classed as ovulation? is it the day that you get your trigger or the day you have colection?(i thought colection would be eggs already released)

im trying to work out what day my period would be due?

thanks xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Keeping hope - I believe it is EC day.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

tracy, what do you think of doing a hpt?  I should think a sensitive one should pick up a result by today.
xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hiya keeping... its deffo EC day....!!


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Ladies, I started this message 5 hours ago... sorry... thought I'd send anyway.  Got stuck in that nasty tube strike traffic on way home from acupuncture.  Still, i was chilled out about it!

as I was saying...

Tracy Tracy!  Stop being so negative, RIGHT this MINUTE!  I agree with Rach, it could be implantation bleed.  I'm not an expert either.  But surely on your usual AF cycle, when the bleed starts, it doesn't just stop again.   You know that your body is doing weird things, so just know this in your head, and carry on ... keep your hopes up.  NOW!!!!  Can I just say we have weird timings, because remember you and I are due to test on the same day, and yet I only had my ET on the 4th.   You had yours way before mine, how come we're so different in timings?

Rach Rach!   I haven't had any bloomin' implantation bleed yet either.   I too am worried.   You are not ALONE.  But guess what, even though there's a tube strike on today I am going to try to make it into Harley Street for my acupuncture at 3.45 this afternoon.  Woo hoo.  Thankfully I bought myself some new 80s silly cd's that I can sing along to all the way in that lovely traffic.   It'll keep my mind off the fact that today (apart from the aching (.)(.)s I feel completely normal)   Aaaargh... it's mad to feel bad when I feel normal!

Bemba speaks words of wisdom, after acu this afternoon, I'm going to have to read this whole thread again!   Mad, sad, and bad.   Yup.

So, finally, welcome Siobhan... your message sounded strikingly similar to my story - 3 embies, good quality, AF pain, constipated, eating fruit, helping.   Definitely don't worry about straining.... if that were to cause no implantation I think the human race would have died out years ago.   Saw my acu lady today, mentioned my pains, and she reckoned they were all good.

Enough from me... good luck to ladies with OTD tomorrow.   Stay sane the rest of you.

TorsyDors xx


----------



## elfingirl (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and thought I would join in.  After saying I won't analyse symptoms there isn't a twinge goes by without me wondering what exactly is happening!  I could do with my own scanner so I can see what's going on!

Anyway I had 2 grade 1 embies (4 cell) transferred on Saturday 6th June (EC was Thursday 4th June) and am now just waiting! OTD is 18th June (blood test) but I intend to test the day before.  I am getting AF type pain with a strange pain around my uterus not my usual AF dull ache though but am trying to think positive about it (it's too hard though!).  I am trying to drink loads of water and am eating fruit by the bucket (I agree with whoever said fruit helps).  I am seeing my acupuncturist tomorrow so hopefully she'll talk sense to me and I'm listening to the Zita West CD to help relax.  I'm just   that they stick.

 to all those who had BFN and congratulations to all the BFPers.

Elf


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah *K* ~ i'm sorry hun....be kind to yourself 

*Lisa* ~ very sorry to see your news too....many hugs 

*Marie* (((hugs))) You should still do another test.....will your clinic do bloods?  

*Penny* ~ good luck for next Tues and lots of luck for your next ICSI 

*Mrs R* ~ hope you are getting on ok 

*Driver* ~ lots of luck for you follow up....can't believe there's such a wait though!

*Tracy* ~ how are you doing? Hope the bleeding has eased up a bit  

*Tors* ~ wow, what a lovely story about your friend although she must have really gone through it.

*Emma* ~ hope the tests can help give you some answers hun 

*♥keepinghope♥* ~ as you've had tx you have to ignore when your AF would normally be due. Do you want me to add you to the list? Lots of luck for Friday  

*Siobhan* ~ welcome to the thread...you're in the right place  What day do you test and I'll add it to the list  

*Helen and Elf* ~ welcome to you both too and lots of luck  

*Bemba, Sammee, Ange, Jo Ann, Rachel and Chloe* ~ hi there.....hope you are all doing ok 

*Sheila* ~ congratulations.....fab news for you. You need to change your ticker though......you're 4 weeks! 

*Becks* ~ congratulations to you too....be very happy and healthy 

*Mel* ~ yay! So pleased for you....congratulations 

*SpringSunshine* ~ many congratulations to you as well.....really lovely news 

Love and luck especially everyone testng tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Springsunshine - I knew it, congratulations hun, been thinking about you all day was hoping and   for you xx

Torsydoors - glad you feel the same as me, we are never happy are we.If we had a little bleed, we would be worried if we dont, we still worry..........Roll on sat  When do you test?

Rach x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rach - try not to worry hun - easier said than done I know hun, but Tors has given great advice.

Elfin - lovely to see you here my love.... 

Lizzy - I've set off a new ticker - but haven't got a clue how they calculate how far on you are after ICSI, I presumed EC/fertilization was day 1 - would love any advice.

Am still wishing and praying for everyone that you are successful - don't give up hope...miracles do happen


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

congrats to all the recent BFP'rs


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach,

I test on Monday.   Shall be distracting myself by organising a fun lunch party on the weekend.  Gives me something to do that's not too stressful.  Hey ho.   At least the wondering will be over.

Tors x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lizzy - have calculated that if I'm the equivalent of four weeks gone - that'd make my due date - my 40th birthday = worra pressie that'd be !
Best wishes to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Good on ya! Sheila.

Tors x


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sheilaweb - They normally add on 2 weeks before EC so you would be 4 weeks, if you want to see more info have a look at the due date calculator on the home page as it tells you how far gone you are and what is happening at each stage too.  Oh and congrats on the BFP


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Springsunshine      fantastic news hun...I know I've already said well done on our cycle buddies thread but really thrilled for you hun  

GL to everyone testing over the next couple of days    

 to everyone that needs one.

Mel x x


----------



## penny5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well done re the recent BFP's!!!

Good luck to those still to test and wishing you lots of  

I had my BFN last Thursday and my prostergone has hopefully all gone as AF finally started on Monday, and boy do I know about it!  I had lots of bloating whilst on the 2 ww and looked pregnant I had such a big bump compared to my usual flat stomach.  I still have a huge bloated stomach and can only fit into one suit and having to wear without a belt.

I have gone from drinking 2 cans of diet coke a day and little else to 1 litre of water, 1/2 to 1 litre of full fat organic milk and loads of fruit juice.  Feeling fat, uncomfortable and frumpy and most of clothes do not fit!

 Is it the prostergone and rest of drugs still in my system or fluid retention?

Any ideas or if anyone else has had this, please let me know!

Bye for now

Penny x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Penny* ~ why don't you give your clinic a ring hun....I'm sure they'll be able to advise you 

*Shelia* ~ *Charlie's* right...you count from 2 weeks before EC. What a _fab_ 40th pressie!!!! Here's the link to the calendar...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

Night all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Morning all,
Yesterday proved to be a good day after all and I felt more relaxed about things. My OTD is the 20th June. Seems like an eternity away!! Still   like mad that this works for my hubby and I. Congratulations to all those who got a BFP and my heart goes out to those who didn't. 
Today is feeling like a good day and I feel a little more positive and philosophical about the whole process. I have done all I can to make sure this will work. I had 13 follies and 10 eggs from those, of which 8 fertilised. Not a bad haul but at the end of the day only 3 were usuable the others had to much fragmentation.....does fragmentation have anything to do  with age? Still, over the moon about my two embies and scared silly at the same time.
Thank you to everyone for your lovely words and encouragement. It helps to get through this process. Many thanks and best of luck to all of us waiting on BFP's.
Siobhan


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

hI all
      Well its its gone from bad to worse for me AF arrived in full flow last night so I think thats it     I am going to buy a hpt but def not holding much hope also have to go to the hospital on Mon for my preg test I just feel so empty   
Our only option now is embryo donation just hoping they may be able to shed some light in our review.
Thankyoufor been there and I wish you all the very best of luck

    Tracy x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Tracy    it sucks doesnt it....


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

So very sorry to hear that Tracy.  Take care of yourself and big .  
Helen xx


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Tracy,

So sorry to hear your news.  What a complete bummer   .

Take good care of yourself.  Perhaps a glass of wine after Monday has passed?  

lots of love

Tors


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Tracy
I'm soo utterly sorry to hear your news - sending huge  
Sheila


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheila

What a fab birthday pressie for you  

Tracy - so sorry to hear your news hun, def still take the test though

Hugs to everyone, hope we are all keeping our chins up and heads high

Rach x


----------



## katiecookie (May 13, 2009)

hiya Tracey ,,

i know exactly how u feel i had my negative results last week i have been really upset about it.    my only option is egg donation i am really unsure how i feel about this i am still very undecided about it and i  have got to wait at least 6 weeks for a appointment with my consulant 
when i have spoken to her i will let u know if u want what she says about it and wot the options are . my sister has said that she will donate her eggs for me , which to be honest i would rather do as we look very much a like and that way if it does work , the baby may look like me . 
hope u are ok     
love kaite xx


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hiya

Have just had my results from clinic BFP (cant work out how to type it fancy or make it flash!), I am so thrilled, I can't believe its worked as I have had awful AF pains and no sore boobs and a bit of spotting, I really thought I was going to get my period on Tuesday.  The nurse said the HCG should be over 50, mine was 95.  Just got to keep everything crossed now, after an ectopic, a miscarriage and a failed IVF I really hope I will be lucky this time, going for a scan in 3 weeks.

Tracey, really sorry for your news.  

Sheila my due date will be my 40th birthday too!

Ange xxx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

I am on day 7 of the tww. This is my 3rd IVF cycle. We had 21 follies, 17 of which were drained and we had 11 eggs. Sadly we had only 4 embies (1 of which fertilised late). 2 looked very good and were returned on day 2 as 2 cell embies. I'm trying to stay positive this time. I have had AF type pain since the day of ET and as I had this before I know this is normal, but today I have had almost no pain. I think it may be due to the change to gestone for this cycle as the cyclogest was making me sore on my previous attempts. I'm a bit worried because I'm also sure that last time I had sore (.)(.) and they seem ok. Any advice would be most welcome.

Thanks, Claire


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Ange .......Congrats on your  

well done you


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks Mrs R how do you get the flashing BFP !!!!

Angex


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

when you hit reply on a post there's a wee list of smiley emoticons along the top of the box you type in.....well theres also the words [more] at the end of that row. Click into it & it'll open up loads more emoticons, if you scroll down you'll find the flashing BFP


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Ange - Congrats on your  , a little dance for your good news      

Tracy -  , sorry to hear you have started bleeding, I will say a   that it isn't over until after you have done the HPT but I know how you are feeling I was exactly the same on Monday having to go to hospital for a test that I thought I already knew the answer to.  

Claire -   to you for the rest of your 2WW.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you I found it !!!!!

Thanks Driver.

Hi Claire I had really bad AF pains as well, so try not to worry.

Angex


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi everyone
I am posting this is a couple of places so sorry if you have already seen it.

At the mo Sainsburys are doing save 1/3 on Pregnacare Origional which makes them only £2.98 for a months supply.  Noticed it today while out shopping so makes it much cheaper than a lot of other places.  As my Mum has always said 'look afer the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves'


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Really really pleased for you and your  Ange.  Congratulations my dear!!! 

One more week to go for me until OTD.  No sore (.)(.), have AF type pains - otherwise no symptoms ----  

Helen xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Ange - fantastic news about your    

How exciting both you & Sheila are going to have the best 40th birthday pressie every   

Tracey -    thinking of you

GL to everyone testing over the next few days

Mel x x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ange congratulations  

Rach x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi 

I completed my first IVF cycle last week and am in the middle of my two week wait.  Only got two embryos from my cycle and had transfer on 4th June.  Really hoping and praying praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome on board Zahida. I only got 2 embryos this time round & had a 2day transfer & got a BFP....remember it only takes one hun


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Ange   yay!

Ange   yay!

Ange   yay!

and Zahida   HEY!

4 more sleeps (night time ones, that is!) til my OTD!  Saw my healer today, so feeling positive.  I won't say what she said... let's just see if she was right on Monday.

love to all especially LivityK, OwenL, Driver and all the other ladies who needs the hugs and maybe when they're absolutely positive that it's a bfn the  .

 for everyone!

TORS X


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks Tors, that made me chuckle!!!

Much luck for your OTD.

Ange xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All

Tors- Thanks for the message, def good advice  have just enjoyed some nice pink fizz shared with my mum and lovely husband- now want more but am tired enough at work this week without hangover thrown in!! really good luck for monday.

Ange, Melo, Sheila      CONGRATS, and anyone else with BFP I've forgotten.

  for everyone waiting

  for anyone adjusting- 

Penny (thanks for your comment on other post) you are right have got period today and do feel wierdly a bit better- certainly got  less grumpy as day progressed.

love to everyone 

K x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Ange        Congratulations on your  

Tracey 

I had some info back from the clinic today. The Dr is happy for me to have the test for NK cells but I've decided to wait and see how cycle two goes first. I've got my first accupuncture consultation tomorrow morning. 

- Good luck to all of you due to test soon. 

Emma.b x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Melo and Tors. 

Positive vibes to all you ladies who are waiting


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Sammeeee

Good luck tomorrow!  and all other OTD ladies tomorrow.
           

love
Tors x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Lovely   for me today. Still in a state of shock! Don't know what to say...
 and   to you all. will phone clinic today.
All the best Sparkley x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

congrats Sparklysophie!!!!

Its so hard to take in isnt it!!! I've known for 2wks now & it still doesnt seem real 

 

good luck everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## kkpants (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

This is my first time on fertility friends.  My test date is 16th June, it is my 4th IVF, my first at ARGC.  The wait is beginning to feel like an eternity, a lonely time.  I have support from so many people but if someone else asks me how I am feeling  I may scream as 'I just don't know'.  Can anyone tell me what positive signs are during this 2ww??


----------



## Neats (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Mrs R

Here's an exerpt from an article I saw on this forum, it's got a very realistic list of the early pregnancy signs.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period?

Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.

The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:
• Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day
• Implantation bleeding or spottinga slight staining of a pink or brown colour on average 8-10 days after ovulation))
• Lower abdominal cramps
• A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation
• An elevated BBT curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period
• A missed menstrual period (amenorrhoea):
• A positive urine pregnancy test (HPT): As early as 10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization or 3-4 days after implantation. The more sensitive the HPT the earlier the pregnancy test will be positive.
• Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304)
• Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception
• Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception
• Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception
• Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception
• Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months
• Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP
• Constipation: later on
• Lower back pain: later on
• Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks
• Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception
• Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception

Remember everyone is different and there are many pregnant people that were convinced they were not pregnant and thought their period was about to arrive any moment!

Good luck with your 2WW !

I took my test today and got a BFN. Haven't got my AF yet and didn't get any implantation bleeding so pretty sure it's over for me. Have just called the clinic to see if I should go off cyclogest. Bit gutted but not as hard 3rd time round. Nevermind maybe IVF will be more successful for us in October.

Good luck to everyone else, happy for those BFP's out there, hopefully it'll be our turn one day soon.

Anita
x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

To Ange, Sparkley, Mrs R and anyone I might have missed (sorry I'm still in orbit!)  - huge congratulations.

Ange, hubby had been saving to take me on a surprise holiday to Egypt, but I'm far more excited at the prospect of spending a week in the maternity unit    - WOW 95 - worra result... I was over the moon with the magic Heinze result - 57 !

To the ladies worrying about cramps etc.... that was my main worry, and reason why I tested early - thought it was over... but I tested too early and got    Don't give up until the blood test, its far more accurate than any pee sticks and could give you a positive result rather than a negative HPT result.

Have got the prayer mat out for you all doing tests soon xx
Sheila


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Lizzie - Just to let you know it's a   for me again.

Good luck everyone.
Lisa


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Well even thou   AF in full swing and tested a few times in 2ww, thought i should make it official today... tested this morning...  ....

Congrats to all those with BFP's and GL to all in 2 ww!...

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and first time doing IVF/ICSI.  Finding it hard to believe that this time could be different from all the disappointment before so hoping that some positive thinking might rub off on me.  We struggled to conceive our first child in 2005/6 but this time found out that DH has very poor morphology.  Seems there's still not much can be done about this except ICSI but at least we now knew.  We started IVF cycle in May and on 6 June had EC.  I had 11 eggs, 10 matured, 8 fertilised and 7 cleaved.  I live in Hong Kong and anything older than Day 2 transfer is still relatively unusual.   Because I have a 2 year old already and I'm also very petite I was petrified of having twins so much to my RE's shock we transferred just one (gorgeous) 4 cell embryo on 8 June.  It's been really helpful reading the older threads as I've been having odd twinges on and off since the ET.  I'm due to test on 20th June so still a fair way to go yet.

Tacha


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm so full of mixed emotions today - am really overjoyed for everyone who's recently updated regarding their  . Great news and big congratulations to you all     ..... It's so encouraging as well for those of us counting down the days until OTD.   

My heart goes out to fellow ff'ers who haven't had the luck on their side this time round....... hope your dreams do come true soon  

I'm totally going   on this 2ww.  Todays symptom has been a bit of clear watery discharge (tmi-sorry) -    
If anyone else has experienced this would be very interested to know.  

Take care girls
Helen xx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks to springsunshine for you helpful post. I think I just keep worrying over nothing. This morning I had sore (.)(.), but I think it was the way I slept, as it went away after a while.

Congratulations to everyone who has had a .
Sending lot's pf  to those who have had a .
And lots of  , and   to those on the tww.

Love Claire


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi


Am new here...Am towards the end of my 22w...day 13.  Test date at clinic is on Monday 15th June!  

I couldn't resist and used a pee stick on wednesday night and got a   so since then have convinced myself that it's all over!  No sign of AF yet...but sure she'll be here in th enext day or two.

I have had no spotting etc...so guess thats a sign that there was no implating

Helen...i've also had clear watery discharge...not sure if it's the crinone gel i've been using though..??

Am feeling very disheartened...but hey...this was our first go at IVF  and we've had monitored clomid cycles all fail every month for the last 8 months so am getting used to it now!!

Congrats to all those who have recently had a !!!


Take care all


Gina x


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in I am also in 2ww - OTD 19.06.09.  

Acupuncture today in an effort to 'chill' she did the needles in the back which is very relaxing - then went onto the legs bothe better than in the hands so got off lightly today.

I am also having terrible constipation and my tummy is enormous - its not normally flat but this is something else - I am still peeing well so not sure what it is - have even started blending fruit & veg to eat more so it gets me going I am usually as regular as clockwork.

Any advice welcome.

    This is for everyone waiting


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sparkley    fantastic news

Anita, Lisa & Sammee so sorry to hear your news    

Hi kkpant, Tache, Gina & J wishing you lots of   during your 2ww. Gina I think it was probably a bit early to test so stay away from those pee sticks until Monday  

Love to everyone testing over the next few days

Mel x x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anita and Sammee  So sorry to hear your news 

Rach


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tracy* ~  sorry you've had so much bleeding....hope it turns around for you by Monday  

*Anita* ~ sorry you got a BFN today hun....many hugs 

*Lisa* ~ really sorry to see your news too......gentle hugs 

*Sammeee* ~ aw hun, really sad to see you got a BFN too 

Thanks *Siobhan* 

*Claire* ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun? Much luck  

*Zahida* ~ welcome to you too.....can I have your test day too and I'll add it to the list  

*Kkpants, J****, Gina D and Tacha* ~ welcome to you all too.....lots of luck    

*Gina* ~ Ignore that test, too early 

*Ange* ~ congratulations....wow, your 40th birthday too. Fab 

*Sparkley* ~ lovely news......congratulations 

Any news from *Lia and Chloe*  

Hi to everyone else...hope you are all ok   

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## elfingirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Anita, Lisa and Sammee so sorry not much I can say but  

Sparkley and any others with BFP congratulations.

Everyone else on your 2WW good luck, keep your PMA  

As for me am trying not too stress to much at AF symptoms (sore lower tummy and bad mood!)  

Elf


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Happy Friday evening.   Long weekend, stretching ahead.   Sorry to hear the news girls with the BFNs, Anita, Lisa & Sammeeee.   Amazingly uplifting too to hear the positives, Sparkly Sophie (how can you forget a name like that!), Ange.   Still a long weekend stretching ahead in front of us ladies in waiting though.

I've just shouted at my DH.  Oh dear.  I think the stress is starting to show.   What a grumpy bunny I am.     and loopy too.  It's got him into action  though.   He's done ONE shopping trip in the whole two weeks.... and never cooks what I WANT for dinner, when he has cooked it.  I'm not impressed with his caring abilities today.   Ever since I stopped injecting he seems to think that things are back to normal.   Seems I have to shout before he understands.   Am I very very bad?  I'm sure some of your DH's are like mine, and some are probably far superior.  Are there any worse?  I hope not.   It's not fun using CYCLOGEST.  IS IT?!

Ok, I've had my rant.  I think.  We'll see what dinner tastes like.  

Sorry ladies.     I'll zip it now.  And just pray for peace to reign over this household this weekend, and....

        

Thanks for listening.  I'll calm down now.   Maybe I was just hungry?

THE Usually happy

TorsyDors


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh Torsydoors you made me laugh

Mines pretty good with cooking the food but anything else, i need to ask a million times before it gets done, they can be so annoying 

Hope you feel better once you have eaten 
Rach x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Rach, you're a good friend.  Makes me feel better to know I'm not alone in my frustrations.

And feeling quite full now.  He burnt some of it, and i've done the dishes, but it could have been a lot worse!

Tors y Doooors 

x


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi TorsyDors, I think all DH's a similar to some extent.  They need to have some constant visual reminder that you're supposed to rest and take it easy. The injections helped especially if they were the ones giving them as I'm sure they felt pretty rotten having to do it.  If you can, just take yourself to bed as that's what men do when they're sick and then he'll understand.  My DH is generally lovely but if I say I don't feel like cooking he just suggests take away - not good for growing babies!

to everyone waiting over the weekend.  Hope the weekend helps to take your mind off things.  

I too have had terrible bloating and yesterday thought I'd have to go to my doc to get checked out. I looked 4 months PG - if only  .  I remember my doc saying it can be a good sign if it worsens a week after ET as it may be a sign of implantation.  Fingers crossed!

Take care everyone x
Tacha


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ladies i need your help

Well OTD for me, and i think its a BFP but a am not 100% Used the clearblue plus and got a plus sign (which indicates preg) My only worry is that the line is feint.  Its def there but not as clear as i expected .....Any advice ladies?  Still got 3 more tests but may go out and buy a digi one  

Hope everyone is ok?
Rach x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Morning Rach,

I'm no expert, but I'm up and on-line, and my "2nd opinion" would be have a blood test done.  It's the only way to be absolutely sure.  Besides aren't you supposed to do HPTs on the first pee of the day?  Hence, you've used that one up  Just do another one eh?  Maybe do it into a cup and let the thingy rest in there for a while, to be sure that it's had good coverage?

I'm probably not being very helpful.  Sounds like you have a very positive piece of news there though!!

Yip Yip Yippeee!

Tors x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks hun
My clinic dont offer a test until 3 more weeks  aarrgghh.  The thing is i am going to the loo every 3 hrs in the night so its a bit difficult.  Maybe i should have stopped drinking last night  

Rach x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach, go to a private clinic.  I've got a piece of paper here (PATHOLOGY request form) from the John & Lizzie's Hospital where I'll be going.  Reading down the list of options and prices and I'm having:

Urgent - Same Day - Phlebotomy.

The fee for taking blood samples is £23.00.  The test I'll be having is "Beta HSC (serum pregnancy test) urgent, costing £24.00.

Surely £47 is worth spending for the peace of mind?  Can't you do some research over the weekend, and find somewhere locally where you can do the same thing?

John & Lizzie's is exceedingly posh and private, and that doesn't seem to expensive to me (in comparison to the rest of the treatment I've had to pay for!!!).

It's all I can suggest.  3 weeks would be unbearable.

Tors x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Rach,
My clinic don't do a blood test at all. Sounds like a positive to me - you don't get a line for nothing. I'd go and get a clearblue digital. Our 'pregnant' came up within 30 secs yesterday - was 15 dpec and 12 dpt. Best of luck to you  , Sparkley x


----------



## LiaW (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi ladies- so wonderful to see all the BFPs on the front page of this thread and i'm thrilled to say i got a BFP myself yesterday!   Long road ahead and taking a day at a time - but elated to be here at last. 

Lia


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tors, i am going to look it up now, i did think about going private to get a test anyway even if my line would have been darker so i think thats what i will do

Sparkly - Been to get a digi. Did you do it first thing or during the day? I know that they are supposed to be better first thing but i dont want to wait 

Rach x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

rach - it sounds good to me hunni.....Congrats!!!!  Plus the extra nightime weeing is also a great sign!

sparkly - my clinic dont do bloods either  just urine test on OTD think thats why I'm so panicky about having my scan in another 10dys.....I need extra reassurance. Hope you're ok

good luck everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Morning ladies - I have chuckled reading this string this morning.

 less 7 days and counting.

I have the same problem as Helen - watery discharge (sorry if you are having a late brunch) - I thought by switching from my   to the other hole on account of my constipation this might help but now I have this other problem - feels like you have peed yourself.  Just marvelous!!

I can add it to all the other new IVF experiences - I have moved away from describing anything IVF related as either humiliating or degrating - I do need a new word for all such medical type ocurrances -has anyone come up with anything suitable?

Special thought to all those doing OTD early next week


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Done my digi test and its def a    
Thankyou for all your good wishes , it must have been those  

Rach x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Yaaaaay!  Rach!  Congratulations!!!!
xx


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Fantastic news Rachael.. so pleased - well done!   all the best, Sparkley x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Well done Rache, thats brilliant.  I had the same, a faint line when I tested with the clearblue and I wasn't sure and blood test showed a big positive, so I reckon you have a strong one too!!

 

Ange xx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Whoop whoop Rach and Lia ......  .. Congrats on your  .s

J**** - see you're in the same boat as me. Like Gina suggested, could me the meds I guess - those pesky pessaries.....!  

STICKY vibes for all on countdown to OTD - serious good luck to everyone

Helen XXX


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

By the way... Gina - have you tested again yet or are you being disciplined and waiting until monday?  Really thinking of you and hope you get the right result.  XXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Rach and Lia congratulations on your great news!

Jo Ann


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations to Sparkly, Sophie, Ange, Rach, Lia on your 

Anita, Lisa and Sammeeee so sorry to hear about your . Sending you lot's of   

Lizzy B - Thanks for the welcome. My test day is the 21st.

Gina - Don't give up. You tested a little early. 

J - I found that lactulose worked for my constipation, but check with your Doctor or clinic first.

This wait seems never ending. Dh is looking after me well. I'm having gestone injections and he if becoming an expert at giving those.
Love Claire. x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello everyone

Please could I join in. I had 1x 7 cell and 1x 8 cell transferred today so I'm now PUPO for my 2nd time. I'm determined to keep positive but know this is going to be easier said than done  . Its great to know there's others going through it too. 

My OTD is 27th June. Anyone else close to this?

Bibi xx


----------



## eliyza (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, my last embs now inside and hopefully sticky??  

Please could you add me to the list?

Test date 16/7/9

I've never been so scared of anything in my whole life.

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Bibi

test date should be pretty close to yours, having ET on monday(ec was yesterday). Currently all three are 1 cell and they will all be going back hopefully at they should be around 8 cell.
Im an oldie!

sam


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi...

Big hugs to anyone who has recently had a big fat smelly negative!  My thoughts are with you...Keep trying and never give up!! xx

Big fat congrats to those who have tested positive...the news has given me the most hope yet!!! 

Welcome to BIbi and Eliyza!  Good luck to everyone else who is on the big fat wait!!!!

I'm afraid i did give in and i tested again yesterday morning.  I used a cheap and nasty tesco peestick (had the two left over from my months and months of clomid) 
It was a very feint positive.  Not sure if i should be excited or not...could it be a false positive?  Not sure if that can happen!!  Have no more tests and so am just gonna have to wait until my blood test on monday!!  AF has not arrived so that is some good news i guess!!!

Done a bit of heavy lifting today...not sure if that was naughty or not...DH is laying a patio and i just couldn't stand and watch...i did lots of sweeping...  I hope ths will be ok!  My Clinic have told me not to even go to the gym!!!  

Anyway I can't wait for monday and i'm dreading it at the same time!  Tummy is not as bloated as it was and twinges in ovaries ( or thats what it feels like) have stopped!  

Take care all of you.  Good luck!


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for sending me good luck, it obviously worked

welcome Bibi -  good luck hun
Eliyza - welcome- please dont be scared, you will be fine

Rach x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Elf, Tacha, Sparklysophie, Mrs R, J, Ange, Helen, Jo Ann, Claire and TorsyDors* ~ hope you are all having a good weekend 

*Bibi* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck. I've added you to the list on page one of this thread....there no-one else testing on the 27th yet but I'm sure there'll be some along soon  

Hi *Eliyza* ~ welcome to you too. When is your test day hun.....it can't be 16 July unless your clinic is really mean!!

*Sam* ~ good luck for ET Monday  

*Gina* ~ did you have a trigger shot? Sometimes they can cause a false positive if it's not out of your system.

Hi *Rachel* ~ i'd say that it's looking pretty good hun, you got a line on OTD....congratulations. I'm sure tomorrow it'll be even stronger....oh just seen your other post. Fab 

*Lia* ~ fab news for you too....many congratulations 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lots of luck for Bemba tomorrow


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for your welcomes! 

Hi Sam................hope et goes well on Mon  . Are ready to join me for the   2ww?? Your only as old as you feel! I'm not far behind you  

Bibi xx


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi

Lizzy...thanks for your advice.  What do you mean by trigger shot?  The last injection i had was two lots of pregnyl, together, two days before EC.  Is that a trigger shot?

Have had no other meds apart from my double dose of crinone gel...Yuk!!

When i tested on wed it was negative, then when i tested on friday am it was a feint positive...would the trigger shot do that?  

I knew i should never have meddled with the peesticks!!!  They have never brought me happiness!!!


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Have been up since about 4:30am...just can't sleep...think i am really anxious about the test on monday!

I know we are all in the same boat...but each still in our own private nightmare!

feel like screaming!       

There...that feels a bit better!


gina x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Gina,

I'm testing tomorrow too.   Can't get back to sleep.   not as bad as you though!   

But, (cue: everyone laughing at me) just peed on what I thought was a test for pregnancy, and got a    but then I realised that it was an ovulation test kit!   and I don't even have any preg testing kits in the house.

Probably for the best!!!  What a numbskull.         

Oh, and Gina the trigger shot is the two injections you have to have prior to the EC.

What news Bemba??   Have you tested yet   All best wishes to you and  

TorsyDors. xxx


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Tors

Oh I bet you were relieved when you realised it was the wrong stick!!  Much luck for tomorrow and for everyone else testing in the next few days.

I have had a bit of brown spotting when I wipe (not loads, just a few dots here and there), which is really worrying me.  I know there is nothing I can do about it, just got to persevere and keep everything crossed.

Lots of Love Ange x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Dear Ange,

MUCH RELIEF was experienced on the realisation that I was an idiot.  Yep.  

Hmmm - spotting, if I was you I'd probably be doing another test, but on second thoughts, just sit tight, watch a good movie, and pray to your angels to keep your baby/ies safe and well.   Why aren't the other ladies on our thread up and online yet!!!??   Come on you lazy lot!   Answer Ange's question.... ?

Meanwhile, I'll just be sitting here, wasting time, thinking about the twinges in my belly, wondering what the hell is going on.  DH was well annoyed that I'd tried to do a sneeky test this morning, and was then relieved that I was an idiot.

Tors xxx


----------



## kkpants (Jun 10, 2009)

I bet you were delighted to find out it was an ovulation stick!!  I have not been brave enough to do a hpt, my test is Tuesday, going slightly mad waiting.  I usually have a test in the house but have not bought any to avoid the temptation.  I did think about doing one on Tuesday morning before heading up to the clinic to give me some preparation for the result, haven't completely decided if I will or not.

I can understand the sleepless nights, I have been the same for the past 2 nights, I wouldn't mind but the minute I feel myself fall of to sleep the alarm goes off on my phone to either take one of my tablets or to do an injection.

I am on gestone, not the pessaries but from a previous cycle I was told that if you use them up the front they can cause 'a leakage' (tmi) that is why they suggest that it is better to use the back entrance.  I was actually grateful to be moved to gestone (even though it is a huge needle) as found the pessaries very uncomfortable.

The spotting could be an implantation bleed.  Stay positive until your test.

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow.  I will be sending you all sticky thoughts!

KK


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Morning all

Big congratulations to Rach  you must be thrilled.  

Been on the patio reading and thought I would catch up - just realised my OTD is on Friday this week not Thursday thats a whole 1 day longer to wait.  I am a chicken and wont be doing any pee stick testing.

I had a lot of tucking and pulling down there in week 1 but it seems to have all quietened down now - not sure if that is a good or bad sign.  Will keep    .

Hang in everyone who has OTD early next week.


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks J

Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
Rach x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Blimey Tors - what a relief!!!

Loads of luck to you for tomorrow and EVERYONE one else testing in the forthcoming days - there's a lot of names on the list for tomorrow especially ,  

I'm so tempted to test early but so far am trying to hand on in there until Thursday ....

   to us all

Helen XX


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Morning,
I was wondering if anyone else got headaches during the tww?? I do get headaches around period time and have been freaking out all day yesterday thinking that it hadn't worked and this morning my boobs were not as sore as the past few days..... I also get hot flushes when I eat and it makes me feel a little sick. This is something I have never had before. If anything I always feel cold and always have cold hands and feet even in the summer. Is this a bad sign do you think?? I have this butterfly feeling in my stomach every morning when I wake up and yesterday when I had a nap I was getting cold flushes along with a roller coaster feeling in my stomach.....I feel like I am going crazy. I am having a running battle with myself every day. One voice telling me this is going to work and be positive and another voice (sometimes stronger) telling me that its failled and I will never get to have children. So hard........I tend to over analyse things anyway and this tww has sent me spiralling out of control. My DH is fantastic but is always so calm and even tempered and just keeps saying its going to be ok. I am desperate to believe him and my sister who also says that this is my turn.
Great news Rachael on your BFP. I am delighted for you and good luck to anyone testing during the next few days. 
Thanks for listening, rant over now.
Siobhan


----------



## kkpants (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Siobhan

During this 2ww I have also experienced mild headaches and hot flushes, not just at night but through the day.  You can go mad reading into things, I have never experienced the temperature rise (and like you I am normally a cold bod, my DH is delighted as he says I am like a little oven).  I did read somewhere that your temperature can rise between 4-6 degrees after ovulation and the temperature increase can stay during pregnancy so I am reading them as a positive sign.  Someone did tell me that it is due to the progesterone from the injection or the pessaries.  Try to stay positive, it can only help.

My test day is on Tuesday and these last few days are really dragging.  Sometimes I feel so positve and others I just dread hearing a negative result.

Chin up
x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Sunday everyone!

Siobhanhickey.................just wanted to send you some   and  . The 2ww is a really difficult time. We analyse every single symptom but unfortunately we cant know until our otd (or a bit before in some cases). When is your otd? Really really try to keep as chilled as you possibily can (easier said than done I know, I was in a right state last 2ww!). Sending you lots and lots of    .

lots of  ,  ,   and   to you all.

Bibi xx


----------



## elfingirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd drop in and wish everyone who is waiting to test   

My OTD is Thursday (blood test at clinic) but I am going to test the day before as I can't bear not knowing and finidng out over the phone.  I was feeling very positive late last week but now I really feel my AF is due so am analysing every symptom and knicker checking all the time!

Just   it has worked and the Beanies have stuck.

Elf


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Tors your story of the ovulation test made me laugh so hard! I can just imagine it.

Gina I also slept poorly last night, so understand what you are saying. Somehow we have to get through this next day. I test tomorrow also,  I can't stop thinking about it, can't concentrate on anything, only natural I suppose.

Wishing you both and the others testing tomorrow also your hearts desire.

Sam hope your embryo transfer goes well tomorrow also

Jo Ann


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Lia & Rach       fantastic news girls

Torsydors - how funny what are you like   see thats your punishment for being naughty & testing early   GL tomorrow hun

Gina & Jo Ann sending you lots of      for OTD tomorrow

Enjoy the sunshine girls

Mel x x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi Bibi

youve three years on me hun!  

sending you bucketfuls of   

with you on the 2ww, otd should be when dh is away.  great timing. but will have the date tomorrow.

bye for now

sam


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Best of luck to all you ladies who are testing tomorrow - I'm wishing you all the   and   I can muster for the end of your  

Tors - well done on your bfn - ov test  

Sending lots of   to you all.

Sheila & Tictac  xx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Please can I join?

E/T was today and now have 2 embies on board - Mufty and Tufty  

My OTD is 27th June (like Bibi) 

Congrats on all the BFPs and good luck to all those testing tomorrow


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just want to wish everyone who is testing tomorrow lots of luck, i will bet hinking about you

Rach x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

*THANK YOU!!!! * to all ladies for the well wishes and luck for tomorrow (not to mention the commiserations for idiocy!! - I'm still soooo relieved!).

Have to say, that today - especially being a "lazy Sunday" - has been hellish. If I ever have to have another go at this, I'll make sure I'm very busy the day before the results!

Well, you'll be among the first to know ladies. Thanks for all your support so far.

So, here's to all of us testing tomorrow. Some of us have got to be big fat positives, statistically speaking, but I hope we all do.

love and baby dust to all, and hoping all our angels help us, and anyone else up there in heaven who can help us, please DO IT!

Sleep well (gah!)

Tors x


----------



## Kat29 (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Am having EC tomorrow in my first cycle fo IVF, slightly anxious about the whole thing, but with my dh at my side, I know I'll be fine!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Eveyone

Thought I'd join you, I have ET from a donor egg cycle on Thursday in Valencia and I am on my 2ww Its weird I have to keep reminding myself that I have 2 little embies inside, just praying that they stick.  My OTD is 24th June I haven't felt anything which is sort of worrying I am worried that they fell out when I had a bath didn't realise I wasn't supposed to I wasn't advised not to by my clinic.

Becks


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Kat29... good luck for tomorrow...EC is fine.  Well i thought it was and i'm a big baby when it comes to these things.

Agh!!! can't sleep again...Test appointment is a 9:15 am and the clinic said they call in 3 hours...so in theory i'll know in about twelve hrs.

Good luck to everyone testing this week!!!  

My heart goes out to you if you've already got a negative...

This is like nothing i've ever experienced b4...never been so nervous...makes sense really never had so much at stake.  

big cuddles to everyone!!!

Gina x


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

becks... i was not told to not have a bath....

but i did ask about the little embies falling out... nurse said no.

hope that helps.  
gina


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Kat - I thought EC was fine too - a bit sore afterwards but apparently there was significan wrestling with right ovary.   Good luck xxx

Becks -My OTD is the 27th - I got a letter from Guys after ET which specifically says I can have a bath and I can have sex so there you go.  I am convinced mine fell out when I accidentally clenched my abdominal muscles.  Its awful isn't it.  I thought I would relax a bit once they were in but I am nervous already for OTD. 

Gina and Tors- Good luck for today and lots and lots of  

Good luck to all Monday testers.


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi kkpants- Thanks for that and good luck for tuesday. I will be thinking of you and sending you lot of     . This tww is definitly the hardest part. All the rest a piece of cake but waiting for an otd, wow nothing like I have ever experienced before.

Bibi thanks for the warm thoughts. I never thought of myself as a glass half empty person but this tww I have really been quite pesimistic.....I know this could make a difference and am really trying to be positive. 

I have only untill Saturday to wait now..........My DH is on A/L this week and I won't feel so isolated for the last week. I think it helps to be busy but not at work. Busy with family and freinds. My family and friends are in Ireland and my in-laws live in Malaysia and as we have not lived here very long its really just dh and I, which I  love and is fine but in situations like these it makes a difference if you can have family around.

Anyway, best of luck to anyone testing today. Lots of      and a sprinkle of   to you all.
Take care and lots of      to the rest of us waiting for the otd......
Siobhan x


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

Just thought I would introduce myself as am trying to avoid going insane on the 2ww, my OTD is friday but not sure am even going to make it that far as had some spotting last night and my sore bbs have disappeared which for every cycle for as long as I can remember means that AF is only a day or two away. Ho-hum

I have had   and several baths, my clinic said it was fine, just not to have the bath too hot straight after EC as it can cause bleeding where the puncture wounds are trying to heal. Zita West says no baths and no love for 12 weeks post IVF - blimey that would drive us both crazy - I guess its all individual, i felt fine doing these things and bath time is my most favorite relaxing past time to sit and have a soak with blib and blob (my embies)

Good luck to all those 2week waiters out there
Anjiexx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning everyone! 

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely  

Anjie.............this could implantation bleed so dont worry. Sending you lots of   and  . 


Siobhanhickey................how you doing today? Are you feeling abit better? I'm not at work either a I just couldnt concentrate and want to give my embies the best possible chance this time but I am planning in lots of coffee etc with family and friends so that there is an aim for each day else I'll go  . I'm a half empty girl but am trying to desparately be a half full one at mo  .

The2mummies.............how you doing today? Hope you're chilling out  

I've been trying to chill as much as possible. The garden centre awaits me this afternoon  . Woke with mild af-type aching but not panicking yet as so close to et. 

Sending lots of   and   to the otd girls,  and those who are patiently (or not so patiently) getting through the  2ww

Bibi xx


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Rachel -   on your   - excellent news, how are things Tors?

I also got a   - tested both on Saturday (could not stand the suspense) and this morning (before i called the clinic) - still think it is sinking in - and now onto the next worry the '3 week wait' to the scan!!

Also thought I would say that I have had very few symptoms, sore (.)(.) that fluctuate from tender to hardly at all and sometimes i get the odd tweak but that has really been about it.  So all those of you still waiting, if my experience is anythin to go by you do not have to be full up symptoms to get a BFP.  

Good luck to all of those testing tomorrow.

Bemba


----------



## kkpants (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to Bemba for her   you must be so excited and thanks for helping us all out with  your symptoms.

I am not working either, was told to take it easy so have been home relaxing. DH has been great with cooking etc, he is really looking after me and trying to help me stay positive.  Been hard these past few days as all the ladies that I met through the clinic has had negative results.  All my love goes out to them, I just hope that I get a big fat positive, someone has to.

Feeling a bit crampy today and not sure if it is good cramps or a sign that AF is on its way.  Getting such contridicting signs as my (.)(.) are a bit sensitive, not painful but I know they are there, plus I have been getting dizzy yet the cramps and shooting pains are very much like AF pains.  Oh I just don't know, roll on tomorrow.

Good luck to all those testing today

KK


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi its a bfn for me this time


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies
            As I thought it is a   thanks for all the kind words just cannot believe we can't have our own baby embryo donation is our only option 


  Tracy x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Laadeeeeeez!
  
YES YES YES!!!
So all the acupuncture, the healing, the She-oak, and praying to my angels WORKED!
Wow.  1st time lucky.
Got to be careful.

Lady Tracy, so sorry to hear about your bfn.  SORRY from the bottom of my heart.

Torsydors xxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tracy and Kerry -    to you both - this process can be sooooooo cruel - really sorry that it hasn't worked out this time.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for future treatment plans and hope that everything works out for you both...... 

Bemba -   to you!!! Really pleased for you and lots of luck with the pregnancy! As i say many times, always great to see that our journey's with this treatment can lead to a brilliant outcome and it gives us all hope....

As ever, Good luck to all others testing - God knows how I'm going to stay away from that hpt until Thursday!

Lots of love

Helen XXX


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

As I've just finished posting, just seen Torseydors BFP!!!  Again - Brilliant news - Well done girl!!!

Lots of luck with the pregnancy!

Helen XXX


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tracy & KerryO so sorry for your BFN.  Please don't give up..... Lots of hugs and kisses to you.....

Congratulations to Bemba & Rachel!!!!

Gina & Tors - good luck with testing 2day. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I hope it's BFP!!!

Kat 29 - Good luck with EC tomorrow.  We all have different symptoms with EC.  Mine was fine but I did feel bit sore for few days and felt like peeing all the time..... 

I am testing on Wednesday 17th but I am so tempted to do it tomorrow... I promised to myself that I wouldn't but I guess I am not that strong after all. Woke up is such sweat last night, feel a bit PMS &  I feel AF is coming (as soon as I felt like eating more chocolate). ARGHHHH Now I just can't stop thinking about testing!!!   

I think I made a big mistake..... I have been hoovering, cleaning the house, ironing I even did the shopping on Saturday and felt absolutely exhausted.  I wish I just kept still but I have been so bored & I had to do something. DH wasn't very happy with me so Sunday and today is a lazy day for me..... Ladies can you just ignore the house and piles of ironing, have you been doing housework or not?  How bad can the housework be for 2WW?

JP x x


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

TorsyDors said:


> Hey Laadeeeeeez!
> 
> YES YES YES!!!
> So all the acupuncture, the healing, the She-oak, and praying to my angels WORKED!
> ...


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

With such a lot of 2wwers testing today I guess it was always going to be a day of mixed news. 

Tracy, Kerry - I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out this time.  My heart really goes out to you.

TorsyDors, Bemba and Rachel - so thrilled for you that it has worked! I tried accupuncture as well so am hoping it works too.

I have a question for you - I live in Hong Kong and I think things are done a bit differently here.  Has anyone else had HCG shots after their ET?  I have had 3 (one on the day, one last Wednesday and last one today) and I am due to test on Saturday.  Since the shots can induce OHSS the doc made me take a preggie test (much to my horror) this morning.  This seems a bit barbaric making me do it so early and I was totally unprepared for it.  Well it was negative but there was a feint line after about 5 minutes.  So now I am really confused. I am hoping this is a good sign.  But I don't hear of anyone else having these shots in the UK.  Perhaps this is an old practice?  Does anyone know?  

I was given a very very long list of things not to do (I think this is the clinic's way of safeguarding themselves if things don't work out) but the hardest part has been not being able to lift up and carry my 2 year old son. I'm sure he thinks I don't love him at the moment and it's so hard.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all due to test soon.
Tacha


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Bemba & Torsydors      well done girls

Kerry & Tracy so sorry to hear your news   

Gina any news yet  

Mel x x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry Kerry and Tracy - take good care of yourselves -    

Congratulations to Bemba and Torsy


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tacha said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> With such a lot of 2wwers testing today I guess it was always going to be a day of mixed news.
> 
> ...


*Hi Tacha

It does seem rather strange to have three HCG shots after ET. I certainly haven't heard of it before. My understanding is that HCG shot helps eggs mature so that they are ready for collection (usually 36 hours later). Things are done differently in HK I believe. 
I know it is easier said than done but you will have to wait a little bit longer to make sure that test is 100% correct. Anything is still possible. Saturday 20th may seem like next year I know...... My thoughts are with you.. Good luck honey. 
JP x *


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all

 First and foremost my heart truly goes out to tracy and kerry.    

My docs said from the beginning...relax, relax and stay positive...one even went as far as to say there was evidence to suggest that a relaxed and stress free frame of mind helps improve fertility rates...  so keep positive and never give up..there is always another path. 

As for me...I'm very fortunate to be able to say i got a   today.  Still keeping my head on though cos you just never know...Don't count your embryos until they're born!
I hope i get some sleep tonight haha!

Congrats to TorsyDors, Bemba and Rachel!!!    

gina x

PS i got a HCG result of over 400...but don't have the foggiest what that means...any help?


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

2 days to go to blood test - the waiting is doing my head in


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Kerry & Tracy - really sorry to hear of your negative results.  

GinaD - HCG of over 400 is a very high positive. Did you have 2 embryos put back in?  , if you google HCG you will find charts of what range HCG should be at various dates after ET.

Bemba & Torsy - huge congratulations on your positive results.

We have our follow up next Wed and want to cycle again as soon as we can but this will probably mean moving hospitals as where we are at the moment are booked up until Jan 2010 and with my low Ovarian reserve, high FSH and age I don't want to wait 6 months between cycles. Also went to get my pot off this morning and now just have another one instead   another 4 weeks before they want to see me again. My bone is healing but not very quickly.


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

ZahidaE ...hang in there. it's a long hard wait.  i know it's easier said than done...try to take your mind off the wait.  I'm sending you lots of    

DRIVER225 ...have you broken a bone?  poor you.  Hope all goes well for you next wed.  x


Gina
x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just seen the most recent   (lost track how many times I've logged in today to keep track on everyone testing... thinking of you all)........Gina - Wow - Great stuff  . Congrats - You must be over the moon.
Lots of love
Helen xx


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gina D - congratulations!!!!! That is wonderful news!!!!! 

Zahida - tell me about it?!  The wait is unbearable!!!! I am trying hard to do other things to get my mind off the pregnancy test.... I will be good and wait until Wednesday!!!!! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

To those thinking about testing early, please try and hang on - I tested early and wished I hadn't.

To all the girls with   I'm sooo sorry that our collective prayers weren't answered this time - sending you all my heartfelt sympathy  

To all the girls with   I couldn't be happier for you - congratulations to each and everyone of you.

All my very best wishes to you all and sending lots and lots of


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Tacha...............I've had to give myself the pregnyl which I believe is HCG. I had to give the big trigger dose before ec then 4 days later a smaller dose and I have to do another dose tomorrow. I am doing this instead of the cyclogest pessaries this time. Apparently its the same as the pessaries just in a bigger dose rather than over 2 weeks. I've got to say it is much nicer  . In my clinic they do this if your oestrogen level is below 10,000 before ec.

Bibi xx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

This waiting is driving me nuts. Must try and stay relaxed and positive.

Gina, Bemba, Rachel, Torseydors -   

Kerry and Tracy I'm so sorry about your . Sending you both lot's pf  .

Well only 6 days to go.   
Good luck to everyone else on the tww.

Love Claire. x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

an update from me....

Not the best weekend I've ever had  I started brown spotting yesterday at 6w2d  
Needless to say spent the day in   with endless worrying
Went in to clinic 1st thing this morn for emerg scan & there is now good news and bad news 
I was pregnant with Twins but it looks like one isnt going to be viable and has poss stopped growing. One egg sac etc was a good bit smaller than the other one  Its looking highly unlikely that this one is going to make it  The other one is much better size & more developed, poss even a hint of a heartbeat with this one  
I've still to go back to clinic next week on 23rd as orig planned when hopefully things will be a bit clearer.

I'm full of mixed emotions , still spotting & absolutely terrified

All I can do is hope & pray

sorry for a 'me' post

Mrs R xx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well done for all the BFP's and sorry about the BFN's better luck next time.  I took the day off today and have done nowt after my embryo transfer last Thursday.  Its good to know that the little embies haven't fallen out whilst having a bath last week!  Today I have stomach but its more an ache like when you need a poo (tmi) but I can't seem to go, don't know if its related!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all 

i test on the 25th June EC was last monday and ET last wednesday. its good to see other people are having similar symptoms sore boobs and AF cramps i have been so worried and bloated. congrats to all with a  

     tpo those with a


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Mrs R,

Really sorry to hear your news, your emotions must be all over the place.  Sending big   to you.  Senindg you lots of   for the comming week.

Bemba


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh Mrs R......   
I am so sorry to hear that but hang in there. I know it is another week of waiting and we all know how frustrating the waiting can be.....  As you say, it will all be clearer on 23rd so in the meantine please RELAX and take it easy  as much as you can.   is just putting more stress on you and what is going on inside you. Please don't do that to yourself. I know it is always easier to give advice to others and it is easier said than done but try not too worry too much.  You still have very good chances my dear. Good luck and I hope that this week is good to you. 
Lots of     

I will be thinking of you.  

My best,

JP x x x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

What an awful scare Mrs R - it is just one wait after another, isn't it.  
   for you and yours x x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mrs R  

Congrats to Tors,Gina and Bemba  
 to Kerry and Tracy

Good luck to everyone testing this week

I am going to my clinic for a blood test tomorrow as i did another preg test today and the line is still so feint, thought it would be a little darker so i am starting to worry again now

Rach x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*KerryO* ~ i'm really so sorry hun...many hugs 

*Tracy* ~ really sad for you too......take good care and many healing hugs 

*Mrs R*  thinking of you hun xx

Thanks *Claire* ~ i've added you test date to the list 

*Tacha* ~ it's not as common hun but I have heard of that before 

Hi *The2mummies, Kat, Becks, Anjie and Jules* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you     

*Gina* ~ sorry for not getting back to you sooner, yes that would be the trigger shot. Wow just saw your other post....congratulations. Fab levels too 

*Bemba* ~ congratulations...fab news 

*Torsy Dors* ~ many congratulations to you too...really pleased for you 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow   

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello all,

My brain is no longer working today.  Thought I would drop a quick line to say I will write something proper tomorrow.  Still sinking in.

love and babydust to all,

Tors xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Tors- fantastic news, I checked in to see how your test had gone-    Am so happy for you. Also am intrigued what did your healer say before the weekend??

Everyone else with a BFP Yippee!! 

Mrs R am sending love and strong thoughts to you.. hand on in there little one. 

To everyone with a BFN     

love 

K x


----------



## ange21 (Aug 20, 2006)

Tors - well done, am so pleased for  you, brilliant news.

Congrats to everyone else for BFP's and so sorry to those for BFN's.

Mrs R, keep resting and hope spotting soon eases up, and all is fine on 23rd.

Angex


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Bibi and Jasmine - thanks for your replies.  I think it was Pregnyl that I've been getting.  I am at work now so don't have my blood test to hand but it could well be that my oestrgen levels were down.  The embryologist kept hinting at that.  I will just have to be patient and wait for Saturday. 

GinaD - congratulations! I had a feeling that you would be lucky too.

Mrs R - so sorry to hear your news but keep positive - you've got one good strong embryo in there (6 weeks is quite early to find a heartbeat).  Try not to worry if you do get more bleeding.  That might have been totally unrelated. On my first pregnancy I woke one morning to find I'd been bleeding and just felt terrible but after rushing to hospital and having a scan I was told all was fine.  Sometimes it just happens that the baby comes away from the uterus a little bit and then sticks back on.  I did research at the time and bleeding is way more common than you'd think.  The rest of my pregnancy was fine.  So hang in there and believe it's your turn      

Tacha x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Sending out lots of   to KKpants today.


@LizzyB - I am ICSI not IVF -   Thanks


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Tracy & Kerry how are you today?  From me:      I hope you're feeling OK, not too upset, but full of hope that next time it will work.   If at first you don't succeed, try try try again.   I had so resigned myself to it not working that I was planning it.  I'll keep that plan in my back pocket for now.   

To all the ladies with BFNs, along with acupuncture, can I please recommend the Australian Bush Flower Essence "She-oak", I've been taking it for about 6/7 weeks now, here's a synopsis of what it does:  

An Essence which is very beneficial in overcoming imbalances and bringing about a sense of well being in females. It will benefit women who feel distressed about infertility. It removes those personal blocks that prevent conception. It can also be used in conjunction with Flannel Flower, which will help remove karmic patterns hindering conception. The fruit of this tree is very similar in size to a woman's ovary. This Essence was made from the female tree of the species.   -  I was taking 7 drops every morning and again at night, as prescribed by my healer who's a qualified practiitioner in these bush essences.   Google it GIRLS.

Hope the rest of you 2WW ladies are all feeling dandy today.   The sun has got his hat on, after that mad round of weather yesterday.

KKpants GOOD LUCK for today!!!  Fingers crossed for you babe. Oooh! the excitement.

Also hey Jasmine1972, there's only 1 more sleep.   Make sure you're real busy today!!  Don't you DARE to test early.   Naughty naughty.  You've waited this long.  and please ignore the housework, Mercy me!

Zahida, patience girrrl.   Yes, you're going mad... we all are.  Stop your tiggerlike bouncing around and calm down.

Ok, so Bemba, at last you contacted us, I was on the edge of my seat there wondering how you were getting along.   Woo hoo!   Well done.   We love a BFP.

GinaD yay!  Another one, incredible.  Incidentally, do you own a Basset Hound?   I do!  He's called Walnut, and he's been such a little (I was going to say tower of strength) bungalow of furry support for me throughout this!  They said I had a strong result too, going to try to find out what the HCG was today.

Rach!   Already probably said congrats to you, but I'll say it again!   Rach, really good luck with the blood test today, you must let us know as soon as you have news.  Don't worry, remember, stress and worry only makes things worse.  Is this your first blood test?

So, LivityK, nice to see you, lady... thanks very much for your kind words.   You asked what said healer had said last week.   Well, here goes.   She basically told me at the time that I was pregnant, and that she'd seen two souls move into me, one light came slightly after the other one, and apparently called out "J'arrive!" - which, of course you speak French? but to anyone who doesn't means, "I'm coming/I'm here" - which she thought was quite amusing.  I just hope that these two little souls are here to stay.  She also told me that I had to love them to help them grow.  I think we all love them, but because I was full of doubt whether or not it had worked she said I was holding the love back - keeping mental control over my emotions, and I had to love them from my heart.   So, I'm trying to do this now.   Feeling it.

THANK YOU very much to all the ladies who sent congratulations, I sure did feel special yesterday. However, my reaction was much more controlled than my DHs.  He spilled the beans to more people than I would have, and was extremely excited.   But he hasn't read some of the posts I've read here, about all your worries, concerns, bleeding, losing babies, it's all such a huge worry, so I'll not be truly over the moon mad with excitement until I'm 11/12 weeks I don't think.  Just going to be really careful, and try to do the right things.   

My excellent clinic Viveka have told me that i have to go in for a scan around 30th June/2nd July (4 weeks from embryo transfer) which is exciting.  Not sure what we'll see, but I'll keep you all posted.  What's more, I had a boon yesterday in that, I was supposed to have ICSI, but my eggs and DHs sperm fertilised naturally overnight, and so I got a refund from lovely Herts & Essex for the ICSI procedure!   Yay, that will pay for some of the upcoming scans.   Unbelievable!!!!

Driver, I can't believe that you have to wait for so long!  Move hospitals/clinic definitely.  Are you going privately?   Good luck with "dem bones dem bones" and next Wednesday.  The more you do this, the more the clinics learn and are able to help you better, right?

Wow Mrs R!   What a rollercoaster.   When did you have your first scan at?  Can't they do an operation these days to even out the nutrients between the two?  How many embies did you have put in, in the first place?

Becks46 I felts constipated too at first.   To all, note about baths:  my acu lady said as long as the temperature is such that you can get in straight away then it's ok.  I always soaked for hours, and sweated buckets, but that pleasure is out the window for now.

Enough from me, sorry to be a bore.

lots of love to everyone,

Torsydors xx

p.s.  Apologies to Lizzie for my being such a verbose boring old 2ww'er.


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Morning all,
I have started to have a runny brown discharge (tmi I know,,sorry) and period pain so I am guessing that its a BFN here. I am still   that its only implantation bleeding or something but I feel empty inside. Still I guess untill the test on saturday is done there is still a chance and thats what I am hanning on to. Congratulations to all of you who got BFP's. I am off out today with hubby to try and take my mind of this and relax a little. 
Good luck to everyone.
Siobhan


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi all

I had e/c last Monday 8th June and had 2 grade 1 blasts put back on board on Saturday. My odd is next Thursday 25th. This is our 4th cycle but this one has been so different, physically and mentally. I've done a flare cycle and found it so much easier. I'm also on Dexamethazone this time so fingers crossed this is finally our time. 100ui of Gestone is what I am using for my support  

I've been feeling fine, very bloated but i've also been very constipated   Senekot has now sorted that out thankfully.

Since yesterday I have had a niggle in my left hand side, what I would imagine to be the ovary/uterus area, I keep trying to imagine that its them burying in...well hoping it is   I just can't get it out of my head now as the niggle is constant  

I am back at work tomorrow having been off of work since e/c

Good luck to everyone, fingers crossed we all get our bfp's


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

siobhanhickey said:


> Morning all,
> I have started to have a runny brown discharge (tmi I know,,sorry) and period pain so I am guessing that its a BFN here. I am still  that its only implantation bleeding or something but I feel empty inside. Still I guess untill the test on saturday is done there is still a chance and thats what I am hanning on to. Congratulations to all of you who got BFP's. I am off out today with hubby to try and take my mind of this and relax a little.
> Good luck to everyone.
> Siobhan


Siobhan,
do not give up hope, this is perfect timing for implantation and brown blood is good. my friend had exactly the same and she is now 11 weeks pregnant xxx


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Siobhan

Tricksy's right please don't give up hope.  

I like you am having cramps today (well in fact I've had cramps though out the 2ww!) and am also spotting a brown/pinkish discharge.  I'm slightly concerned as I am now 12 dpec (9 dpt) and was thinking this is a little late for implantation bleeding but surfing the internet it seems that it could be possible that it is an implantation bleed and not the start of AF.  

My OTD is Thursday and I'm just trying to remain as positive as possible. Sending VERY sticky vibes to you..........

To everyone else testing/waiting, lots of luck too and   vibes also

I don't think I have any finger nails left!!!

Helen xx


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Tors - wisewords regarding loving your embies, think that really helps with the pma.  

Becks - I have the same feeling in my belly, a bit tender and like i need to do a number 2 - and so far so good for me.  My clinic said thats is because everything is moving about and responding to the oversized ovaries and hormones, so do not see it as negative!!  does result in a lot of trips to the ladies room though!!

Gina - Congrats.  One question why does your clinic test levels, I would like to have them tested but my clinic does not seem to do it.  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.

Bemba


----------



## kkpants (Jun 10, 2009)

Well unfortunately it is a   for me today.

Did a hpt before I left for the clinic just to prepare myself and there wasn't even a wiff of a positive line, did hold out some hope but the clinic called at 11am to say that it was a negative.

Not really sure where we got from here, what else can they do?  I had humeria, IVIG and 2 embies put back both at the highest quality (5aa & 4aa)

I guess we will have to re-group tomorrow and see where we go from here.

KK


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

so sorry to read your news stay postive


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Its Julie here - Big congrats to those with   - well done there is hope for us all .

 for those who were less lucky this time round - finger crossed for next.

I am officially bonkers now and truly fed up with the    just been out shopping with my mum for more fruit to make more smoothies (My constipation was cured by eating muesli for breakfast if that helps). 

I return to work tomorrow which feels a bit odd to be honest but I hope it will take my mind off things- I can't remember spending 2 weeks relaxing completely even when you go on holiday there is all the packing, the flights etc etc and my DH is certain I look so well for it.

A few negative thoughts have been coming through this week as it has been very quiet down there no twinges or anything, and definitely no spotting I have been nicker watching.  Unfortunately this negativity has led me to start researching donor eggs - I even had the cyprus clinic sent me a list of their July donors (i think this was possibly crossing the line). My embyo's were 2 grade 3's and I wonder if that is non reversable or if there is anything I can do to improve the quality as I seem to have plenty of eggs which fertilise?

Well good luck for OTD today, tomorrow and Thursday - I find out Friday and will keep you all posted     I have to take in a urine sample rather than having a blood test - is anyone else the same? 

 Thanks


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

sorry took so long to let you know but i got a  really  

I am due to have FET next month 

I have spoke to clinic and thay advised i should try to go to blastosist, 
i have got 8 embryos frozen still, they said they need 5 but as they are frozen in two's they will have to take 6 out to try and take to blast. 
has enyone tried this ?  

tracey x x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

kk and tracey8 -So sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you on this treatment    Wishing you all the success in the world for next time

Julie - don't worry about not having had any spotting - there's a much larger percentage of people who don't experience it when you look in up on the net.  I'm still   that mine isn't the start of AF..... time will tell I guess.  Stay strong and stickiest of vibes to you!

Mrs R - really hope things settle for you -   - you've been put through it somewhat - you have my deepest positive thoughts

Love to everyone
Helen xx


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

KKpants and tracey8 so sorry you guys   it is a cruel game this, best of luck with your next moves.

Bemba


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

kk,
I am so sorry  to hear that it was a negative for you. Keep your chin up lovey and just keep trying because somewhere out there, a little angel is waiting for you and your dh/dp. Don't give up hope. Take care hun and be kind to yourself over the next few days. 


Tricksy and hlg thank you for the positive thoughts. I am not giving up hope just yet........Good luck to you both.

Julie according to the research I have done on it apparently only 1-2% of women get transplantation bleeding. This is based on women who concieve naturally. For those of us on IVF I am not sure if the figures are the same.  Don't worry, stay calm and as relaxed as possible.

Sending lots of         to everyone
Siobhan


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeh Siobhan I heard that too - alot of talk about something so bloody rare, eh?

My heart goes out to KK and Tracey8 - take care of yourselves and lots of   

With 11 day to go until OTD I am feeling much calmer - accupuncturist told me today that my embryos are still alive and everything is going well so far - who knows - but it has cheered me up anyway.

I am sure the last few days leading up to OTD will be awful but quite glad I will be back in work next week as I have the kind of job where you can't daydream too much.


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

KK and Tracey8 so so for you both.  But like everyone has said...don't give up...you're time will come!  Look onwards and upwards and after a bit of time to get your body back to normal...start thinking about how you can get you goal.  I know it's easier said than done and none of us know how your really feeling...but big hugs and lots of     


Mrs R...stay positive for your little one in there...send it love and be happy - cos i'm sure they feel it.  Again...we don't know how bad your feeling...but try hard to stay positive.    

Julie..i never had any spotting  or blood...just a bit of brown blobs that came out with my crinone gel (TMI sorry) but nurse said this is normal.  but during my 2ww i was so worried about no spotting but i got lots of replies from ladies who don't spot but got a BFP...and now i'm one too!

Bemba .. re testing the levels of  HCG...i don't know why they do it... i didn't even know that i was supposed to expect it!  I asked and they said that's how you tell if a woman is pregnant...anything over 25 is a positve and then it doubles every day id all is well.  i think it give an indication of mulitples too... I'm having a second blood test tomorrow...they said this is to check that my levels are rising and will also give an indication of twins or not...cos apparantly 400 is high.  so stay tuned ladies....

Torsydors - how are you doing?  I don't have a basset hound...but i wanted one!!! DH wanted a dog that was a bit more lively...so we went to the other extreem and got an english springer spaniel called Nino and then we discovered how much we loved him and got him a brother - a cocker spaniel called Enzo.  I agree about them being helpful...all the years of TTc and all that love building up for a child that was not there.  We nurtured the dogs instead...it helps more than i can say...weird...and i'm not even a 'doggy' person!


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

had another blood test today & things aren't looking too good   it was only 258 today & when I got my BFP it was 63 which was 7 days ago. The minimum it should have been today is 323. I've to go back on Monday as I've been told that the levels should double every 48/72hrs & it could just be our little embie is a low grower but if the levels are still low on Monday then it looks like game over  

Mrs R so sorry to hear about one of your little ones & I'm keeping everything crossed for you on the 23rd    

Tracy & KK so sorry to hear your news   

GL to everyone testing over the next few days  

Mel x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
can i join you have had my fet et this afternoon and now have on board 2 day 3 five cell embies so hopefully they will be snuggling up for there home for next 9 months. am dreading it but also excited to have them back on board but really scared about history repeating as had positive on 1st attempt but mc at 7 weeks, 2nd attempt was abandoned for sever ohss so here we are third time lucky

hope you all doing ok take care
kirst x


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just need some advice from you before tomorrow morning.....
I am testing tomorrow...nearly did it today but decided to go out with DH for lovely long walk and lunch. It was all going well until I incidentally slipped and fell over (it wasn't too bad I have to say and only my pride got hurt) However  I felt sharp cramps in my stomach immediately but didn't want to think too much about it.. An hour later in the ladies I noticed brown spotting and bit of blood.  I was devastated and when we got home I just wanted to rest.  I just noticed some more spotting but this time it looks more like blood and I am dreading that AF is arriving.  Could this have been an implantation bleed..... or does this only happens 5-6 days after the ET?  I never had any spotting in the last 13 days.....
I hope I will be able to get some sleep tonight but in the meantime do you think that my little fall could have triggerred the spotting/blood....  or dreaded BFN??  I am sick with worry...... 

KK & Tracey8 - I am so sorry to hear you had BFN.....  My heart goes to you x x x 

JP x x x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mel iam sending you lots of  
I also had my beta levels checked today after getting a feint line on my preg tests and mine is only 60 so not looking good for me either.  I am gutted . I m now 20dpo

Rach x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Rach it's rubbish isn't it. Are they retesting to see if they are increasing?


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mel yes its awful this is worse than the 2ww.  Going back on thurs, when are you back?

Rach x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not back until Monday I think they wanted to leave it for another 6days incase my levels are only doubling every 72hrs instead of 48hrs  

I opted for the blood tests this time as last time I got a BFP it went wrong sometime between the test result & 7wk scan. Was just hoping with the additional drugs I've been taking this time it would make a difference.

Keeping everything crossed for us both   

JP - hope all is well tomorrow when you test. Rest up tonight   it could be implantation or your little embie snuggling in a bit further  

Mel x x


----------



## Sista J (May 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I would like to join you - we had our 3 day, 6 cell embie transferred yesterday.  This is our second cycle of ICSI and whilst we were devasted when our first cycle failed I'm trying to stay positive for this time.  Thought the support on the ladies in this group would help to keep me thinking  .  I have taken today and tomorrow off work just to take it easy and try not to get stressed about anything and will be back in the office on Thursday.  

The clinic have given me a test date of 8 July which is over 20 days from ET which I think is wrong!  I can't wait that long so will ring them tomorrow to double check the date - it has to be wrong.

Anyway - that's it for my first post - been looking at the site for a little while now and been inspired by a lot of what I have read.  I was a little nervous about taking the plunge but am glad to have finally done it!

Good luck to all those ladies who have tests coming up in the next few days.

Sista J x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach/Melo,

yes this is worse than the 2ww.  Not knowing how it's going.  And this is going on for longer.

Torsy


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Jasmin,

Am thinknig of you- am pretty sure minor fall could not have affected outcome, prob just bad timing, good luck with testing tomorrow, hope you get some sleep tonight. Try not to worry too much, 

K x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

KK & Tracy8, I'm very sorry to hear that things didn't go the right way this time.  What a complete bummer.

I hope that you feel OK, and that you're just going to get back on the horse.

Jasmine, you poor thing!  My fingers are crossed, hope that everything is good for you tomorrow.

Tors x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
Not posted on here for a while but have been keeping up to date with everyone.

Lots of BFPs which is very encouraging 
Still too many BFNs so unfair 

Looks like I'll be back as a 2ww'er soon back to clinic tomorrow to start on metaform, tx will prob start following week at some point.  This will be our final full try so keeping fingers extra crossed 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to let you know that sadly we got a   yesterday. We are very disappointed and sad and not sure what to do next. We are meeting with the consultant on thursday, so hopefully that will help.

KK, Kerry and Tracey, sorry that you are all also having to go through all of this also. 

Bemba, Tors, and Gina congratulations. It is always encouraging to hear of successes -helps us keep going also. Hoping that  you and the others who recently heard good news have healthy and smooth pregnancies.

Also thinking of all of you in the 2ww - hoping for lots more good news.

Thanks again for the support here.

Jo Ann


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Oh gosh there doesn't seem to be too much good news this last day - Jo Ann, KK, Tracey, I am so sorry and am sending you lots of   and   to help you through this difficult time.

I am also feeling really awful at the moment.  I'm due to test Saturday, same as Siobhan, and this morning noticed a slight pink tinge to the discharge with the Crinone gel (so sorry tmi I know but I am going spare).  I had the ET at 2 days on 6 June so I do think it's a bit late for implantation bleeding plus I have heard from friends this tends to be dark brown on colour.  I know the mind is a really powerful thing so am depserately trying to keep positive as if I let myself think bad I will surely start to get brain induced twinges.  It's also really hard as the HCG shots I'm having give me ful on symptoms of PG that you wouldn't normally get so early, like nausea and very sore (.)(.) but a couple of days after the shots the symptoms wear off leaving me feeling empty and scared.  3 days is till a long while to go still. Am hanging in there.

Siobhan, Jasmin, I'm sending you lots of    .  

Good luck to all those testing the next few days.
Tacha


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Mel and Rachel - I agree the 3 ww wait is as bad as the 2ww.  Hope it turns out ok for the both of you, sending you lots of   and   that all is well and they are just a couple of chilled out embies slowly growing at own speed.  My clinic will not let me have blood tests as they say that the levels can go up and down and causes confusion, so take heart if you can that things will be fine.

welcome ot the newbies and good luch anyone testing over next few days.

Bemba


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Congratulations to those ladies with a .
To those ladies with   

Well the waiting continues. Still getting AF pains at times, but no bleeding so far. I just want to get to Sunday and find out, but I know I have to wait. Trying to stay positive and relaxed.

Sending lots of   to all the tww's.
Love Claire.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
sorry about bfn jo ann its so hard and unfair, please make sure you take some time with your parntner. be thinking of you  

looks like there is loads of us on here good luck to those who are testing soon  

well im still mega teary had my et yest but just trying to veg out for few days, took week holiday so was not stressed in work. just keep thinking about what will happen. 

kirst x


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Joanne, KK, Tracey and all the other ladies with   I am so sorry.... I know how much it hurts.
Sadly we got   this morning and AF has arrived.  Feel so sad and empty but life goes on.... We did everything we could and it just wasn't meant to happen for us this time.... However we are not giving up.... follow up with the clinic on 29th.
My fall yesterday didn't mess things up, the clinic said....  

To all of you with   congratulations once again and good luck with the pregnancy. Enjoy every day and look after your embryos.

To all you lovely ladies who are waiting..... GOOD LUCK and I am keeping my fingers crossed you have lots of positive news for me! One thing:  PLEASE DON'T TEST TOO EARLY and relax as much as you can. Stress is your worst enemy!

Love to you all.

JP x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

jp - im really sorry for your bfn, sending you lots of hugs. glad you seem positive about carrying on, take some time though with partner to relax from this cycle. good luck with future tx
kirst x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Jasmine 1972 -   So sorry to you both. hanks for your kind words and good advice - I am going to hold out until my     OTD    

Hi birdey - welcome to the 2ww.   

Good luck for the weekend Tacha and CDP.


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello ladies

congratulations to all of you with BFP this week and I am so sad fo those who havnt made it this time. 

I am now on my 2 week wait  after #2 IVF/ICSI at the agora. I was on the flare protocol( LP january 09 abandoned -poor response), this time had 5 fertilised, 2 8 cell 2 7 cell and 1 4 cell. On Monday I had one 8 cell put back- huge decision btwn 1 or 2 and have frozen the rest- wish i'd had 2 put back given my age- now 41- but was rushed making the decision just b4 ET and i panicked about twins- forgetting what an old bird i am and that risks were low. anyway  enjoying a week off work but can't just sit still ( apart from watching life on mars DVDs bought 4 me to stay on the sofa.)

sista j- i see you had one emby put back too- fingers crossed for us both!

My ds is so deperate for a sibling, meanwhile my DH keeps having a go at me for not putting 2 back--but where was the encouragement b4 hand- he kept doing AF dances before.

well trying to be positive

pinkpear


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Jasmine!  Noooo..... what a shame.... I'm so sorry.  Good to see that you're positive and just getting on with it though.  Well done!

I guess, as I'm no longer a 2ww lady, I'd better shove off this message board?!  Any suggestions where to go next Lizzie?

I'll check in though, and thanks for all your help and support ladies.

Wishing you all lots of luck and babydust.

Torsydors xx


----------



## bobo2 (Mar 30, 2009)

to the ladies who have recently found a BFN    

Never give up!  You'll find happines ... just keep at it and stay   .

Im the same as Torsydors...and no longer a 2ww... 

Would love to know where I should post to from here...as you can imagine the 2ww is now just extended.  The worrying never stops!

Good luck for those ladies who are testing soon.  I'll probably still pop in once in a while if thats ok!!

Take care

Gina
x

Torsydors...i don't know how to create a link to my pics...sorry!


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gina & Torsydoors - thank you for your messages....  Going through the whole experience is not easy but ladies like you make it more maneagable.  You are my touch with reality.... There is hope for all of us BFN's  when I see your results.... Anyhow, what are you still doing here?!  Move onto new forum and look after your babies.  Don't worry and don't stress too much about anything.  

Birdey - welcome to this forum. Hope 2 weeks go quickly for you and you have BFP!!!!  Hang in there girl have positive thoughts    .

Pinkpear - I will keep my fingers crossed for you and I will   for positive outcome. You must stay positive!!! Please stop thinking of what you should have done and your DH should know better!  Worrying about what's already been done will just make you more stressed and you can't do anything to change it. What's done it's done...One embryo is till very good so keep all your positive energy and thougts for the next 2 weeks.  Negative thoughts and energy.... ohhh NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Torsy & Gina - there is a waiting for first scan board, you could pop on there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196186.0


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jasimine and Jo Ann - Oh no - not you two as well  

Really sorry to hear about your results - gosh things really have gone pear shaped recently.  I think I'm going to be in the same position as you guys tomorrow.  Have been having very gunky discharge (tmi sorry) over past couple of days which appears to be getting redder in colour.  It's not looking good and I've spent most of the day today in tears expecting the inevitable. I'm determined to get my positive strength back though, brush myself down and focus.....  

Anyway - sending out lots of love and here's to your next/SUCCESSFUL treatment

Hi to everyone else waiting / testing and  hope that there are some   's to celebrate soon

Helen xx


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Jo Ann, KK Tracey and JP - I am so sorry to hear your news    - I am sending you lots of love and optimism for the future.

I have only 2 sleeps left until my OTD    

I went back to work today and I think it helped no one knows at work so they all thought I am returning from a great two weeks off in the wonderful british weather - I do feel quite relaxed.  Did have a couple of AF type twinges today but made a few quick positive affirmations............I feel positive about my ability to create........... feel positive about my ability to create...........Somehow it seems to make me feel better.

Good luck to all the OTD in the run up to the weekend and those testing at the weekend - not long now.

Julie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kk* ~ sorry you got a BFN hun.......many hugs 

*Tracey* ~ sorry to see your news too......love and luck for your next FET 

*Jo Ann* ~ I'm sorry you didn't get good news....i hope your appt tomorrow goes well 

*JP* ~ how did it go today? Ah hun, just seen your other post.....i'm really sorry 

*Mel* ~ absolutely everything crossed for your little fighter/s......lots of positive vibes for Monday  

*Rachel* ~ thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts too  

Sorry *2mummies* ~ all changed 

Hi *Tricksy, Kirst and Pinkpear* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck   

*Sista J* ~ welcome to you too......wow, the 8th would be a really long wait!! Did you phone the clinic today? Sent you some bubbles for luck.....glad you've started posting hun  

*Torsy* ~ be as verbose as you want to hun  Here's the link for the thread (and for you *Gina* too)
*Waiting for 1st Scan (2009) - Part 5*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196186.435

Sorry for not catching up with everyone, struggling to find time at the moment but thinkig of you all and sending loads of luck and 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks lizzy
I am in bits but nothing i can do, i know its all over the hardest thing was that i got the positive, i just whish it would have been neg on otd now
Rach x


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Can I join in the madness please? Currently on 2ww, OTD is Sun June 28 ,   to you all


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey girls i will be going for ET tomo afternoon so i thought i would join the board as last time it was a great support.  I just called the embrologists we got 5 fertilised out of the 10 eggs, i just wondering if that means we have 5? or if something can go wrong now and we can loose some of the 5 ? anyone know? btw we put 2 back in tomo. But can they fail at this point and not divide again? waht was all your experiences at this point? 
Big hug x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach,

Just popped in to check on you, sorry to see that it's not great news.  Are you going to just carry on, lady?  I bloomin' well hope so.  Come on girl!  Back on the horse, if at first you don't succeed!

thinking of you, 

Torsy xx


----------



## elfingirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd pop in went to clinic for blood test today but when got home started to bleed so I guess it's game over this time for us    Still need to call at 4pm to get official results and follow up appointment.

Good luck to those still on their 2WW  

Congrats to those with BFP's and   to those who haven't.

Take care

Elf


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Elfin, hoping and praying thats it's just an implantation bleed hun - thinking of you   

Sheila xx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Torsy
Just waiting for my call now, nurse was very good tho, after i started crying on her.  Still getting twinges, sore boobs and no bleeding so i have no idea whats going on.  Hope you are well hun
Rachx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey ladies

I just booked my HCG blood test for 24.06.09 at the Agora I am so scared!! Been having weirdy cramps and headaches for the past few days, I am trying to decide whether its the hormones, or pregnancy symtoms although having never been pregnant have no clue what it feels like!  Keep getting weird one sided pain in left side of my stomach and sometimes af style pains too.  I hate waiting its consuming my life and I am finding work hard to deal with.  Hope everyone is coping!

Becks


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

Becks46 - oh dear..... You must STAY POSITIVE. Don't analyse every singe pain, twinge or cramp.. Everyone is different and there is no magic formula... Your body is going through so much and your mind is playing tricks with you. Thinking about it creates stress and STRESS is no good..... 

Rachel32 - I am      for you &  I hope the phone call from the nurse is the one you want. Sending you lots of  

Elf - don't give up the hope.  You might be allright..... Good luck my dear and I hope 4pm official news are good ones.  Sending you too lots of          ^pray..... Please don't  .....
....

Grace222- 5 fertilised eggs is fantastic news!!!!  Please keep in mind that some ladies only get two or even none....and they have to abandon the process.  Now 5 fertilised eggs means 5 embryos and the embryologist will tell you how many are good quality.... I am sure that they will be all fine. Your hospital is there to answer any questions you might have so just phone them and ask. Good luck tomorrow with ET.  

Best wishes to you all


JP x x x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks jasmin1972 i know that 5 is brilliant last time we only got one i was just wondering if between now and tomo something can go wrong, my clinic are not always available to answer questions thats why i posted on here. I suppose time will tell if they survuve tonight.


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

okay Grace.... I asked exactly the same question my clinic and I will not lie to you they told me this:
Reality is that things can change with embryos over the next 24 hours but it is unlikely.... We had 2 and nothing changed with them. So there....
The wonderful news is that you have 5 embryos..... so relax for tomorrow... It will all be fine.....  

JP x x x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Grace - 5 is great, from my experience they can fertilise and then stop dividing, the clinic will advise you of this tomorrow. We had 3 collected, 3 fertilised and on the day of transfer 2 were 3 cell when they looked in the morning but by the time we had transfer they had divided again and were 4 cell, the other one had stopped and not progressed past 2 cell. Good luck for ET.


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well its def over now, hcg dropped far too much, i have done all my   but still feel gutted but i will go again very soon.
Rach x


----------



## Jasmin1972 (Jun 5, 2009)

oh rachel.....      
Be strong honey........
I'm thinking of you 
JP x x


----------



## TorsyDors (Jun 1, 2009)

Rach......




I am sorry hun, truly sorry.  You were there with us.  Well... do you know what...?



say bum to that try, and get on with the next go.

  Have one of these for me, mate.

At least with each try they learn more about you, and what's going on, right?

Thinking of you lady Rach,

lots of love

Tors xxxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please?  I had 2 2day 4 cell embies transferred yesterday so am on day one of the dreaded 2WW!

Hoping and praying that they stay with us this time.

Milo
x


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

rach i am so sorry to here your news


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hia rach sorry to hear your news i know how it feels big hug and welcome to milo, i start the tww tomo hopefully x Thanks driver and jasmin for your comments x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
rach im really sorry, hope you are doing ok and getting soem time out with your hubby  

grace - hope everythin going ok, good luck with tx

i have been having real sharp pain on left hand side of belly yest and today, but thats way to early for implantation isnt it, it is normal?

kirstx


----------



## elfingirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Rachel am very sorry am sending  

Just called clinic and unfortunately they confirmed BFN.  Am waiting a follow up appointment and will then try again, but maybe not for a little while.

Good luck to everyone else.

Elf


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry elf hope you doing ok  
kirst x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Elf sending you big   am gutted for you and your dh.


Soo sorry to read a spate of BFN's - this whole tx is a sheer unfair lottery - my heart goes out to every one of you ladies    and wishing you all   and   for next time.

Sheila x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all

i'm 7 days into 2ww and still feeling bloated and nauseous usually in the morning , but today i felt nauseous all day is this normal?


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Elf - sending you lots of   Why is life so cruel hey
Rach x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi jules
im only day 3 into it, im mega bloated but got bad tummy pains feels like its my left ovariy, is this your first tx?
kirst x


----------



## Moominmoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all. Long time no post as having of pc probs. So congrats to all those with good news and big hugs to those with bfn's.


It was a BFP for us on Mon! !!! Still can't believe it. We are so lucky! 

Been desperate to post to give my 2ww symptoms so as to give hope to some who may be thinking it's all over. So here goes - bloated tummy from ec day which has not gone down. No obvious pg signs what so ever. No sore boobs. Boobs no bigger. No going to the loo more often. No funny taste in mouth. No implantation bleed. In fact I felt af was on way and was convinced it hadn't worked. I had af type cramps loads through the 2nd wk. I suppose I just thought I would feel pregnant & well I don't. So please please for those still on the 2ww agonizing over lack of symptoms do not give up hope stay positive because you never know you might get the result you're hoping so much for.

All the luck in the world to you all x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi moominmoo
congrats on your bfp thats fantastic news well done
keep us posted
kirst x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations Moominmoo!! Thanks for that. I am 8 pec and have been panicking about not feeling pregnant! I've had some mild pre-af aching on and off since et although a bit more last night and today. I have been so worried that af is going to arrive already! We'll see  .

Bibi xx


----------



## Moominmoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks kirst & bibi. Lots of luck for your otd's. Stay positive! Easy for me to say cos I certainly didn't I can tell you. Bibi - all my af symptoms had me convinced it had failed so I can now say with hind sight try to relax and take each day as it comes cos you never can tell! X x


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Rach and Elf - really sorry to hear your news   

Congratulations Moominmoo - Wow - wonderful news.  It's so great to see some positive news. Definately gives us all hope....

Not good news for us today.  Although we got a faint positive,  I'm now bleeding more and have been advised to expect a definite BFN.    

Lots of love and best of luck to all those testing soon

Helen XX


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello ladies
Wondered if I could join in the madness??  I've just come back from Athens for my 3rd DIVF ET.
Had 7 fantastic embryos to choose from, we had 3 put back on day 4 (Fri 12th) and 4 on ice.  This will be my 5th IVF so really hoping this is the one.  Managed to pick up a sick bug on Tuesday, worst possible timing but doc doesn't seem too worried unless I get a temperature, just got to keep the faith. Doing a Pee stick on 24th bloods 26th to make sure.

Good luck to all of you - I agree with the symptoms list - some people just dont get ANY symptoms at all so if the cramps die down or boobs feel normal its ALL OK - the body is really busy at work but doesn't necessarily cause any pain.

Much love
Betty xx
Betty xxx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Helen - hang on on in there hun - a feint positive means you are pg and implantation bleeding can range from brown spotting to bright red blood.  good luck xx

Betty x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
helen- hang in ther hopefully things will be fine, keep rested honey
betty - good luck with your tx, hope eberything goes ok

hope everyone else is ok
kirst x


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

helen - keeping my fingers crossed for you
Rach x


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Girls,

So sad to read about the recent  BFN'S, i remember that gutted feeling from my last unsucessful attempt . This time Im all over the place, one day Im convinced it has worked and the next Im in floods of tears that it hasn't, this 2ww is just awful,   to you all


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Rach, Betty and Kirst for your lovely messages of support and encouragement.  I don't know where I'd be without this forum - it's the only place where I feel I can go to share experiences with people who truly understand.
I've been asked y the clinic to test with a HPT on Monday.  Basically, they feel that it seems I did have an early implantation but now things have simply gone wrong - I'd guess similar to what has happened to Rach - so unfair and so gutting.  However - you're right it's not over until it's over and I will hang on in there.

To you girls and everyone else on this forum, I do hope we all get BFP's before too long - some of you hopefully very soon

Sending lots and lots of  

Helen xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
thought id shift over here and join you lovely ladies.

Im 3 days post ET (day 5 blasts) so day 8 post EC.

had some AF twinges yest and a few today, sore boobs when i poke them or when i wake up but otherwise nothing at all!!! not too worried yet as still 1st week of  tww but then realised countdown is getting close and starting to panic!!!

i test on sat 27th june,.

let get some positive results here   

Jasmine xx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to all the new 2wwers  

Hi Jasmine - nice to see you here   It is going a bit quick, isn't it?  8 days to go - bleurggghh 
I have real bad indigestion pain - probably a mix of the baby aspirin and stress.

Helen - Glad you are being strong - stranger things have happened hon... 

Sorry Rach abd Elf     

Congrats to Moominmoo  

Keep strong Glitter Girl


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies, well tomorrow is my test day and I didn't sleep much last night.  Am hoping tonight isn't as bad.  I feel exhausted through worry and constantly snapping at my DH. Poor thing, he doesn't deserve it.  I had been feeling OK but as the day's got closer I keep just losing it. 

Rach, Elf - I am so sorry for you both. I am sending you lots of    and    

Helen - Keep positive.  I have a close friend who bled very close to test day. She spent 2 days in tears and then tested positive so you just never know.

Congratulations Moominmoo!  You've given us all some hope again. It's wonderful to hear when it works.

To all those testing in the next few days good luck.  I wish you all the best.

Tacha x


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Its my OTD today I am not hopeful as I have had AF pains for 2 days and yesterday the dreaded brown spotting arrived  .

It looks like it will be a   for me - I am gutted but with less than a 10% chance I guess I had tried to manage my expectations. 

Am still obsessed with the fact that whilst we had 12 eggs collected only 9 were mature enough and all those tried to fertilise - we had 5 embryo's but they were all grade 3. Will chat with the clinic today but not sure Coventry CRM have much expereince with donor eggs - I could do with some advice as I really do not want to wait for 6 to 12 months due to my age.  Maybe we should have one more try with own eggs oh it just so  confusing my DH is more than happy to do DE - I need some advice 

Love Julies


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope all is well in the land of testing and 2 week waiting.  I had a slight emotional breakdown last night, everything is getting on top of me and H shouted at me as its his 40th next Saturday and he was annoyed because he has arrange everything and he wanted me to get more involved and I just slightly lost it.  Next week is going to be a tough week, I have to test on 24 June have a seperate hospital appointment on 25th and then its 10 years since my dad died on the 26th  and I have H's brother's and family coming to stay in our 1 bedroom flat with us in it too for the weekend.  I feel bad because I can't get excited about H's birthday and his family are all a little difficult at the best of times, always arguing. Plus work is mad busy as half of work are off long term sick arghhh!!  How am I going to cope!  
Sorry for the rant

Becks


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

becks - sounds like you have got alot to contend with, its bad enough that you gotta go through with tx but to have all of that too its not fair. trouble is i know when i have been ranting i know m hubby just thinks its the hormones flying around. you really need to speak to him and explain how you feel so that he understands. please try not to worry easier said than done i know, and you know where we all are if you needs us  

jules - really sorry things have not worked out well for you, have you asked your clinic for their advice on what would be best route for you. they must be able to advise you on pros and cons. i think personally i would not wanna wait for extra time and if you are both happy with de then go for it. i think you need to get clinic advice because everybodies situation is diff so they will know all of the ins and outs. sorry for not really being much help, wish you luck in whatever you choose.

tacha - good luck for tom testing, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you

jasmin - welcome to thread hope you feeling ok

helen - hope you are feeling ok and getting some time with your partner

sorry if i missed anyone there are so many of us  

i feel really down still and its driving me mad, only 10 more days of agony - just cnt seem to get it out of my head that this might not work, we want it so much, sorry for neg post

kirst x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya 
OTD 30 june for me, dh away for test date  
will probably test on the 28th when he is here though. 


sam


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi sam thats same day as me, how many embies you got om board, how are you feeling with it all. do you think it will pick up test result on the sat?

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

sam - just read your history bit, sounds like you have been through the mill, lets hope this is your time, will be keeping my fingers crossed for the both of us  

kirst x


----------



## missus o (Jun 18, 2009)

hi ET on 18th - PT 2 july 
second cycle.  first twin pg lost at 8 weeks  
babydust to you all

audrey


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Congratulations to those ladies with a .
And  to those ladies with a .

Well OTD is 21st, but couldn't wait until then, so did a test mid-morning (10.30) and got a bfn. I know that it was a cheap tesco's test and my pee was fairly dilute, but it's a bit of a knock. I suppose I was hoping for at least a faint positive, but no a definite bfn. Now we wait until Sun and hope and pray that I just tested too early and due to the urine there was not enough hormone in it to detect.    Trying to stay relaxed and positive.

Hope everyone else is surviving the tww.

Love Claire


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Kirst

Nice to meet you  

Have 3 on board, not sure abt what it would pick up on the Saturday, but if its positive, we can celebrate together, if its a neg, then there might be a possibility that it could change but at least me can deal with it.  My last cycle tested + 4 days before otd. Will try one of those first response one.  Dont want to even think abt the possibility of a negative, and be on my own all week with it.

Feeling fine at the minute, but theres a game of ping pong going on in my head at the moment; is it pg symptons, or cyclogest symptons. who knows!  Only the test will tell!

Sorry abt admitting to testing early then otd,not a great example is it    in this case its extenuating circumstances.  


Fingers crossed for both of us and sending you lots of      and to all the ladies testing between now and forever!

sam


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

two embies on board both grade one  and 9 and a 10 test date 2nd july wish me luck girls x our other three were not suitable for freezing but still got one more fo if this time fails. Now the dreaded TWW Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Jasmine..............we meet again!

Grace222 and missus 0 .............congrats on being PUPO  . Welcome to the 2ww madness!

Sam................I'm sure you're not alone with early testing. I know I did last time and will this time I reckon! 

cdp................its not game over yet! You dont need us to tell you that mid-wee is not the best to test with and its 2 days early!! Keep  .   that it changes for otd for you.

birdey..................sending you lots of  . It really is hard work this 2ww isnt it  

Becks.................sending you lots of  . Sorry its such a difficult time for you.

J****...................I'm so sorry. Sending you lots and lots of  

Tacha.................well done for getting this far. You've nearly got to the otd, one sleep to go! Really hope its good news for you tomorrow.

lots of  ,  ,   and   to everyone who needs it today.

Bibi xx


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Now totally confused  

I got a feint positive today even though I have this brown spotting for a couple of days - no full on red blood though.  I have to now wait another week and go back to test again.  Anyone else heard of this.

I went straight to the acupuncture clininc and we did the big ball of light over the uterus to try to calm thinks down.

Help   I am losing the plot - I am not complaining but should I be getting my hopes up or what!!!!

Julies


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

julies i dont know pet but just wanted to give you a hug, hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well I shall write more later but I just wanted to let you all know the good news... I got a   this morning!!!! Wahay!!  It doesn't feel real at the moment and I'm so nervous what with the run of bad news so   like mad it sticks.

Thank you all for your support these last few days - it's helped enormously to know others have had similar symptoms.

Speak later
Tacha x


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope all those on the tww are not going too mad.

Well last night there was the smallest speck of pale pink on tissue after I had been to the loo (sorry if tmi), This morning I had the same, but since then nothing. I know that I normally get this on occasion when I have AF, a few days before so I not getting too excited. I also think the gestone injections can stop any bleeding. I am just going to spend the day with DH watching films and relaxing.   for a miracle when I test tomorrow.

Love Claire.


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies, well I've got to the end of what has been a very hectic and tiring day.  I feel as though my emotions have pulled me in every direction and I'm exhausted from it. I still can't believe it.

Julies - I had a friend who had very similar symptoms to you and she turned out to be PG.  If the bleeding is brown in colour then it's very likely to be implantation bleeding so keep your hopes up and be positive.  I will say a little   for you.

Bibi - thank you for your lovely messages.  Good luck on your 2ww.

Claire - good luck tomorrow, my thoughts will be with you.

To all those recently joined - good luck keeping your sanity.  It's not easy at times but this forum really has helped.

To all those testing in the next few days - I am sending     .  Keep as positive as you can and realise that there's no definitive bucket of symptoms that can indicate either way.

In case anyone finds it helpful to know what symptoms I had and any other thoughts - I had a 2 day embryo implanted.  I had accupuncture literally just before and just after the ET and then every day for the next 5 days.  I was told by the clinic that this increases chances as much as 40%!! I'm pretty sure this is an exaggeration but everyone in their program has it done.  I also had HCG follow up injections. The accupuncture made me really tired and I've been bloated since before the ET.  It's barely improving.  I didnt get sore (.)(.) and had no bleeding. I had very watery discharge for a while and have been having a lot!  I had a lot of cramping/twinges the first 8 days but then that stopped.  Just butterflies from then on. Oh and my stomach has felt really heavy.  It's normally flat but I already look about 4 mnths gone. 

Thanks everyone who's sent me messages of support. I wish you all the very best and will just check in a while longer to see how you're all doing.

Tacha x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
tacha congtars on your bfp thats fantastic news keep yourself rested as much as poss, take care

clare - keep positive and sounds great plan to keep yourself rested today, be thinking of you tom

thank you for all of your support its been great whilst feeling so down in the dumps

kirst x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
just a quickie

Tacha - congrats on your BFP !

claire - good luck for test day tomorrow,!  

Jules - another waiting game, so hope and    that you get a positive result !

grace222  and missus 0 - congrats for PUPO. how are you finding it so far??

sam - are you testing today? im also on cyclogest and dont know if symptoms are cyclogest or not,. im only halfway thru 2ww anyway.

Bibi- hope youre feeling more PMA matey!!! we re nearly there so hang on tight!! 

birdey - hope your doing fine today,

lots of PMA    to everyone!! sorry if ive missed anyone out, not intentional!!

love
Jasmine xx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, 

First IVF...ET on 12th, OTD 29th June. Am taking Cyclogest and my clinc only offers it for two weeks, i.e. until OTD date. Thereafter they say it is not necessary. But i've read so many different views on how long to take it that i haven't a clue what is best. Does anyone have any evidence of needing to take it for longer if i get a BFP Feeling very confused. Any thoughts welcome. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi 

Can i join? OTD 29 June, IVF cycle. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening all!

I'm really sorry I wont do pm's tonight. Had a very very bad day  . I woke up with mild af cramps and   and basically thats continued the whole day! I really really feel like AF is going to arrive any day now.  I'm clutching at straws but anyone else felt this rough at 7 days post et??

Bibi xx


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Liberty 

I have been told to use Cyclogest for up to 12 weeks, you can get presciption from your GP, hope that helps, I dont know if it is because i have had 4 M/C also have PCO. 

Tacha - congrats on your BFP !

claire - GL for test day tomorrow,!  

tracey xx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tacha - congratulations hun on your BFP

Hope everyone is doing well
Rach x


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Tacha - congratulations on your 

I woke early this morning (05.30) and tested. DH and I are devastated that it was a . 
I'm so angry and upset. Why can't we get pregnant. We would make such wonderful parents. I tested with a clearblue test, we are now on day 17 post day 2 ET, I think I am clutching at straws but could the test have been wrong? I don't know what to do next I want a child so much, but DH won't consider Egg donation or adoption, and he is reluctant to consider another cycle. I just can't stop crying.

Sorry this is such a negative post. Hope everyone else is surviving.
Love Claire.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Bibi

I put this on my FF diary on the 19th June - so try not to worry, as it did go by yesterday

_'Felt as though my af was on its way, last night with a dragging sort of fullness sort of thing'_

Hope you are feeling better today

Hope everyone is ok, good luck for testing this week ladies - we want to see  the more the merrier.

 to the ladies with  ,

sam


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry CDP - Take care   

Congratulations Tacha  

Bibi - It is still so early - lots of people who complain of AF like pains get BFPs for sure.  PMA hon    

Liberty - I think my clinic say to carry on for 4 more weeks after a BFP, hmm or was it 8?  I will check.   Oh and that is a long wait from ET to OTD, isn't it?

To all those testing today and the next couple of days - keep strong and good luck     

AFM - 6 days to OTD - Sore boobs but that is about it for symptoms.  Constant butterflies in my stomach - I don't know what to think.  General planning for a BFN but with moments of thinking well I could be and why not etc... but then get scared that I am getting too positive and revert back to self protection - ahhhh the whole thing is very tiring isn't it


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Morning everyone

so sorry cdp about your sad news.    

I am halfway thru my 2ww and just dont feel pregnant at all. Boobs have gone all floppyy   b4 they were huge and sore, bloating now gone and having luckily been thru pregnancy twice once full term and the other to 10 weeks i just 'know' we r going to get a bfn. Iam not sure what FEt entails but have 3 frosties- can anyone enlighten me. also- the cylogest pessaries- front way-far to messy- most comes out and back end- keep losing pessary as always makes me want to poo(sorry tmi)  so am sure not even getting enough progesterone

my ec was 12th june ET was15th- when should i be testing?  

pinkpear


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well done Tacha - great news    

Thx for all your well wishes it really helps.

I still have a small bit of brown spotting and the odd AF twinge but nothing more - I have been relaxing all weekend and doing Zita West pregnancy relaxation CD.

Visited my sister yest who said she had exactly the same symptons when she was pg with my neice - in fact she did not realise she was pg until month 4 as it happened in both her next 2 cycles.    for everyday that goes by where I do not have red bleeding.  Please let the next test be +ve  

I know there has been a lot about the cyclogest in the last few strings - when I got the feint positive the first thing the nurse said was we better make sure you keep taking it so prescribed another 5 days and I am on the 400mg (high dose). I am always amazed that the treatment is so different everywhere.

Best wishes to anyone testing in the next couple of days 

Jules


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Pinkpear - if you were at my clinic you would be testing a week today (Sunday 28th) but not before the 26th  .  If you put the pessary in vaginally at night the stuff that comes out when you wipe the next day should just be the wax that the progesterone is carried in.  The progesterone will have been absorbed already.  My clinic say vaginally is better. 

Keep positive because if you get one thing from these boards - you never ever know    

Good luck J**** - all my   and   coming your way.


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts - I really hope that there's a run of   the next few days - when I forst joined the forum there were quite a few and it really helped me believe anything was possible.  So to all those testing shortly -         

Claire, I wish there was something I could say to help you right now.  Perhaps with time your DH might consider the alternatives.  There are a lot of stories about couples coming to the end of their road and finally giving up and then miraculously getting PG naturally.  TTC and esp IVF is incredibly stressful and perhaps once you've relaxed it might just happen.  I'm sending you  lots of    

Jules - good luck for your next test, I am   for you.  

Pinkpear - don't read too much into not having symptoms.  I too have been pregnant once naturally and didn't get sore (.)(.) for at least 7 weeks PG.  This time because it was IVF I did have some symptoms but they only happened when I was given medication and then faded away 2-3 days later.  It always made me worry but I just had to remember the symptoms were just chemical and this is normal.  From what I hear every PG can be very different. Easy to say but try and stay positive.

the2mummies - thank you for your message, my fingers are crossed for you.  My butterflies are still there every morning until I can start to think rationally


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

my test date is looming and i am still expecting a BFN as my boobs are longer sore but i am tired, still bloated some what fel sick every morning but is this just me looking for symptoms. i am cyclogest as well and i think these "symptoms" are the result of teh drug absorbing overnight. 

  to all those still waiting to test


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

CDP so sorry to hear your news
Rach x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

hi there

I'm a newbie on FF, and part way through my 3rd 2ww (we're on an egg donation cycle)
I had a day 1 transfer on the 15th. The majority of our 6 donated eggs were immature, with only 2 mature enough to fertilise. Luckily both of them fertilised, but the clinic advised us to ET asap as they're better in me than in a petri dish in the lab ! Feels as though this is a superlong 2ww, as I don't test till the 30th. (could you please add me to the 'list' ?)

I'm currently on 800mg Cyclogest a day, as well as 8mg Progynova (estrogen), so drugged up to the eyeballs !  

has anyone else had a day 1 transfer ? We were absolutely devastated when we got the call to tell us, and we know it's reduced our chances...but we're still keeping EVERYTHING crossed. It's so difficult knowing our 2 little eggs were so little when they went in (not even at the division stage as less than 24 hrs post fertilisation)...please, please let them stick !   

Good luck to those still on the 2ww ...congrats to those with recent BFPs. ..and BIG hugs to those with BFNs 

g


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies,

jules- i feel the same as you, i had sore swollen boobs before but now not as much, and no bloating, only a few twinges here and there but not much else. was bit stressed today as felt i was never gonna get a mothers day card like bf gets fathers day cards from his kids. that set me off     when he opened them which gave him a shock !!

2mummies - yeah thats what guys told me as well re the cyclogest., thanks for the pm and nice to see you will be busy this week to keep distracted!


pink pear.,- i also have very few symptoms but im trying to stay positive but i know its hard , its not over till its over so hang in there!

Bibi - hope that you had a good day today and are feeling more positive!!!

lots of love to all...

jasmine xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

well busy busy on here today

cdp - im really sorry about your bfn, this is so unfair, give yourself some time for both of you and then you can discuss things further when you have let this tx sink in abit as everything still gonna be upsetting. i hope you work something out.  


sam and teo mummies - hope things are going well for you, fingers crossed

pink pear - im the same i had et on 16th june and just dont feel pg, im mega bloated but apart from that nothing, but like the ladies ahve said everybody is so different so we might still get our bfp. if you had et on 12th june you should be testing on 26th (two weeks after) but give your clinic a call as they might be diff.

jules - hope you keeping positive, fingers crossed x

pixie - hi welcome ot the thread, you are on 2ww wait one day from me, sounds good though with de the main thing is you have 2 back in you so dont give up it only takes one, keep staying positive and keep in touch

jasmine - hope you are doing ok

sorry if i missed anyone, im not too bad today bit brighter, just dreading going back into work tom hopefully it wont be too stressful after having a week off. on day 6 already of 2ww so thats not too bad

kirst x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Kirst

Good to hear that our dates are so close - it feels such a long time till test day (9 more sleeps !).
Glad you're feeling OK today, and that you've had a good week off - I hope work goes well this week, at least it'll take your mind off 2ww for a few hours.
I'm off work as made redundant in May (yippee !!), so hoping that no work stress'll help this cycle....but it also means that I've a LOT of time to fill with non strenuous activities !!

No real symptoms to talk about atm...I've had a few twinges on my right side today, but literally just seconds. I'm so so hoping they're 'implantation twinges', but know that I'm kidding myself, and they'll just be medication related. I can hope though ! 

x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi to everyone on their 2ww, I tell you this could be a form of corporal punishment the torment we go through   

I've only got another 4 sleeps to go until we test and I am fully expecting a negative...been there 3 times already and I just don't feel any different at all. My boobs are a swollen and a bit sore but they would be on 100mg of Gestone, I am still bloated but I am sure thats due to the amazing amount of food I have been consuming during the last 4 weeks. I had stabbing pains in my left ovary area 2=3 days past transfer but since then nothing really. I just don't feel any different and I'm not expecting good things of Thursday. I think its my self preservation side kicking in just in case! 

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for us all testing this week


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Today hasn't been good had a slight mini meltdown as H wanted to go to a bbq of people I have never met before and I wasn't so keen.  I find social situations very hard because I am quite shy.  Plus its Father's day and its the 9th one without my wonderful dad  Anyway I told H that I wasn;t coming and he flipped out saying that we never go anywhere together.  I did try and say that as well as being an emotional wreck pumping my body with hormones probably isn't helping either.  He did give me a big hug before he left which sort of made up for it.  I want to stop feeling so down this is not like me at all I hate the 2ww!!  Only got till Wednesday before i test, no sign of spotting just abit of tummy ache every now and then. 
Anyway sorry for the doom and gloom I hope everyone else is ok and congrats to all the BFP's and hugs for all the BFN's

Becks


----------



## Kat29 (May 19, 2009)

Dear all,

Am just beginning my 2ww. Finding it difficult already as I am hopeless enough at christmas and b'days. Always tell people what they've got as i'm so excited for them. Tricksy you are absolutely right to describe it as torment. Testing day is 1st July. Am desperately hoping this works as embryologist called today to say that none of the other embies made it, so it's all down to the two they implanted. This is hell. Cycolgest - horrible stuff. My breasts, which have always been large, have suddenly turned into Jordan size mams. They weigh a ton, hurts to put a bra on, hurts to take a bra off. 

ah ******** to it. think i'll go and eat some chocolate.

m  , and love to all

Kat


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I am on day 4 of the 2WW and so far am doing OK - am listening to Zita West's cd everynight and whenever I start worrying about anything, I just tell myself I am pregnant with twins and have lots of things to look forward to!

This is the second time we have been through the dreaded 2ww and lst time it was such a nightmare that I am determined to be postive about it this time.

Hope everyone is OK roll on those BFP's.

Milo

x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

like the idea of imagining pregnant with twins Milo - will try that too !

Kat - sorry you're feeling down today hun. You're right, Cyclogest is awful...and the horrible stuff tries to trick us with pg symptoms...grrrr. Enjoy your well deserved choccy.

Becks - dates like today can be so so difficult (I had a major breakdown on Mother's day) - with tx as well as coping with your dad not being around. Big hugs

g


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All

I am on day 9 of the 2ww.....test 29th June. I'm reading and listening to Zita West too Milo ....it's good, it keeps me positive. Sore boobs, BIG boobs, cramping every so often in lower abdomen and insomnia (anyone else got that??). Feels like you're the only one with no life but makes me feel better to read your stories. this is my first time. One week to go, it's going to be slow. 

Best to all of you

xxx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

CDP - so sorry to hear your news. Big hug


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello ~ sorry everyone, I've been completely AWOL 

*Elf* ~ so sad to see your news....take good care of yourself 

*Claire* ~ oh, I'm really sorry hun 

*Helen* ~ i know you are not hopeful but sending love and luck for tomorrow  

*Rachel* ~ i'm so very sorry you m/c hun.....devastating for you 

*Jules* ~ everything crossed for you for your next test  

Hi *Glitter Girl, Grace, Milo, Jules, Betty, Jasmine, Sam, Audrey, Liberty, Pixie g and Kat* ~ welcome to the thread and apologies for being so slow adding you to the list. Lots of luck           

*Moominmoo* ~ congratulations.....fab news hun 

*Tacha* ~ congratulations to you too......be very happy and healthy 

Big hello to everyone else...hope you have all had a good weekend 

Love and luck and the stickiest of 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thankyou Lizzy   . Its been a very sad week but feeling better now.  I just wish i would have got the BFN for the start, but obviously i got my hopes up but it just wasn't ment to be.  Booked in for my review so thats something to look forward to.  Dont know what i would have done without the support of everyone on here 

Hugs to everyone

Rach x


----------



## pipkin67 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello ladies...

please can i join you on the 2ww!! im on day 5 (OTD 30th June)...  Im going nuts already!! have got period like pain in lower abdo! infact am utterley convinced its AF fighting through and also have bloated tummy and swollen sore baps!! I will need sectioning by the end of this wait!! yikes..

Pipkin..xxxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies,

can i be added to the 2ww lit please.  This is my second time through it and its just as hellish as the first.  I'm driving myself mad, test date 28th.
Good luck and hugs to all those waiting xxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

This 2ww hell never gets any easier   .   for lots of BFP's this week


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Morning all,
My official test day was sat 20th and I have spent the rest of saturday and sunday   and wondering why the hell it won't happen for us. I feel like I have let everyone,especially my husband, down. I am just so gutted that I can't find words to describe how I feel. I spoke to the clinic and the earliest we can go again is end Spetember for November EC. I can't for the life of me understand why it takes so long to be able to get back on the system........... 
Thanks for all your kind support over the two weeks. Good luck to everone else waiting on their results and I hope you get your BFP's. 
Take care and best of luck.
Siobhan


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

HI all
Thanks for all the support during this tww. I was hoping for a 3rd time lucky, but it didn't happen. AF started yesterday within a few hours of testing, so it is all over. We have decided to take a year off of treatment and do another treatment once we have saved the money. My DH needs the break and it won't do my body any harm either. Just waiting the clinic follow up now.

Good luck to all those on the tww.
Love Claire


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Bad News!  

Well it is 11 days since EC and still 5 days until OTD but looks like AF is here.  There was brown blood when I wiped this morning.  I was just about to leave for work after 11 days off.  Needless to say I didn't go in.  I know everybody will say it could be implantation bleed but I have the heavy feeling I get at the start of AF and I feel in my heart it is over.  DP works from home so it is great to have her here.  We just keep crying.  I know it is ridiculous but I just feel a bit cheated that I didn't even get to test - we just weren't ready for it to be over. I kept wondering whether I would be writing BFP or BFN but seems I won't need to do either.

Good luck to all you of you and wishing you lots of


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

2mummies
Listen, dont give up - brown blood is old blood for starters therefore not AF and the pains you mention are a great sign.  Sounds very positive to me and just the symptoms I got with my first BFP.  Hang on in there - I think you may be pg   .

Betty xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*2mummies*- i wont say dont worry cos i know you will!!!! sorry to hear about the brown stuff. it may not be AF as its old stuff and i hope it stops as that means youre still in with a chance!!!! this 2nd week is a nitemare..

hang on in there.    

love jasmine xx


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

2mummies - please don't despair until you really know...I know it's SO hard, but brown bleeding and AF feelings really could be good signs. I don't want to get your hopes up, but just say ' please keep hoping' until test day. It doesn't feel like it at times (I've hit rock bottom so many times I can't tell you), but if there's a tiny tiny chance, there's still hope. 

Claire - so sorry hun. Through the pain though, you sound as if you've really thought through your next steps. Tx and Time and Funding can be so hard to come to terms with. I hope your year off tx will give you and DH the strength to keep fighting. take care. 

Siobhan - really sorry to hear of your news. I hope you can get more info from your clinic about time delay so that you can understand. From memory, they may want your body to have a 3 month break to get it back to 'normal' before starting a fresh cycle - it usually takes this amount of time for it to recover from a cycle.  

I'm feeling SO nervous - now on day 7 post EC, and no real symptoms . I've had some small shooting pains over the last day or so, but nothing major. No sore boobs, no sickness etc. I keep talking to my precious littleones inside, ...I so hope they're still there and snuggled in. Can't believe we've still got over a week to wait. 2ww really is hell !

g


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

2mummies..............sendind you lots of   and  . It really is a hard time isnt it. Keep going though. Like the others have said, it may not be over yet! It could be late implantation still.

There are a few of us going through these last few days of the 2ww challenge. I think we all need as much   as we can get.

As for me, I'm about 99.9% sure that its going to be BFN for me. I still have af cramps and its following the same pattern as my usual months  . No sign of bleeding beginning yet but I wouldnt be suprised if it happens before otd to be honest.

Bibi xx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Ding ding round 2.  Had the donor insemination this morning so 14 days plus2 for luck puts my OTD at the 8th July. I am glad to be back here amongst such a wonderful supporting bunch of Ladies especially as you understand better how important this 2ww is given the hoops we have to jump through just to get to this point
I didn't tense up with nerves this time so fingers crossed that will help, going to take it easy today and the next few days then get back into my normal routine, which isn't too strenuous in general anyway.

I hope you don't mind but it was my turn to do prayers in church yesterday and asked for all those on FF to be blessed and thought of in peoples general prayers this week. (hope I didn't step on anyones toes, do say if I did, but I figure it probably can't hurt to ask)

 to all the Negatives.

  to all the Ladies with the Positive results.

And everyone elsed either nearing the end or just starting the wait hang on in there    .

Take care.
Sarah (Tillergirl)


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Hi All

We need some postive news there has not been much lately - big hugs to everyone who has not had a positive result.  

   

My progress remains the same small brown tinge and the odd AF pain I had EC on 3.6.09 and ET on 5.6.09 surely this should not be happening now I am knicker watching all day and the slightest twinge throws me into a bit of chaos - I am being positive as I assume the longer you go without the red stuff the better I keep looking at the feint +ve and    that it will go the right way for me.  I am getting all sorts of funnies down below today is was bubbly and a bit gurgly.

I do not have a clue what is happening my next appointment is 9.45 am Thursday which is 2 1/2 days away.  DH is adament we do not tempt fate and test beforehand I think he is happy is this it might be state.  How can I take my mind off this any suggestions would be welcome.

Julie


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

hi all

oh this thread is just so gloomy   we must have some good news soon from someone. i agree this 2ww is the worst thing ive had to do( well next to my m/c) i am glad i'm back in work to take my mind off it. hat a real teary day yesterday after noticing lots of mucous with threads of red stuff. i have no symptoms or AF pains and et was the 15th. got so fed up- went off with DH and D's for a cycle- we did 8 miles, getting fed up with sitting around and doing nothing- feeling a bit saddle sore now   - but it was leasurly and we did it in an afternoon. have come to the conclusion that its all over. my cyclogest runs out on Friday now as i panicked and took 3 on Saturday!

going out on a friends birthday tomorrow and sorely tempted to have some lovely chilled white stuff! 

love to u all   pinkpear


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Julie

This is my first time at IVF, so I am new to this, but from what all my friends say who've had kids, the odd bit of brown spotting is common, so try not to panic. You have had a wonderfully positive test, and that is brilliant news. Focus on that good news and keep occupied. I am keeping occupied by reading, watching DVDs, seeing friends. It's hard I know. I too have AF pains but i do also hear that is common with people who have gone on to be successful. 

Big hug  to you  

Joyce


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Pinkpear

I am at the same stage as you....don't panic, we all seem to have slightly different symptoms and signs. Some people have no signs at all and find they are pregnant. One of my friends felt nothing till about 7 weeks gone. My test date is the day before yours for some reason but my ET was also 15th...or maybe i have it wrong. 

warmest wishes

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Siobhan* ~ i'm ever so sorry to see your news. You've not let anyone down hun....it's just crap and unfair! Take care 

*Claire*  Have some good time out with DH and lots of luck for your follow up x

*Rach*  Good luck for your review hun x

*2mummies* ~ hang in there....everything crossed for you  

*Pipkin, Loubes and Tillergirl* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all   

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys.

Well after my brown spotting this morning and taking the day off work I have not had any further bleeding.  Now I am confused.  We had accepted that this time it was going to be a BFN for us but now we don't know what to think.  I tested with a First Response this morning (11 days post EC) and it was a BFN but I don't suppose it is too reliable at this stage.

I empathise with all my fellow 2wwers who are having similar issues.  This is hell.


----------



## cmc** (Apr 25, 2009)

hi, can anyone help??

im on  for the first time this is my 2nd cycle am on ovulation induction!. 1st abandoned after 55 days 
i took my trigger shot on sat and this morning i had 1 blast of a heavyish bleed  phoned clinic and they think its strange  going down on thurs morning for scan!!
could it possible be implantation bleed
xo c


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Evening girls, big hug to everyone especially anyone worrying about BFN .... My OTD is not till July 2nd and already I am totally obsessed    
Had my first could be pregnant day today as have been feeling neg this time round, so nice to have a wee bit of hope. I am only 3 days past ET and it feels like a month  
Just wanted to pop in and say reading all your posts and taking comfort in that I am not alone 
best wishes to everyone posting and just reading. 
Grace


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

evening all

just wanting to wish u all lots of   and sending u sticky vibes. i have become a maniac knicker checker and keep running to the loo- somebody save me from this madness!  

Hope you all get lots of nice sleep tonight and wake up knowing thats another day gone, and closer to 'p' day!  

pinkpear


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Please may I join the 2WW? I had FET last thursday and so don't find out for another week and a bit.

I really, really hope to read of other's good news on here. Keeping my fingers crossed . Also, sending many (((hugs))) to those who have tested recently and it wasn't to be this time


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

well...this time next week we'll know our outcome (otd 30th June). I've still had absolutely no symptoms at all, so am struggling to stay positive. I keep on rubbing my tummy and talking to our little 'uns...but always at the back of my mind is the worry that there's nothing in there ! the 2ww really is so cruel - there's no black and white 'rules' or symptoms, and it really does feel as if I've had to put my life on hold for 14 days. I'm usually a pretty active person, but am forcing myself to slow down - not to lift heavy stuff around the house or stretch up too far (which as a 5' 'little' person, isn't easy !!)...it's driving me bonkers !

2 mummies - things sound promising hun....fingers crossed.  ...and testing 11 days pec will be too early, so hope you can just ignore that test result.
tegk68 - welcome to the 2ww...hope you're coping ok.
pinkpear - another week just seems so far away doesn't it ? hope I don't go mad before next Tues !
grace - great to hear you're feeling positive - I hope this is the one ! could do with some of that positivity myself !
cmc- sorry hun, I've no experience of that...but sending your positive vibes and hope..  

g
x


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello ladies

My this is a swelling board - hard to keep up with everyone but BIG congratulations to everyone who has just had their   's - well done to you all.

Big hugs for those who haven't been so lucky - you time will come girls  


Quick question:-
I was just wondering how many of you have had no symptoms at all??  I got AF cramps for the first few days on and off and then the last couple of days - absolutely nothing.  I'm worried that whatever was trying to happen has now given up  .  I am due to test tomorrow (pee stick) and bloods on Friday (day 14) - not doing it first thing in the morning as I usually get up at 4 to go to the loo and do the test and when its negative we just sit there and cry and DP has to go to work so that's no good.  May just collect sample in the morning and wait til later on.  Just dont want the hideous build up of nerves before test.

Love to all
Betty xxx


----------



## cmc** (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks pixie g! 

hope all you girls get blessed with good luck   
i think i am best over in OI where the girls know about this tx 
will look in on you all from time to time and hear how you all are
mind you i hav'nt go a clue about your lingo 

bye for now

xo c


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

*cmc* - sorry to see you go so soon but wishing you all the best for tx!!  

*linny50* -i am like you. had a few cramps in days after ET but since then nothing, i test on sat and since last nite have had some mild cramps and stretchy feelings and sore boobs but nothing else really. the mind boggles whats going on in there, if anything!!

*pixieg*- no symptoms is ok. i have heard a lot of girls have nothing and then get a BFP!! hang on in there, when do you test?

*2mummies*- day 11 is prob a bit early so ignore it and try not to worry , i know easier said than done but  . have you got any more spotting?

*Bibi * - hope you had a nice day shopping!!!

*pink pear* - with you on the knicker checking. !!!

*tillergirl-* thats lovely that you said a prayer for us all. very sweet.... wishing you all the best in tww!! when is OTD?

*J***** - hope you are feeling better and the spotting has gone. thurs isnt far off so hang in there!!

Wishing everyone a peaceful TWW........... as if!!       

love
Jasmine xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

im starting to panic now too im a week into 2ww and nothing, had shooting pains bout first four five days and now nothing. last time i had af pains at the end and sore boobs. so starting to worry there is  no hope.
its mad isnt it i know everybody is diff i just think this horrid wait plays with your head

i hope everybody is doing ok and not going mad like me

kirst x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi birdey
i know how u feel!! when is your test day? mine is this sat, i had mild cramps a few days after ET and then nothing, now i have mild cramps again on and off and a few twinges sharp now and again, who knows what is going on.

all i know is no af = good news so   !! and lots of     and   

love jasmine x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

HI Ladies

I can't cope any longer, I just want to press fast forward till tomorrow and hope and pray that they little embies have stuck.  Its driving me round the bend.  No symtomns other than occasionally getting a weird stab in left side.  I feel like my life is on hold.  Praying that AF doesn't turn up although because I have done a donor egg cycle with a day 3 transfer I have no idea when AF should turn up.  Please stay away.  Does anyone else keep just bursting into tears because I do and its usually at work!!  

hugs for all the bfn's and yippee's for all the bfp's.

Anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks jasmine im not till tuesday next week so still week left. its just such hard process especially get to get to soemthing so importaant to us all

becks - good luck for tom, yeh i have been on tears every day for the most silliest thing too. i blame all the meds  

this is much worse than the first 2ww for def

kirst x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Good luck to you all testing over the next few days.  Big   to the BFNs.  
I am now day 11 with test on Sunday and I have now startd the constant knicker checking.  I started spotting last time at day 11 and ended with a BFN so feeling really anxious now.  I too have had minimal symptoms, I was woken up with cramps early saturday morning and had a few twinges last night i've still got sore boobs but blame that on the cyclogest.  DH is aay with work now till Friday night so the time seems to be dragging even more.  This 2ww is definately worse than last time - i'm driving myself mad.  I managed to walk away from the home pregnancy tests in Boots yesterday - its just frustrating that you have no ida whats going on in there!!

Love and   to all still in the hell f the 2ww.

Lou xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck lou, there seems to be so many of us on this dreaded wait its horrid isnt it? what is your past on tx or is this your first tx?

kirst x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

hi Kirst,

We had our first treatment at HH in Feb, ICSI short protocol. 9 eggs collected with 9 fertilised, we had a day 2 transfer with 2 good quality embies but that ended with BFN.

This time we had the same treatment cycle with 11 eggs collected and 10 fertilised we went for blasts this time and had two transferred last wednesday.  Its so hard to keep positive but not get your hopes up too much.  Roll on test day.  When is your test day?  

xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

loubes

thats really good to get that many eggs and high fertilisation, did you not have any frozen? im testing 30th june so still week left of nightmare.
people who concieve naturally just dont realise how lucky they are do they?

kirst x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

No they don't Kirst it so frustrating, all my friends are on number two now it just seems so unfair at times.  We were hoping to freeze but we only had 2 good quality embryo's after the first cycle and and after the second we had 4 blasts but 2 were slow so they recommended not too so this is our only chance.  If there is a next time it will be self funding so we have everything crossed for this one.  Good luck for your test, i'll be thinking of you 

Lou xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

lou - thanks hopefully you wont need another go this will be the one for you. we had to pay for all of ours been just off ten grand all gone onto credit card which is not nice we have paid of just over half since we started, again hopefully this will be our time too especially as my hubby is made redundant end of july. 

kirst x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Well I had one embrio put in yesterday and one frozen, I was in quite a lot of pain after egg collecion and was admitted to hospital for a couple of days but all seems ok at the moment. Anyone else have theirs yesterday ? fingers crossed for you all


----------



## sadiesue (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm currently on the 2ww after having DEIVF/ICSI at the Lister and will be testing 27th June 08, please add me to the current list.


Heres hoping and   for all of us

Sadiesue

xx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Birdey,

i'm same as you, had cramps, now they've almost gone. Even boobs feel less sore. But who knows. It could all be good....

thinking of everyone like me in the 2ww.... 


Joyce xxx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi ladies can i join you had ET yesterday at the lister. have 2 embies on board
OTD is the 4th July.... 

Sending        to you all

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

hello everyone

hooray another day almost gone, hope you all managed to get out and enjoy the sunshine today. went out for a pub lunch for a friends birthday(day off) and was a very very naughty girl-   the champagne was brought out.. well I did have to join in a toast-   and i've been so good for months with no etoh.
No more red stuff, and no pains, but also no boobs! what a mare this all is. Well at least wimbledon is on to take my mind of things- ohh those lovely tanned legs and pert bums!

sending you all    

pinkpear


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,
I'm currently on the 2ww after having DEIVF/ICSI abroad and will be testing 4th July 09, please add me to the current list.


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi All

I hope you wont mind me joining this thread.  I wish you all lots and lots of luck during this anxious time.      2 weeks feels more like 2 months!  I am so tempted to start testing already and its only 7 days post ET!  Reading about all your experiences/thoughts helps me feel less alone - thank you for sharing 
Take care - Bonchance


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well its test day eeek!!  I so far   and no sign of AF I am praying that this is a good sign.  Have been having wierd one sided poking type pains all night and keep checking.  No other symtomns.  By blood test is in less than 2 hours.  I have been tempted to test here but I think I'll just wait for the blood test.  Eeeek keep everything crossed please


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck Becks, its my test day tomorrow and I'm bricking it, This is our 4th cycle, I have no symptoms at all, my boobs are no longer sore but they are definitley bigger. This could be down to the Gestone though. I've had stabbing like pains in my left ovary this morning but I'm not sure if I am imagining it!!  

Fingers crossed for you today


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks ladies

I have weirdy cramps at the moment but no sign of AF I wish I could fast forward the day and the clinic could just tell me the results.  No af is a good sign so far isn't it. arghhh!!
Becks


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

no af is a good sign    in my case as I am on Gestone so I don't think that af will come anyway. I def do have twinges going on on my left side, where i would imagine my left ovary to be but who knows. They could make the 2ww into some sort of corporal punishment, i reckon it would be very effective


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning everyone

just wanted to let you know that its over for us as AF started this morning  .

Good luck to everyone testing today or over the next few days.

Bibi xx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

dear ladies, i just had to pop on and give you all some moral support . i have been on 2ww and been reading your posts every day and my heart goes out to each and everyone of you . i just wanted to tell you that i got my first ever BFP yesterday and we are still totally shocked and over the moon obviously! . i too have had treatment for years and sometimes really felt my strength was fading with every bfn but i know exactly how you all feel and if your anything like me after yet another bfn i spend days in tears  and then we dust ourselves down and come out fighting thats what you have to do NEVER GIVE UP !! 
    we wish we had some big slap in the face sign to tell us we are pregnant but that just doesnt happen  we read things into every twinge some times feel positive and then punish ourselves for getting excited by then being negative. its really sends us all round the bend. if it helps my symtoms over my 2ww have been ..sore boobs since ET ..discharge everyday sometimes runny sometimes sticky sorry tmi !!    bloating till 5 days after ET with cramps and pains ..one week after ET i had real bad period pains . all in my back as usual and i really started to freak out when  i went to the toilet and i wiped my tissue had a lump of discharge and it was pink (tmi again)really thought it was over and spent  the night in tears then i saw nothing else got alittle hope back and yest our prayers were finally answered. and AF PAINS HAVE BEEN CONSTANT so dont stop believeing xxxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

bibi just seen your post so sorry xxxxxxx keep going strong you will get there in the end xxx take care of yourself ....
  to eveyone else on here wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all. 

just a quick query,, anyone on cyclogest in TWW?
im on 400mg twice a day and 3 days away from testing. Am i right in believing that cyclogest will keep AF away whether you are pregnant or not have had a few af type cramps but no other symptoms but the tww is driving me mad. im too chicken to test though!!

has anyone had af early when on cyclogest? . im trying to work out if its a good thing no AF yet or if its just cos im on cyclogest!!  im so scared of testing and getting a neg i might just stay on it in blissful ignorance for as long as i can!

Jasmine xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jasmine,

I have been on uterogestone. Although I was told that they keep AF away, I got AF 2 days before OTD on 2 of my failed cycles. 

If the progesterone in your body falls below a certain level, it gives out the signal for your lining to start shedding. Progesterone won't fall drastically either because of a pregnancy or due to the cyclogest. I'm afraid there is no straight answer  . AF or lack of is unfortunately not a sure sign when taking progesterone. 

The 2ww is enough to drive anyone round the bend  . 

 for your test.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks Angel555

i think ill up my progesterone then so i can stay in blissful ignorance for longer!
thanks for your reply.....and wishes,, 

are you having treatment at the moment? all the best to you if you are!!

Jasmine x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I had my blood test but the clinic can't give me the results until 4 or 5pm how on earth am I supposed to cope with that! No sign of AF which is good just weird pains arghh I am going to go mad before the day is out this is so not fair!! I am also at work and just had a cry and now can't concentrate at all!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

bibe im sos orry about your bfn - sending you lots of   take care of yourselves

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

becks you are so strong i would have had to do hpt by now, keep positive iit will be your time    

kirstx


----------



## Lyndsey25 (May 28, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> New home for June and July 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks lynsdey, wow thats a long list makes it easier though to keep up we do seem to be busy on this thread

kirst x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

oh god I have become obsessed with going to the loo every 5 minutes to check.  I went in Boots earlier and did look at the pg tests but then stepped away from them and left the shop!


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

Well the first week of the 2WW is over today phew!!

Am feeling fine, a bit bloated and sicky but other than that OK.  My boobs are bigger (and they werent small to start!) and a bit sore but nothing majorly different, oh apart from manic knicker checking every 5 minutes     

I am not sure whether my lack of symptoms is a good or bad thing, but hey ho only one more week to go, I am just praying I get to OTD.     

So sorry to all of you with BFN's out there, its a tough road we have to follow to get our dream, but dont't give up.  

Milo

x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Becks  -sending you lots of     and    you are very good i would have brought a test by now
good luck hun.... 

Bibe - really sorry hun.....   take care


pendleberyl   - Congrats on your BFP it is lovely to hear your news.....wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead.... 

sending          to us all in our 2ww or test days coming up

take care all
Roxy x 

sorry lizzy could you add me to the list my OTD is 4th July.....thanks hun....x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

becks - good luck with the call this afternoon!!

pendleberry - congrats on bfp... we really need some good news !!

milo- nice to see you here - well done on getting so far, 2nd tww is horrible!!!! when do you test?

roxy - welcome to the madness! when is test date for you?

afm - im off out now to get away from thinking too much,!!

jasmine x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Jasmine -  otd is the 4th July, feels so far away, when do you test sending    to you....x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

My test date is the 01 July so one week today.    

Milo
x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

can i ask a question i see some of you take 2 cyclogest a Day, i have only been advised to take 1 each night, is this right?

thanks 
Roxy x


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi roxy, 

I was advised to take 2 cyclogest a day 1 morning 1 night- but I think its becuase i had a miscarriage b4- best to check with your clinic I see poeple do both

pinkpear

actually feeling really fabby today- sun is shining, no pains, kickerchecking- so far ok today. am at work and feeling full of positive energy- it came to me- no point worrying- can't change whats happened so am getting on with this week and test sun/mon. Also put on a pair of pink killer heel sandels today- feels loads better already!

wishing u all love and luck

pinkpear


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

sorry all forgot to spell check- i'm crap at typing!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Pink killer heels sound great to me   

hubby wants me to go to work with him tomorrow so we can spend the day together whatever the result is....think it may be a good idea. 

Bex - fingers crossed for your blood results.....i think i would of bought a test as well!!! mind you I have been very good this cycle, its the first time I havn't started testing at least 4 days early. I've got 3 in the bathroom just waiting for the morning


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

Tricksy, I have not bought any tests this time, I had some last time and was obsessed by testing, so am resisting this time - you must have some will power to have them and not use them - good for you!  I know I would be peeing away if I had some   

Milo
x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Roxy,

I am on 2 x 400mg of Cyclogest a day, no idea if it keeps AF away....but above post says it doesnt. So that's good huh? 

Bibi - i am so so sorry about your BFN.   

Let's be glad the sun is out!

xxxx Joyce xxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Roxy,  I am also only on 1 x 400mg at night of cyclogest.  I think each clinic has their own regime. x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a clearblue test at home in my drawer that has been there for ages and I have even resisted the temptation to use it.  My tummy is doing somersaults, I've just spent lunchtime sat down on the seafront just thinking which I dunno if was such a good idea because that with the sad songs that kept appearing on my ipod made me cry, thank god for sunglasses!  I am dreading the phone call but I just want them to ring and put me out of my misery.please let it be good news, i think we deserve some.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

roxy- i am on cyclogest 400mg twice a day. each clinic has diff protocols but taking 2 wont harm you so if i were you id take 2. i had to confirm it with my clinic as the box said one and the nurse said 2 so i tool 2 until i knew for sure.

becks! we re on tenterhooks waiting.....   

driver225 - i guess everyone is diff , are you on cyclogest this time?

jasmine x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*driver225 * - damn. sorry to hear about your BFN.  im already planning my next cycle in aug /sept as well as pretty sure it hasnt worked this time. cramps again this afternoon. think the cyclogest is just keeping AF at bay but the floodgates will open soon. 

jasmine x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

nope they haven't call yet and its driving me mad!!  My H keeps texting and calling me which when the phone rings its scares me.  I am going have to call them because I think the clinic closes at 6 its highly stressing me out now!!  I feel like I'm in limbo land!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

i called them it was on the blooming answerphone, I am hoping someone is still there arghhhh!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
please help im not sure whats going on i have been rough last few days, dizzy, feeling sick and mega tired pains again today in left side like ovarie. just dont know if this good or nad sign or if im just making more into it all. this whole process sucks im so fed up of it all. we only want to be a mum and dad  

sorry for me post
kirst x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

hi birdey

i am so sorry you are feeling so rough and so low. I dont know about your pains, nausea, but why dont you call your clinic just to explain your symptoms and check that you are ok? Look after yourself tonight and snuggle up with a book or a film. 

I think the 2nd week is worse, it truly is dragging. feeling very isolated from my friends who do have kids. i am testing on 29th.

Wishing you well and sending big hugs   

Joyce xxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

i might have to do a test at home at this rate still no call grrrr i checked the test i had and it out of date
only by 2 years!!  best not use that then!


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Becks46

You have had the worst day! Get down to Boots if they're open!!! Cannot believe you did not get a call back.

Thinking of you lots

xxxJoyce xxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am soo annoyed and very upset that nobody has rung me.   h went slightly mad when he got home from work and left them a message on their answerphone asking for an answer.  I think its terrible leaving me for the whole day without a call or anything just to let me know!! I  think i am going to the late night chemist for a test.


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Becks,

I would just so that you have an answer tonight, you can sort the clinic out tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for you.     

Milo

x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Becks - do your clinic have an emergency number for those going through treatment ? I'd be very tempted to ring that...even if it's just to make the point that no one rang you back and they'd better ring you first thing in the morning ! I can't believe they've just left you like this today ! aargh ! Really keeping fingers crossed...  

Birdey - sorry you're feeling rotten...although I always think that symptoms like that are positive ! I so hope so !  

Well...I'm still absolutely symptomless - no sore boobs, no cramping. Even shooting pains from week 1 seem to have disappeared. I think I sometimes feel a slight twinge over my right ovary area...but think it's just my imagination. I'm really really trying to keep positive and hopeful, but underneath the calmness is a depressed lady who thinks that it's over. I can't even start to imagine how we're going to deal with yet another BFN next Tuesday. (btw - Roxy - I'm on 400mg cyclogest x 2 a day, as well as 8mg Progynova a day  - the Progynova's because I'm on a donor cycle)    

I'm so desperate for this to work that I keep trying to find 'signs' eg I got a book out of the library called 'One Life' (about a couple going through IVF - I've obviously decided to face it all face on !), and as I read through it I was thinking 'if they succeed, then we'll get a BFP..' How ridiculous ! has anyone else become manically fatalistic or superstitious 

love to all


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
becks im so sorry that is really bad of the clinic not to have called, i would get a test done so you know and then deal with the clinic tom, becuase when its a bfp you wont be so angry with the clinic bexaause you will be happy  

good luck

kirstx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks girls for the advice, problem is that I had my DEICSI at Crea in Valencia and all my scans and bloods at Agora in HOve.  Crea told me to go for a HCG blood test today so that's why I booked the Agora I don't have an emergency number but you would think that after hours they would have some sort of message on their answer phone.  My husband was livid when he got home and he left a message on the answerphone and says tomorrow he is going to make a complaint.    Surely a result of pregnancy test is important or even if they hadn't got the results back someone could have phoned and let me know  Grrr I am so angry!! My husband had just taken me out for a lovely meal and I've bought a clearblue digital test but I may be too scared to try it eeek!!!


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Becks, fingers crossed for you - I think you have us all on tenderhooks!!!     

Do it if you feel comfotable doing it, if not leave it until you speak to the clinic.

Milo
x


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

hi Becks46

sorry to hear youve had a nightmare day . I'm at the agora for icsi. normally the bloods are all sent to wimpole street about 1pm, and the results get phoned back by mid evening, my oestrogen levels were always phoned thru to me by 7/8 ish so i could alter my doses if needed. they have been wonderful with me- is there any way they have the wrong number or something\?? i have sent u the nurse emergency number by pm  Good Luck  

pixieg 
re superstitions, i live in the country and have a lovely route home from work, problem is i see loads of magpies so when i see a lone one i panic(sorrow) then cheer up if i go round the corner and see another(2 for joy) tonight coming home  i saw 4( 4 for a boy) then turned the corner to my house and saw a lone one again- does this count as 1 or 5, if 5 what does that mean!!  madness eh.   

been very windy today- my office was a bit pongy!!  i'm really bloated so Af will arrive v soon i fear! 

pinkpear


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Pixie for the number, I don't think I'll call it because she won't have my records with her but thanks anyway. it wasn't one of the usual nurses who did my test but she did say that she would find out when the bloods came through which she said was around 4 or 5pm and that someone would call me on my mobile I even checked she had the right number on the records.    The Agora are usually very good and everyone there is really nice and friendly I just think that someone has just had a bad day and made a mistake and its just bad luck that it appears to a very important blood test they have forgotten.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oh Becs what a horrible ordeal to go through.  Like the 2ww isn't bad enough without a delay in results.  I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you 

Lou xxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I just tested and it was a   I'm gutted I'll still wait to see if the blood test is any different tomorrow Thanks for all the support ladies you have been great!


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Becks -am so sorry that hpt is bad news .. but is there any hope that blood tests may be different?  
I had DEIVF in Spain and on 2WW now and I have been told to wait until Day 18 before doing HPT.  I know this seems like an awful long time but I guess that blood tests can be more reliable than HPT?  
I really wish that you might get better news tomorrow from clinic -take care   

Roxy - my test date is 4th july also!

Good luck all


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Lizzy - will you add me to the list please - my test date is 4 july -thanks, bonchance x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I tested this morning and we got    

I'm trying not to get too excited as the line was feinter on one of the tests than the control line but managed to sqeeze another wee out for the clear blue and that came up pregnant 1-2 weeks so fingers crossed we might of finally done it     going to ring my clinic today and get a blood test done

I'm shaking!!

Becks - so sorry hun you've been messed about   praying for better news for you today


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Becks what a horrid day for you yesterday (((hugs))). Hoping and preying the blood test result (when it finally comes!) tells a different story.

So very sorry to hear your news too Bibi (((hugs)))

Many congratulations to pendleberyl and tricky. That is brilliant, brilliant news   

No news from me - too early. The only thing that's happening with my body is rubish mild AF pains that started after ET and are still here a week later!


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Becks, so sorry about your news last night. Like the others have said, perhaps the blood test will be different. I hope you get that result today. Big hug to you.  

Tricksy - congrats! Lovely news, you must be so excited.  

And to the rest of my fellow ladies in waiting, thinking of you all. Still getting mild AF cramps every so often but boobs less sore than a few days ago. 

xxxxx Joyce xxxxx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

meant to say,

Bibi, so sorry about your news too. Big hug.  

xxxx Joyce xxxx


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Becks - so sorry for your news...but also keeping a sneaky 'fingers crossed' that your blood test will show something different - I always wonder how accurate hpt are in early pregnancy...  

Tricks - wonderful news - congratulations ! 

Pinkpear - oh I'm so with you on the magpie thing !! here's the song....so it looks like you're going to come into some money / silver !!! :-
"One for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl, four for a boy, five for silver, six for gold, seven for a secret never to be told"

I've been a bit silly over the last day or so, DH hasn't been around (at work then decided to go fishing till 10pm last night...doesn't he realise I need some company and support ? grr...but then it could be his way of dealing with the 2ww too, so may forgive him..) so I've been doing all the washing and pegging out on the line (stretching) - I guess I'm thinking that we're on track for a BFN so what does it matter...but now a little worried as very very faint 'heaviness' in my tummy this morning. Hope I haven't been doing too much. 5 more sleeps to go before we test....how long can this week be !

Good luck to all those testing over the next couple of days   

g
x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Tricksy* - thats great news ! many congrats,,,, hope youve stopped shaking and are enjoying the 2 lines now!! 

*Becks*- sorry to hear the BFN. but also   blood test is good news, it tends to be more accurate so theres still a chance!  

how is everyone else??
is anyone else getting bad cramps?? theyre even worse than normal AF cramps!! they last a few hrs then go away then come back.... i test on sat so really paranoid it could be AF. 
still taking cyclogest so worried thats keeping af away and shes fighting to show her ugly head.

love
jasmine x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Becks, hope you get an answer from your clinic soon. Please have some hope until then. After all you did test at night (hcg may have been diluted) and also depends on the brand of the hpt used.

Jasmine - In answer to your question, yes I am in my 2ww too  . I know that with progesterone, things just get so messed up   . I too am having bad cramps mainly in the evenings. It worries me too but then again there is no sure way of knowing if its AF or a pg sign.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
becks - im really sorry about all of your hassle, but please keep positive and hope they phone with better news today, will be thinking of you  

ttricksy - congrats on your bfp well done, keep rested and take care

kirst x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Becs - I'm so sorry the hpt was bad news but fingers crossed you'll get a more positive result from your blood test  

Tricksy - Congratulations on the BFP really pleased for you hun.

Well i have 3 more sleeps and my god it feels like the longest 3 sleeps ever.  It will be nice to finally know one way or the other and finally may put stop to the constant knicker checking and over analysing of every twinge, pain and gurgle my lower abdomen produces.  Hope everyone is well today, good luck to everyone testing over next few days

Lou x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sadly it was a   but I am ok.  Just really annoyed that I had to find out from my spanish clinic via email this morning as they had been faxed the results last night but nobody at the Agora had bothered to contact me.  Have had a grovelling very apolgetic nurse on the phone today saying that it was totally her fault.  I told her that it so important that this doesn't happen in the future because it is a life changing result and people shouldn't be left waiting like we were.  I said that there should have been some info left on the answerphone with an emergency number on it and she said that was a good point!  I asked her to call my husband who was livind and he managed to get a refund for the blood test and apologise from 3 different members of staff, I still think he is going to write a letter of complaint.  

My spanish clinic in Crea were shocked that I got a BFN as they were top quality embryos and they are going to get back to me about why they think it may not have worked this time.  I still have 4 little frosties waiting for me to use, I think we are possibly going to try FET in September give myself a few months off the enjoy the summer and relax.

I wish everyone good luck with their tests today, and big hugs for the BFN's
Oh and AF still hasn't reared her ugly head yet either, Crea reckon its the uestrogen or progynova supressing it.

Becks


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Becks i'm so sorry to hear of your sad news lots of   sent to you.  Glad you managed to air your frustrations at your clinic and maybe help to get something changed for others however I appreciate that is little compensation for your hell of a day yesterday and for your loss.  take care and lots of   for your FET.

Lou xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

becks 
sorry to hear it wasnt a nice surprise..hope you take the time out to get over this cycle esp the mismanaged bit at the end and best of lunck and strength to you for the next one, 

Jasmine x


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

oh becks so sorry   its was not the result you wanted. really feel for you. take it easy just chill out over the summer and good luck for your FET in the furture xx 

pinkpear


tricksy      congratulations to you   

well boobs are officially deflated now so i do believe will get  a negative, and its only the cyclogest keeping AF away, mind u quite like the cyclogest have had NO endometiosis pain at all with it-

take care all

love pinkpear... a very deflated pink 'pear'!!


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

becks, soooo sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself now, and spoil yourselves a little. Very best wishes for the next try  

Joyce xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Becks, so sorry you did not get the news you were hoping for.    

Tricksy - congratulations thats great news!     

Pinkpear - my boobs arent as sore as they were a few dyas ago either, I am testing the day after you and am sure there is plenty of time for them to have another growth spurt - its not over until the fat lady sing (or shows her ugly AF face!) so     for us both.

Jasmine, I have had cramps for the past two days (days 6 and 7 past ET) and also feel like there is pressure on my pubic bone, dont know whether its a good sign or not, but I found a thread the other day all about BFP's with AF cramps so feel a bit reassured by that.    

Milo

x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

pinkpear - like Milo and you, my boobs are less full and not sore any more....but trying not to lose hope. Still getting cramps every so often. What do they mean??!!! it is torture.

Feeling very low, was much more positive in the 1st week. Let the weekend pass fast...

Joyce


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just got my bloods back and they are only 38.5, i am 12dp blast transfer so not looking good   got to test again on Saturday, then on Monday and if I'm still getting positives then redo bloods on Monday


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tricksy

What score should the bloods be? I've not done this before so i have no clue what is good and what is not. Hang in there. Thinking of you

Joyce


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

apparentley they should be over 50 but when you look online they should be about 150-200 so they are very low  

I've got some crampings this afternoon but only in my left side so I am hoping and praying that I've got a late implanter


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tricksy,

Lets hope its just a slow grower and will catch up quickly.

  

Milo
x


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

tricksy

  for u

milo/liberty

have a range of bras from 32 DD up to 34 E, had gone up to using the 34 E but back to my 32 dd now  Boo hoo. In my last pregnancies i rapidly shot up to 36 F, but friends of mine never had any growth of their boobs when pregnant so i suppose we still can't tell, anyway am now going to stop poking them so much cos i'm bruising! 

pinkpear


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Tricksy - I do hope that your numbers go up hun -      - such a testing time for you  


BFN for us    so wishing that this one would be the one to take our pain away.............not meant to be.

Good luck everyone waiting on this intrepid nightmare of a journey.  Surely there must be some BFP's on the way           

Lots of love
Betty xxx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Linnie50

so sorry that this one was not your time....  

Take care of yourselves

Joyce xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

becks - im really sorry about your bfn it was so unfair of the clinic to treat you that way when the news is so devestaing for you. i think takung the summer is great idea that way you will be nice and fresh for fet for them to snuggle right in,  

linnie - really sorry too about your bfn, i hope you are getting some time with your hubby and wish you luck for future tx.

trixsy - im sorry your bloods were not as high, hopefully they will rise to what they shoudl be, keep yourself rested as much as poss and try to stay positive, we are all thinking about ya  

hope everyone else is doing ok here, we need some gopod news

im still about the same, mega bloated, sicky and mega tired just really drained, my boobs dont hurt but have got even bigger but i except thats the delightful pesseries. im just hoping all of these symptoms are becaus eof good news and not just symptoms of the drugs    

kirst x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

evening all

becks -so sorry for your BFN..Big hugs hun, and loads of luck for your next cycle. Good to hear that your Spanish clinic will be looking into possible causes in more detail - always helpful for ny future tx.   

tricksy - When i got a BFP in December, my initial bloods were in the 40s. The key factor was that they doubled every 48 hours - that'll be your critical test...so more of a wait I'm afraid.

pinkpear - hopefully things have just settled down a bit after the initial rush of hormones and medications. Keep hope hun.

I'm off camping for the weekend tomorrow night - just can't stay at home waiting for tuesday to arrive. Need to get out and do something or else I'll go mad ! Still no symptoms, still v worried...but still got an ickle bit of hope left. This is hell !

hugs to all

g
x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Becks -    it was  terrible the way the clinic have behaved like its not hard enough, without the added stress...take care hun...... 

Linnie - really sorry hun.......   take care

Trickys -try to rest up and stay    and i    your bloods will rise, it could be really early still , what have the clinic advised..... 

well im 4 days in now 9 days to go, i also have slight cramping and boobs are very sore , really hurts to take my bra off once its on,
its really hard not to read to much into the symtoms

hi everyone and sending everyone       
Take care

Roxy x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi 
roxy - i know exactly how you feel, it is a nightmare 2ww, makes you realise how easy it muct be to fall naturally, you would not even know by this point. keep positive  

kirst x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Becks-   I am so sorry you didn't get better news from the clinic this am -take care and spoil yourself this weekend 

Linnie -   I am so sorry you got bad news also -take care + spoil yourself also 

Tricksy -your BFP was fab news and I am really hoping your bloods continue to go up     -make sure you rest +take care of yourself  - you are so close 

Good Luck to everyone else waiting     

regards, bonchance


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

im so sorry to all the girls with the BFN xxxx Its awful I know! please try to take care of yourselfs x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

Im on 2ww ttc with immune tx...anyone else?  Second month of clexane, prednisolone and aspirin. Im on CD 17

angels


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

without tmi is discharge a good or bad sign, or no sign ?     

kirst x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi birdey -
i dont know!! but i wish i knew. im testing tomorrow and yesterday i had some brownish mucky dcharge and then some fleshy coloured discharge later on wiping . ok i was rooting around but paniked. had mild cramps which then settled and now there is nothing!! ive read dark brown dcharge is ok as its old blood but red and fresh blood could be a warning. what colour was yours?

Tricksy- how are you feeling today? more positive i hope.

Linnie - sorry to hear about your sad news.

Berry - how you doing?

hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry for no personals. got to start work now!

love
jasmine xx
2mummies- have you been tempted to test yet?


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

trixsy I hope your bloods improve very soon. Take good care of yourself won't you.

Betty and Becks, I'm so, so sorry to hear your news  (((hugs)))

I've got butterflies in my stomach today, or so it seems. Think I'm now imagining a whole array of symptoms that aren't really there . I'm 10dpo now. Am really tempted to do an early test this Sunday at 12dpo. Is that very naughty?


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi there everyone

Im new to this thread, im on 2ww at the moment, and was wondering if anyone else was testing on or around the 6th to 8th of july or close, would be nice to have someone testing at a similar time.

Hope your all ok sending you all  

   Newyorker


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Can I join you!

Mine is a 10 day wait, I had E/T yesterday and have 2 day 5 blastocysts on board, test day is *5th July*.

This is my 11th 2ww, so I know what I'm in for! , total rest for 3 days, then feeling ok and positive up to day 5ish, then the mnid starts to do over time, then the comparing of symptoms! which is normally from the progesterone anyway! , then the knicker checking!  then sinks in the dread and the fear wether its worked? then its finally D day! 

Anyway good luck to anyone else on this mad 2ww. 

Poppins x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi poppins
welcome to the TWW,
i have bee reading your diary and think youre so very brave to do this so many times, im on my 1st TWW and gone totally loopy already!!

wishing you lots of luck and hoping its your time. 

Jasmine x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

hi poppins and newyorker! Welcome to the land of fun and laughter...oh no, i must be getting mixed up 

On a serious note, i just had an acupuncture session, i was telling my acupuncturist about the cramps and that lots of us are getting them and what do they mean etc etc and she said that the AF-like cramps are due to the womb lining changing all the time, and also if you have endo at all, like i do, then it could be from the ovaries contracting back to normal size - this would cause pain. So we have not to worry at all she said. Try to keep the abdomen warm with sweaters and blankets but not to use heat at all. 

Hope this helps, it has certainly reassured me somewhat. 

Love and luck to everyone.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks!

Hi Newyorker, good luck!  

Jasmine, Thanks, I wish you luck too.  

Liberty, Its true that the ovaries do contract back and you can feel twinges etc, also if your on cyclogest pessaries these can do funny things with your mind and symptoms too as they can cause the odd tummy cramps etc!

Poppins x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

i did something naughty this mornign and bough a first repsonse 6 day early test as was having so many symptons could not resist. my test day is not till tuesda so 5 days early, but omg i had a faint line   please god let it stay  

kirst x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

you are really naughty , but that is very fab.... 

Joyce x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

How naughty are you kirst??  but thats great news   for it to continue xx


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

That is brilliant news Kirst    CONGRATULATIONS

What were your symptoms?

I bought a test today too and plan to have a go on Sunday morning   (also 5 days early as official test date isn't until Thursday).

Feeling pretty cr*py tonight. I've been sleeping so badly with these night sweats and just don't fancy any food at all today as I'm over tired.

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Kirst that definately sounds like good news.

I have had a strange day today extremely itchy hands and a massive eczema flare up on my neck overnight. I am hopeing this is a good sign of hormonal changes otherwise darn I really wanna stratch.

Off to have my pudding now Homemade Rhubarb and Strawberry crumble with custard. I shall enjoy it thoroughly.


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

kirst.     how brave were u!    Glad it looks as if its going to be a positive  . hope the line gets much darker, don;t test again now until test day!!!!! 

well now getting deep pelvic acheing   no cramp as such just a heaviness, boobs can be sore as i take my bra off, but thats often normal for me. today it was a lovely sunny day and i went for a walk with 2 friends in the country lanes and footpaths where i live, unfortunately we got lost as we forgot to take our os map with us, and 4 hours later found a pub  , had lunch then some kind chap gave us the direction back home again- it only took us 45 minutes!!! bummer cos i'm sure thats why i'm aching now and i just couldnt tell my friends i was on the 2ww, luckily they did a very leisurely pace as they know i'm not that fit- they normally run the 10k, not walk it!

well off to put my feet in a nice relaxing lavender filled bowl!!!  

not sure when test now, ET was the 15th, is it 15 days after ET, does that include ET day or does the day after count as day 1- many of u had et on the 15th but seem to have varying test dates. also aware that the hcg trigger inj, takes 10-11 days to clear the body anyway so don't want to test early.

pinkpear


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

pinkpear

i am not sure about the OTD. I had ET on 15th too, and i've just assumed two weeks exactly, so was going to test on Monday coming. But perhaps i should wait till Tues?

Had my HCG jab on 10th so should be out my system by yesterday or so, so i think if you had your HCG jab same time as me it should have gone by now. Clinics just seem to leave you to work it out rather than say, test on this day. Grrrr.

My boobs totally deflated now , still getting cramps and twinges.

Enjoy your lavender xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pinkpear- i think different clinics stipulate different test dates, mine is day 16 from EC which would be Day 11 from my day 5 ET however my lat cycle they said day 14 post EC with day 1 being the next day.  Sorry this doesn't really give you any clear answers 

Lou xx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

thank u girls, 

i have bought a pg test today and i think i will hang onto it until tuesday-its my day off so if its bad news then i wont have to face anyone at work, shame i wont know the result before sat- have a big bbq party to go to and am dying for some lovely chilled white stuff- really missing it. summer without chilled white wine just aint the same!

pinkpear xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

i'm with you on that one Pinkpear, what i'd do for a cold glass now   xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi pinkpear

in the same predicament as you,have a bbq to go to on sat night, but ive been naughty and tested early(probably to early).
and got a neg, but hoping that its changed to + ,test date the same as you.  dh is away from sunday, and dont want to deal with the otd by myself, so we are going to test tomorrow, with the spare pee stick!  

sam


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

love and luck   to you sam   
pinkpear


----------



## missus o (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi girls
big hugs to all of you who tested negative    
Huge hugs   to all you who are postive - sticky embies rule

Im now 6 days til d - day.  Had very bad left ovary pains for 4 days after ET, stomach was huge and boobs bloated.  Eventually settled then on day 5 (or even night 5) was woken up with bad AF type pains lasting most of the night.  ?implantation?  No bleed though.
Now am frequent knicker checking with cyclogest and watery discharge to make me mental.  Also - is it just me?  
Using cyclocest vaginally but 20 mins after insertion start farting like a horse lasting 10 mins - am i just a windy girl (not usually) or is the meds?

First cycle had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever and even postponed the test for 2 days (can you believe it) as was convinced that bad news was on the way, i tested postive but unfortunately miscarried twins at 8 weeks  

This time am making myself mental, cant sleep (only managing 4 hours a night) even twinges in my toes are symptoms of something.  Have been off work for last 2 weeks  but go back on Sunday and am sure i will drive everyone nuts with my irrationality (work colleagues unaware of 2WW).
Good luck to everyone 
Audrey


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Poppins our et date was the same so we are nearly testing on the same date!! I had 2x day 3 embies on board so I will test a couple of days after you probably the 7th july (if not before  ) I wil be thinking of you through this horrid time!!!

Birdey, I posted my congrats to you on a diferent thread but just incase      
Im really please for you and hope this BFP stays with you   

Liberty, thanks for the welcome, am I right in saying that you are testing monday?? If you are im sending you   

Hi Pinkpear, good luck for tuesday im   for you. I think all clinics give out diff info on what date to test but my clinic said that day 1 is the date of embryo transfer and that I would test on day 16, however I would feel totally comfortable testing on day 14, I think thats plenty     good luck

Hi tegk68, we might have to send the   around to your house   
If you do test im sending you lots of   and   let us know how you get on

Sam I hope that your test is bfp next time. On my 1st ivf I tested 5 day early and had negative, but did one 2 days later and bfp, so definately keep your chin up   

Well im on day 2 of tww. Im feeling ok but hope I haven't overdone it. I have been at home not work and just pottered around, made tea and did the dishes, and a bit of washing. I haven't lifted anything heavy, but do you think I have moved around too much, I hope not   

Thanks for reading my ramblings on
Take care Newyorker x x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Newyorker, just noticed your signature,   very sorry to see you lost 2 precious boys, I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you for the whole of the journey.   

Kirst, Naughty....but nice! Well done, do you have a blood test on your official day? or do you do a hpt? Best of luck!  

Hi to evreyone else, isn't it hot and muggy tonight!  

Poppins x


----------



## carolmac (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I usually post on the international and over 40 boards but am on my 1st 2ww and wanted to discuss with others in a similar position. I had DE IVF at a clinic in Crete. 2 embryos transferred (day 3) on the 15/6. The clinic advised me to test on the 29th but I did a digital pee stick this morning and got a negative. I good friend of mine who has been through this many times told me not to lose hope as could have late implanter's or hcg levels have not risen sufficiently to get positive reading. Has anyone been in a similar position? I have convinced myself I will be jetting back for the frosties a.s.a.p.

Wishing everyone lots of luck and BFP's

Carolmac


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey girls ive had a terrible stressfull day i got some bad news around 4pm and ever since then i have been having really bad cramps and jaggy pains lower abdomen. Worried now some going wrong! tempted to test in the morning, i will be 8 days past a two day transfer? anyone got a positive that early? Just tired in pain and emotional sorry about the me post. Newyorker your signature broke my heart, your so brave x


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Good Morning everyone, Can I join??

Had ET Thursday 25th, 2x Blasts on board so my 10 day wait has started, *Test day 5th July* same as poppins.

So far so good, just resting up and taking it easy. This is my first go so no doubt will have many insane questions later in the week when I start to get more anxious but so far so calm !! 

I look forward to getting to know you all and sending everyone lots of sticky vibes.

Swaza xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi girls, just to let you know I tetsed today and its a  , we are both very shocked but very very happy


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

great news glitter girl  

Hi swaza. This is my first time too...am nearly at testing time (Mon). Don't worry, just rest and relax. 

grace222, try not to fret my dear, might be a complete coincidence. Make sure you rest today.

Thinking of everyone.    

Is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I am having the worst time. I look shocking, big bags under my eyes and very crabby today LOL.

xxx Joyce xxx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello girls

Well after my epic walk in the country side yesterday was aching all over today and can't stop peeing. for some reason my hand reached out to the pee stick next to the loo and i ran it under the'stream' not sure why i did it- think it may have had something to do with party tonight and needing some veeno!, anyway shock horror   was totally gobsmackd naughty naughty me   otd not till tuesday

am fully aware it may go/fade or just be chemical and having m/c last time not getting too excited  amazed as had eSET and i'm 41!, aslo aware with my age 75% of eggs are gentically cr*p, so it may not make it anyway.

How am I going to keep my mouth shut at the party!!! i will rest again on my otd  tuesday

great news glitter girl may it stick for u too

liberty-  for good news for you

pixie   for u

hello to all the newcomers  

a very shocked pinkpear


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

congratulations to all of you with BFP's.    

Not such good news for us, I had a bit of spotting last night and more today, quite red not pink or brown so I did a test and it was BFN.

MY OTD is not until Wed so still have a few days to go but it is not looking hopeful for us.    

Was supposed to go to Take That tonight but have had to sell my ticket as I cant stop crying.

Milo

x


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just had ET less than four hours ago. OTD July 10th. Would love to compare notes with you all along the way   Stomach has been bloated and crampy since ec and (.)(.) sore. Having a relaxing day today, reading , bit of telly, feet up and some FF  


Milo - still got 4 days til otd. I wouldn't give up hope yet.   it's late implantation xx

pinkbear - hope your bfp sticks   Have fun at your party xx

liberty - hope you get a good night's sleep tonight xx

glittergirl -    xx

swaza - half way there. Stay chilled xx


Sending sticky vibes and babydust to everyone on 2ww  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

pinkpear, that's fabulous, congrats!   . Fingers crossed it stays that way for you. 

Milo, so sorry , it's horrid news. I hope you're being looked after well and comforting yourself.  . Don't give up yet though, there' still time and you may stop spotting. Might be a late implant. 

welcome Mrs Mac, nice to have you on board. Lots of rest for you for the next few days.

Joyce xxx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all

Pinkbear great news...   and   it gets stronger.... 

Milo - sorry hun but like everyone says might be a late implant....try and stay positive...and pray the result changes..  

Gliter girl....congrats wishing you a healthy 8 months ahead......  

sending        to all of you this really is the hardst part of the whole thing
trying to stay positive and reading into all the signs....

well i have reached half way, my clinic advise to test 12 days past my et, i had a day 2 transfer, i am day 6 today i really wish there was a way of knowing to save this wait

take care all 
Roxy x


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, can I join the 2 week wait list please? I am 44 this Wednesday, had 7 eggs collected on weds, out of which five fertilized. This morning, I had 3 embies transferred. One was 2 cells and the others were both 3-4 cells. My test date is 09/07/09! It's going to be a long hard wait-- everyone is so pessimistic because of my age! Thanks, and here's to hoping for BFPs all around! Xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Carolmac, I hope its just too early for you, try a sainsburys hpt I find them more sensitive than the digital ones?  

Grace, I think you will automatically asume the crapms etc are a bad sign but that early on it could still be your ovaries going back or possiblt a good sign if you see what I mean, I had cramps and the odd sharp pain in most of my positive cycles, even a tiny spotting occasionally, so fingers crossed, I hope you can feel postive sending a   its hard when something throws a spanner in the works.  

A couple of friends of popped in earlier too we had lunch in the garden together which was nice, they only stayed about and hour or so so that was good, as need to keep my feet up every so often! I love the excuse!  

DH is cooking some pasta now for our dinner, I made quite a few dishes and froze them in preparation, we have meat balls tonight! Oh just been called its ready!  

Poppins x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks girls so much, poppin your right it could be a good sign! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Still in shock from our bad news but there is a solution to it all so now in the solution frame of mind tank goodness. I am now 8 days past a two day transfer and the wait is unbearable, but hey onwards ...... big hug to everyone x


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all, mind if i join you??

Had 2 blasto's transfered this am   Now for the worst bit    Test date is 9/7/09 Good luck to everyone, hope your not all to stressed out   

Chicky x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Well we decided to test befoer going to bed as I doubted i'd get much sleep either way and OMG it was  we are soooo happy and shocked.  Think it's going to take a little while to sink in.  Congratulations to all the BFP's over the last few days.  Sending lots of   and   to those still waiting

Lou xx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

hi loubes, that's brilliant, congrats  

welcome chickymush, hope you are resting for next few days. good luck to you.

thinking of everyone    

xxx Joyce xxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I missed you all yesterday and what a successful day you all had!! Its lovely to have all these positive vibes!! Im on day 4 and what a slow day it is!! Im trying to convince myself that I can test 3 days earlier as embies were 3 days old when put back, is that right??

Carolmac  there is definately still hope, testing too early can mess with your brains so try and stay away from pee stick, you might be surprised by the outcome...Im sending you   

grace222  on my 1st ivf I tested on day 9 post 2 day transfer and bfn, then tested on day 11 and bfp, it is worth waiting, if you can 

swaza Hi my thoughts are with you during this 2ww  I test near you and poppins, mine is the 7th (ish)
sending you  

glittergirl  congrats on your  How old were your embies when they were transferred??

 Pinkpear  fantastic news     I pray it stays for you x x

 milo  sorry for your bfn but you have tested quite early. I tested 5days early and had bfn then on day 11 had bfp. Make sure you use good quality pee stick too. Sending you 

 Mrsmac  thinking of you, our test dates are very near, sending you  

 roxy  Good luck with 6 days left 

 chickymush and maybbaby4  welcome to 2ww good luck  

 loubes  Fantastic news     Have you tested early from your otd, sending you loads of


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Not sure *New Yorker * about the testing date. Logic says 'yes'.

HUGE, ENORMOUS congratulations to *glittergirl*, *pinkpear * and *loubes *   

Hello & good luck to *carolmac*, *mrsmac*, *maybbaby4*, *swaza * and *chickymush * 

Yes *liberty71*, you're not alone on the really bad sleeping front. Think it may be one of the side effects of the progesterone?

*Milo*, so sorry your test wasn't positive but as others have said, maybe you'be tested just that little bit too early. Here's hoping 

I am also hoping I have tested too early too (too late for the police newyorker !). I did a test this morning at 12dpo and it was definately *BFN*. Shortly after also noticed a creamy discharge (Oooo nice!), which I think I can recall me getting sometimes just before AF is due 

All of you, keep taking good care of yourselves and put your feet up in this lovely sun


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi everyone 
I'm new  

Lizzy- could you please add me to the list.  I test on 7th July  

Loubes - fantastic news chick!!  Bet you'll be pinching yourself this morning in disbelief - well done  

Chickymush - hi hun    Your OTD is 2 days after me.  Will you test early?  Good luck   

grace222 - I see you're at the point where you're going bonkers    It's bl00dy awful isn't it? Like you say you just have to keep going  

Maybbaby - ah hun, sorry to hear people are being so pessimistic.  I am   for you  

Milo - I am so sorry hun.  That is devastating and such a disappointmnet with the timing of the concert.  No words will be of comfort so  

Pinkpear - OMG that's fab news!! Did you manage to keep   at the party  

Glittergirl - wow! another BFP! - brilliant  

Hello and   to Poppins, Roxy, Liberty, Mrsmac, Sam, Missus O, Newyorker, Carolmac, Swaza, and EVERYONE on here -     for a full house of BFPs !! 

Well, I am 3 days post transfer and feeling okay so far.  This is my 4th 2ww and I always find the first week not so bad.  I will be completely ignoring any 'symptoms' as I've had various before and it was a BFN every time.  It's nice at this stage having some time to think there's a possibility of being preg but I know I will be going   as I get into the second half. 

Just in case anyone might benefit, here's some of the things I do that help me through the wait:
* Spend time doing things I usually say I can't fit in, e.g. art and craft projects    Makes me feel good about myself as I often feel bad about myself when dealing with infertility
* Do some 'nesting' like clearing out - even if it ends up that a baby isn't coming I've done something constructive and will feel the benefit of it anyway
* Pay special attention to my DP - we often forget that they are going through this dreaded wait too - they just don't talk about it as much - 
* Eat nice things     (while still being healthy too of course!) 
* Watch a film or read a book (even ones that I would never usually touch - you can surprise yourself) and they're great for killing time.  I like a bit of Laurel and Hardy as they say laughter is great for implantation   
* Plan for a BFN - I know that sounds negative but I find it helps me to work out how I will cope and gives me a reality in case of that horrendous disappointment and hurt - DP goes into his cave when we get a BFN so I have my closest friends on 'standby' and if it's bad news we will go to the pub and I just talk and let it all out.    I also make nice plans (in my head) like a weekend away,  doing stuff in the house, and having my favourite drink of pink fizz! 

Anyway, there's all sorts we can do while we go crackers - I hope everyone is managing in their own way - and of course this thread will no doubt be a fab support too! 

Loads of love girls


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks newyorker! NYC is actually my home town and I'm going over from July 3-11 ( too bad about flying but I figure women do it all the time). I'll be away for my test date 9/7/9.

Good luck to all; it's lovely to see so many positive results! X


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Teg - sorry I missed you there - I'm so sorry your test has come up neg


----------



## carolmac (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Many congratulations to Loubes - Pinkpear - Glittergirl on your BFPs. 

Sending hugs to Milo and others who have BFNs

Good luck to NewYorker, Locket, Chickymush, Mrs Mac, Audrey and all those others sitting out the wait, I so hope you get BFP's.

I tested again this morning and still BFN. I will have blood test tomorrow but not hopeful. After 4mc I was sure ED would be successful but not to be. Looks like I will be planning flights back to Crete for the frosties. 

Locket - I thought your coping tips were great and will be using them next time.

Will take my DS (6) to the park, keep hugging and kissing him this morning. Trying to focus on the positives in my life at the moment but the dissapointment is hanging there like a dark cloud.

Lots of luck to all. I will keep watching your progress.

Carolmac


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

just to say congratulations to all those who have tested for bfp, hope you all resting up and we will all be thinking of you  

and to all those who got bfn im real sorry alot of you have tested early so will be praing that otd will give you your dreams. take care  

im not testing again now till tuesday but just praying my little one stays with me, i know 5 days early was early but hopefully the line will have got darker and it satys with us this time  

kirst x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Carolmac - so very sorry hun. I hope that dark cloud lifts very soon


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Carolmac, Sorry it was negative,   I do hope it changes for you, if not all the best for the frozen cycle.  

Good luck to those testing soon!  

Pinkbear, Glittergirl, & Lou, Congratulations that fab news, best of luck!    

Hi everyone else.  

I keep waking really early these bl***y steriods do it to me every time  , and I'm still in the habit of getting up for a wee in the night too with all the water I've been having to drink, and I have to take a ritrodrine tab at 3am so I dont get a whole nights sleep at all.  

I woke to a cold sore this morning, another thing I get at this stage!   and I cant even use my zoviraz cream  

Poppins x  day 3 of 2ww!


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

It is a BFN for us    

Not been on-line because our laptop has been misbehaving but not sure I would have been up for posting anyway. 

After light brown spotting from Monday to Thursday last week I decided to test and put myself out of my misery on Thursday morning (2 days before OTD).  It came up as a light BFP but a definite BFP.  After 3 days of crying and thinking it was all over we then had this glimmer of hope.  The glimmer of hope lasted about 15 hours because that night AF started in full flow. Tested next morning and a very very light BFP. Didn't even bother testing yesterday as AF was very heavy.

I knew it would be hard but not this hard.  We are both exhausted and emotionally wrecked.  We went into it knowing that we were doing 3 IVFs back to back and had the funding ready but I obviously was not prepared for the emotional stress of it all.  Obviously if it had worked it would all be worth it but when it doesn't work it cant be worth it because there is nothing.  

We are trying to be positive.  At least we got to ET and the glimmer of a BFP must be a good sign.  We did get our 2 good embryos and even our 1 frostie.  I am trying to shake the cloud of doom that says I am too old, I am probably not capable of having children and we are going to keep doing this for nothing. 

Today is the first day of the next time.  We are going to spend some time together and get strong again before we go again in September (I guess).  Sorry this is a miserable post and I'm sure by the next one I will be cheerier.

Congratulations for all the BFPs and     for the disappointed ones.

To all those who are still waiting      be strong. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

So, so sorry 2mummies  

I don't want to give you false hope, but I'm sure I have read on here about people who've had a BFP and period and gone on to have a healthy baby... anyone else? Please do make sure you do your official test next week just to be on the certain side.

Again. massively sorry. It's horribly hard, and unfair, all of this


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

the2mummies - really sorry and hope that you spend some time together and will be thinking of you, take care  

kirst x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

So sorry 2mummies heres hoping for better luck next time.

Well week one of 2ww nearly over and I have to say I'm not sure how I feel this time round, haven't had any twinges for a couple of days so starting to think maybe it hasn't worked this time.

I do hope I am wrong though only time will tell I suppose.

Off to put the kettle on who fancies a cup of tea.


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

2mummies and carolmac and tegk68 - so so very sorry to hear your news. It is so unfair, so frustrating and affects every area of your life. Take some time out to grieve properly and take things at your own pace. Sending you big hugs  and warm thoughts. 

Poppins, i am waking early too, and finding it really hard to get to sleep in the first place. When i was injecting and sniffing i slept like a log! Very annoying, and i guess it must be the progesterone. 

Locket - your tips are great. I think i have been neglecting my DH a bit....you are so right about them needing attention too. It's not just about us. 

Tillergirl - my twinges have also eased. It might just be things settling down?

To everyone else that is still waiting, thinking of you all lots    . I am testing tomorrow, i have just bought a pair of tests and i am using all my willpower not to do it right now!  .   for me...  

Milo - sounds like there could still be hope for you if you test again on OTD. 

It's a lovely Sunday here, enjoy your days girls. 

Love and luck, Joyce xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well I am still bleeding, not loads but it is there every time I wipe and is going from red to brown then red again.

Itested yestersay and it was negative so have another test in the cupboard but it is not looking good.  AF was due to arrive tomorrow so I am sure that is what will happen.

Not sure where we go from here.    

Milo
x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Milo

So sorry hun. It's all horrid.  

Joyce xxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

The2mummies and everyone else with BFN realy sorry but I do agree with tegk68 and I have heard of people that have full bleeds and go on tohave a viable pregnancy, please make sure you do the test on your otd date. Sending you tons of hugs though thrrough this heartbreaking time x            

Apart from BIRDEY is there anyone else at the moment that is in 2ww with FET?? I cant seem to find many people and wonder where they all are  

Love and   to all 

Newyorker x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, I go away for 2 days, and SO much happens ! there seems to have been a lot of naughty early testers  ...but I can't blame you at all !!

To all those with BFPs - CONGRATULATIONS    Wonderful news ! 

To those who've recently got BFN's...   I'm so so sorry. I hope you're able to take some time to grieve and be angry. Look after yourselves.

2 more sleeps for me till Tuesday test date. Can't get excited about it at all as feel absolutely normal...but also can't really start preparing myself too much for a BFN as I'd just become a depressed lunatic 2 days before I really need to be ! I'm going to put a bottle of wine in the fridge on Mon night anyway...just in case (of BFN). I've got lots of social stuff on next week, so hoping that it'll help me deal with whatever the outcome is.


  to everyone

g
xx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi lizzi

Can I ask if it would be possible for you to put me on the list of outcomes!!
Im am in the process of 2ww from fet. I had 2 x day 3 embryos transferred on thursday 25/06/09 and my test date should be 14 days later on the 08/07/09

Hope thats ok thankyou   

Newyorker x x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

newyorker, was just reading your history, am so sorry about your wee boys  . You are very brave, I really hope this time is your time.

Love, Joyce xxx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello girls

So sad for 2mummies and carolmac and tegk68  and milo   this is such an emotional ride. take time out to heal yourselves and treat yourselves nicely.  the day will come when you will get what you wish for.  

well after my shock result, i did go to the party and keep   it was so hard!. I've had a day of very mixed emotions   today, i'm happy and excited but also the awful anxiety has reared its ugly head again. i had such an awful pregnancy last time until i m/c at 10 weeks i became very depressed and vomited from noon to night and am so scared that is whats going to be repeated so have been sobbing to DH i know i should be over the moon- but been there and it is very scary from here on in too!  Had a lovely chat with sister today she cheered me up and i feel a little more in control. kept thinking back to yesterday and that makes me grin i looked a right idiot as went out for gentle bike ride yesterday  thru the lanes with dh and ds, the path narrowed i took it gently, and realised i had to stop, i put my foot down and realised my foot went into a ditch, and over i went straight into the brambles and nettles which broke my fall- - am scratched all over my bum and legs, and arms. DH spent time picking out the thorns from my bum!..   mmm. maybe will have to stop my cycling now.. shame i always feel at peace when i'm on my bike.

to all you testing this week-- sending you all loads of luck and     hang in there!

love pinkpear


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sorry ladies......i've not been on top of things at the moment and I've not been around or supportive.

Many hugs to those who need them 

I've updated the list......_please_ let me know if I have missed anyone.

Love and much luck       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

morning all,

tested this morn,   for us    

DH wants us to test again later in the week but i havent tested early so i don't see the point...i just want to be able to go swimming again and start leading a normal life from today. I'm kind of at the end of my limit of waiting. What do you think?

Does anyone know how long it takes for AF to come once i stop the pessaries? I've had no bleeding at all, it's quite cruel, tricks you into believing all is well....

This is only our first time, so i know i would have been very fluke-y to be successful first time, but i am still gutted. It feels like such a long journey just to get here and the journey just goes on and on. 

Sorry for a gloomy post. I know a lot of you are on your 2nd, 3rd, 4th attempt and i should not have expected a good result. 

Wishing everyone love and luck. Hope you are ok pinkpear after your fall  

Joyce xxx


----------



## sadiesue (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Sadie sue here just to let you all know we done our test yesterday and were gutted   absolutley gutted, we'd made the mistake of convincing ourselves this was going to work as we were using donor eggs. On previous post I'd said this was to be our last go because of money but at this moment I just can't let go and Im thinking already about doing it again, don't know where the money will come from.

I think what makes it worses is the fact that we only ended up with three usable eggs from our lovely donor and two fertilised which were put back so no frosties for us.

I think if we do manage to have another go I will go abroad as you have your own donor so all the eggs are yours so hopefully you end up with some frosties to fall back on. Another thing that has been running around our heads is we think we need th hospital to check that theres nothing else wrong with me as I've never had a pregnancy even doing all the rounds of IVF when we were using our own eggs and I've been reading alot about NK killer cells and immunity problems, maybe im clutching at straws,who knows.

Anyway I'm supposed to be going back to work this work this week but I don't think I can do Im really feeling blue and I think AF is coming today and I know it will be a bad one. Im going to go to GP today or tomorrow and see if I can get signed off for this week.

I want to wish everyone who is currently on the 2ww all the very best and sending loads of luck and love to you all.

Sadiesue
xxxxx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

so sorry sadiesue.  . I'm feeling just like you right now. 

I really hope it works out for you. It would be worthwhile getting the NK cells thing checked out, there are tests they can do and it must be worth ruling out. 

xxxx


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear about everyone who has suffered a BFN recently. It just isn't fair. Lots of love and hugs. Xxx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

liberty and sadie

so sorry it wasnt your time this time, stay strong it will happen one day  

love and hugs
pinkpear


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello ladies, can I join in please?

Firstly I am so sorry Liberty and Sadie for your BFN´s, wish there were words to make it easier   

I am on my 2nd ICSI (first was a BFP but resulted in early m/c) and I am 4dp3dt. I had 2 x 8 cell embies transferred which I think were grade 2. 

Does anyone else feel completely normal ?? I think some of the medication I am on makes me feel bit light headed about an hour after taking but other than that I feel like I have dreamed the whole EC/ET! 

My OTD is Monday 6 July (week today)

Im off work this week but really trying NOT to just lay around the house. Might have a walk in a bit, trying not to go  

Natalie x


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Natalie, I had my ET on the 27th and I feel completely normal too! Just more worried than usual! Hopefully this is a good thing for both of us. When is your test date? Xxx


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybbaby, glad to hear you feel 'normal' too! My test date is 6 July (2 weeks after EC) When´s yours?


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think my test date is 9/7/9, a few days after you  but whenever I've been pregnant in the past, I just "knew" straight away -- another reason why I'm worrying about feeling just normal! Never happy eh? X


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness liberty71 and sadiesue, I'm so, so sorry to read your news  . After having a BFN yesterday myself, I know well that horrible, sinking feeling. Take good care of yourselves. It has to be your turns next 

Thanks for updating the list lizzyb 

Natinspain, there seems to be no right or wrong symptoms. Many have loads and go onto have a BFP and many have none at all and likewise get a BFP. All very confusing and frustrating!

I myself will be glad to get rid of these drugs (gesterone). Pretty much since ET I have had AF style cramps, hot flushes at night and bloatedness. This will be quite a positive for me to go back to 'normal' should I carry on to get a BFN at my OTD on the 2nd, although of course I'd way rather suffer and and have a BFP!

Feeling waves of nausea today, which tells me zip all. Could be pregnant but also could be a sign AF is round the corner as I often get nausea before my period is due


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have been bleeding on and off since Sat now, not heavily just when I wipe and it switches between bromw and red.

Did a test this morning and it was a BFN, so we will wait until Wed which is our official OTD but I know I am not goign to be one of the lucky ones who have a late implanter and go on to get a BFP.     

Sorry to everyone else who has had a BFN over the weekend, its such a horrible time and such a hard journey but I for one am not ready to give up my dream yet so we will be trying again.

Milo
x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Morning everyone  

Liberty -     I'm so so sorry hun.  It's totally pants (I'm not allowed to swear on here otherwise my language would be shocking!) AF usually comes for me 1 or 2 days after a OTD.   Have a good cry and make some nice plans to look forward to.  

the2mummies - massive hugs - it's so   cruel   

Milo - another lady who I know will be feeling really sad right now - please be kind to yourself and let others look after you until you feel stronger   

Sadiesue - I know it may not be the first thing on your mind right now but counselling has really helped me when I have been low.  I know it can be expensive but you may have a service though your employer which is free or you could get your GP to make you a priority.  I'm so sorry - I really do feel for you and know how much it can hurt  

poppins - how's the sleeping?  Any better pet>  

pinkbear - can totally understand your worries hun.  I imagine I will be just the same if I am lucky enough to fall pg again.  It's so hard when you've been given your dream then it is snatched away.  Sending you a truck load of sticky stuff     - do you know yet when your first scan is?  

Natinspain - hope your final week goes fast   - I know just what you mean about feeling 'normal' but that doesn't mean anything.  You just don't know what's going on in there - here's hoping your embies are snuggling in there   

pixie -     for tom.  Is that OTD and will you do an HPT or BETA?  

Hope everyone else is okay - this waiting is such a difficult time for us isn't it     I am having really vivid anxiety dreams and waking up very early for a wee.  I am trying to do things to kill the time but I'm still thinking about the 'what ifs' all the time     I go back to work on Wed so I'm hoping I won't be daydreaming and it will be a good distraction/ help the time go faster      

   for each and every one of you on this dreaded wait


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Firstly sorry to hear your news tegk68, liberty71 & sadiesue I can't imagine how you're feeling. Sending you a  .

Just wanted to say to Natinspain & Maybbaby4 ME TOO!! I had ET on 25th and feel 'normal' well as normal as I can be on all these drugs but was kind of hoping to get 'some' symptoms but then as I've read symptoms could be AF coming or BFP so maybe ignorance is bliss.   I would love nothing more than this to work, but could I be lucky enough for it to work first time ?  Oh how I hope so, but am realistic too.

This time next week my life will be at the T-Junction and we'll either be turning left or right ... ..

Love to all
xxx


----------



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news tegk68, liberty71 & sadiesue I can imagine how you're feeling. Sending you a   .

I have been offline for 5 days and am giving an update - OTD feint positive 19.06
I was left for another week & was re tested it was unfortunately still feint positive - then they did a blood test HCG only 188.

Looks like a chemical pregnancy I have to go back today for another blood test to confirm. This has gone on for 4 weeks now and I think I am a bit mental - anyone else had a chemical or similar experience and how long will I take to get back to a normal cycle.

Help

Julie


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Sending big    to all of you who've had BFN's   and congratulations to those who've had better news   

I know there are no "normal" symptom's but for last couple of day's have been getting gripeing cramps in my tummy, mainly the right side (sort of just in from my hip) that seem to get worse when my bladder is full   also getting up at least twice a night to pee   does anyone else experince this or should i be worried.....still got 10 days till test date!!

Chicky x


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Chicky, I too had some small niggles and shooting pains in what felt like my ovaries. I think considering what our poor ovaries have been through its just them shrinking back and when your bladder is full, it will be pressing on your swollen ovaries hence the pain being worse. Im also peeing lots in the night but I am drinking 2-3 litres of water a day so thats not surprising. Are you drinking plenty too?


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

thought that's probably what it was, but you know what it's like, every twinge makes me panic   

probably not managing 2litres, but deffinatly drinking more than usual!!

Thanks for the reasurance   will try and chill out a bit....god i hate this wait


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi

Just a quick one for

*Chicky * - Hun, I'm the same, get loads of twinges/ AF feelings but I've come to ignore anything that could be a symptom as you just don't know if it's the drugs or your embie/s snuggling in. It's so rotten that we don't get any clues but that is the final hurdle of tx I guess. 
   yours are due to a lovely forthcoming BFP!! 

Swaza - Hi there 

Julie - I'm so sorry you are going through this. It must be hell. Hope you can get some final answers soon


----------



## Pic (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I've just had 2 embies transferred this morning following IVF with ICSI (first tx)

OTD is the 10th July.

Feeling nervous/excited/scared!! 

Looking forward to sharing this 2ww with you all.

Good luck to anyone testing in the next couple of days. I'm sure it will take a few days to catch up with you all.

Locket - my little fairy god dust mother.   That ticker of yours is counting down nicely now. When are you back to work?

Best wishes to you all.
Pic xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

liberty - im so sorry you had bfn i hope you are getting some time with your partner and having some treats, with regards to the pesseries they normally say about 3 days from stopping the pesseries, sorry i know you posted before but only just catching up  

sadiesue - sorry for your  bfn this whole journey is so cruel and you too hope you are taking some time to yourselves. alot of people find the immune testing helpful and it would def put your mind at rest knowing and although it might take a bit longer it would be worth it as if somehting showed up they can help you sort it so you can get your bfp  

natalie - hope your 2ww is going ok, im sorry to hear about your m/c, i know how that feels and its really hard to get back into tx but pray this will be your time  

teg - good luck for your test date, be keeping fingers crossed

milo - glad you not giving up, sending you hugs good luck for wed  

swaza - hope you feeling ok, and that you getting to rest a bit, good luck for 5th

pic - how are you doing with 2ww, are you too resting?

locket - only week left, keep strong and be thinking of you

julie - really sorry for what you are going through, its so cruel, i hope your bloods come back with better results, be thinking of you  

well my otd is tom, i had a faint positive when tested early fri but that was 5 days early just praying that my littl one stays with me this time, ill let you all know tom

take care kirst x


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Birdey

Thanks for the advice re pessaries and AF.

I really hope your positive result stays with you and is even stronger tomorrow. 

I can only describe today as feeling a bit shell shocked, wandering around in a numb daze. Am now having a long awaited and well deserved glass of chilled new zealand chardonnay. Will try not to over do it  

DH hopefully home early tonight and maybe go out for a meal... if can face general public that is. 

To those still waiting, warm wishes and  .

Joyce xxx


----------



## Liberty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

oh, i meant to say, i saw no less than EIGHT pregnant women today when i went to the gym. All i did was go for a swim! How can there be that many in one town in one morning on one route!!!

Sorry, it's just weird...

Joyce xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi liberty i know how you feel, i always see pg ladies or newborns when im having a down day, its just all so unfair, keep strong
kirst x


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

hiyawe had a 2 day 4 cell transfer on the 17th june, otd is this wed but unfortunately started bleeding yesterday, have been told by the clinic today to still keep taking the progesterone pessaries and to still test on wed, i think thats just delaying the enevitable, but they know best, all i know now is i am not giving up on my dream to be a mummy, this is our first attempt at ivf and not going to be the last, jsut wish we could cut out the dreaded 2ww, big  hugs to everyone else who had bfn this weekendcongratulations to all who had bfp"s milo  have messaged you


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

yazz - will be thinking of ya, hope it works out ok  

kirst x


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks kirst

im not sure if its me being extra sensitive but today has been a nightmare i just seem to be seeing pregnant woman or everything is about babies, my bf even had on the meaning of life yesterday (i had never seen that before) and the start of that was about sperm and lots of kiddies, couldnt believe he could sit there and watch it, i think i have been a bit awful to him i didnt realise he is probably hurting to (not one to show his feelings) he just leaves everything up to me, if we want to try again thats fine if we dont thats fine too god i could strangle him sometimes (a cuddle and talking about it would be worth a million pounds at the moment)

anyway ramble over SORRY

yazz xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, had my eggs (2) transferred today!  Trying to rest but I am not the type to just lie around doing nothing.  My clinic said carry on as normal (exept gym and hot baths), they didn't even say to rest today.  

Anyone out there testing around the 12th July?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

yazz - you dont need to be sorry, believe me i have had plenty of rambles on here. you need to get it out, and as bless as our blokes are its hard for them to know what we are feeling. my hubby is lovely but he does not say much about it all. what will be will be he always says - helpful eh   just message if you need anything
kirst x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I had some news that one of my close friends is 7 wks pregnant, she text me to let me know, she know's I'd rather here now and from her but obviously didn't want to upset me, I'm ok but it always happens when I'm doing tx?!   Thats the way it goes I guess.

Yazz,   Good for you for looking to the future, I hope it all changes around for you?  

chicky, Its probably your ovaries mine do the same too, the drugs could eb a part of it too just to make it more cruel!  

Locket, Still having bad nights, and odd dreams too, I always do, and i was up for a wee only 2 hours after going to bed then again early this morning? It is hot in the night I guess which doesn't help. Hope we sleep better tonight! 

Sorry to those who've got sad news,   its such an upset after the whole process of the tx, then its suddenly over, but only for now, you'll look to the future soon, plan a treat and spoil yourselves you deserve it.

I'll catch up more tomorrow as DH needs the lap top and the room with the computer in upstairs is tooooo hot!   

Poppins x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to you guys who have had bfn's    I truly am, I know the pain you are going through and I hope that you start to make sense of things soon    

To try and give some of you some hope I had my bloods redone this morning and they have miraculously risen to 134 so it looks like the pregnancy may be viable    I am booked in for a scan next week to hopefully see a little heartbeat fluttering away    don't give up girls, we will all get there eventually


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

tricksy - that sounds promising, im sure you will be fine at scan ill bekeeping my fingers crossed for you

kirst x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to all those BFNs - there seem to have been a lot - so I'm guessing it is time for lots of BFPs  

I feel better today after feeling like it was the end of the world. Take care people - this is one of the hardest things in the world to do and you have to look after yourselves.

Love to you all


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on thread for a couple of days but when reading through it made me quite upset for all these bfn's. Its just so horrible to go through the long process of treatment and waiting around, to feel so gutted at the end   all I can do is send you big fat               x x x 

however to all of you with those bfp    Its your successes that keep me going. Im on day 7 of 2ww and soooo tempted to test tomorrow with the first response 6 day early test. I know day 8 is still way too early but I have enough tests to see me through till the weekend, so I can test everyday   

Im afraid that I have built up this bubble that I think its going to be positive. After my last loss at 23 weeks I have almost convinced myself that it will work this time to full term. I know this is not good cause with it being a fet there is even a less of a chanc of it working. I have no symptoms at all, none, surely this cant be good........Im scared 

  Newyorker x x


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

keep positive hun just because a lot of us has had bfn dosnt mean you will, i will keep my fingers crossed for you 

yazz xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Joyce* ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun....many hugs 

*Sadiesue* ~ really sorry to see your news too....hope you can find a way to go again 

*Milo* 

*Julie* ~ how did you get on today?  

*Natalie, Pic, Yazz and Linlou* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck    

*Tricksy* ~ that's great news! Congratulations and lots of luck for that scan   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're not all too hot today 

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Couple of handy threads for you 

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

newyorker - dont give up hope, this will work for you and although fet has less chance your body is morelikely to take to the little embies as it has not gone through all of the drill of ec etc so keep those spirits high honey. i know how hard it is not too test and i was obsessed with it, i tested 5 days early but it only has like 57% of showing up so even if it is neg dont panic  

pm me if ya need anything, kirst x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello

Just thought I would post an update on me 

I started spotting on Friday and continued over the wkd. (Just like last FET).

I went for blood test this morning and unfortunately it was a BFN.

I am really lucky that I still have 6 frosties waiting to be used, so fingers and toes crossed it will be 3rd time lucky for me !!

Good luck to everyone else that is waiting for results 

Amanda x


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok have just had my first official meltdown of 2ww   . Pains in overies that i had earlier seem to have converted to full blow af pains, stomach cramps and back ache!   Struggling to know what to do with myself at the moment, am     that it could be implantation pains but seem to have convinced myself that af is on the way  

God I'm only on day 3, dont think i can cope much lon   ger

Sorry all posts today have been so negative, struggling at the mo

Chicky xx

ps, have just seen the links in the earlier post (spooky) so am going to have a read x


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if i gatecrash your thread...................usually post on the Serum thread on the greece board as this is where i had my treatment.

So sorry to all the ladies that got a BFN, its heartbreaking and i can totally feel the pain you are going throuigh having been there myself !

Newyorker, what date do you test ? I am on day 5 after ET and also have no symptoms at all. Trying to keep positive and look forward to that BFP for all of us !!!

H xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

H, Hi and welcome, I'm on day 5 too! I don't have any symptoms I never really do and I've had 4 positives, the only thing is tiredness I get that and have it again but never know if its just the treatment as I have to take a tablet at 3am which disturbs my sleep and I'm awake early due to being on steroids, so I never know!   Hang in there.  

chicky, I think It would be too early for af pains it must be your ovaries or the progesterone, it upsets my tummy with bad cramps sometimes?  

Amanda, Sorry to here your sad news.  

Newyorker, Hang in there, your less likely to have symptoms during a fet as your ovaries haven't been prodded and you weren't pumped full of loads of hormones, and what we all seem to forget is most pg symptoms actually start at 6 wks so don't worry, you could quite easily have an embie or 2 snuggled in there without even feeling anything!    

I was awake lots again last night, it was hot, and we had the fan on low too, then I was wide awake at 6.40am, now I'm starving but trying to wait a bit longer so that I dont get too hungry too early for lunch, these steroids are a killer with sleep and eating!      

Poppins x


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Morning!

Im on day 5 and have no symptoms at all either!! Keep thinking that I should have some sort of stretchy uterus feeling but I just know that as soon I get any type of niggle I will be worrying that AF is on its way so cant win really   

Poppins, Im on a very low dose of steroids too, is it them that are making me so hungry? I just thought I was being a pig as usual  

H - My test date is next monday 6 july (my clinic say 14 days after ec) when do you test? 

Nat x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

well its a   for us today, so chuffed but also so scraed just pray this little one stays with us this time.

kirst x


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Birdey -   on your  that's just great news.  YAY !!!

DTW01 - I too am on day 5 and have same test date as Poppins too (5th) and have NO symptoms at all.  My head I'm sure will start imagining them soon but feeling 'normal'.  I also have the early wake-up call mine is 4am so go to sleep straight after 10pm one right through to 4, but then have difficulty sleeping.  Managing to have a 2pm snooze each day though    I could get used to this.

Chickymush - How are you feeling today, any better?  

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the sunny day.

Swaza x


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Birdey -  on your   got everything crossed that this is your time  

Swaza - thanks, feeling a bit better this am, pains have eased off and feeling calmer   

Sorry for all the whinging yesterday  

Chicky x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Birdey congrats on your BFP    Take it easy today and enjoy the moment.

I am crawling towards my OTD I'm sure time goes slower in the 2nd week. I dreamt i had an implant bleed last night but first inspection this morning and nothing I wish my mind wouldn't play with me so much. 

Must get on with housework today as FIL arrives with DH tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for the rest on us still on the wait


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Birdey -   on your   fingers and toes crossed this time.

Big   to all those with BFN's over the weekend, I hope your all treating yourselves and starting to feel a bit brighter.

Liberty - My otd was 28/06/09 and we did it at midnight as I knew I wouldn't sleep not that I slept after the BFP mind.

Hope everyone else still waiting on 2ww to end are ok, and keeping positive.  

Love lou xx


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Birdey - CONRGRATULATIONS on your BFP !!!! That's fantastc news !!    How're you feeling ?

..and Tricksy - great to hear that your hcg levels are on the up - I hope they keep on doubling and there's a wonderful little one all snuggled up in there !

Ipswich Girl - so sorry for your BFN. Bug hugs hun   , and hope you're able to take some time out to grieve and rest.

Sadie Sue - oh hun, I'm so sorry.   . take care of yourself.

Well....we're not sure whether it's a BFP or BFN !! v v v faint line when tested this morning....so feel a bit numb to be honest ! I'd got myself all worked up for a BFN, and was even starting to cry as we waited the 3 mins for the test. Now we're not really sure what to feel - are we or aren't we ??! We're thinking that there may be SOME hope, and will obviously test again tomorrow (the clinic said wait 48 hrs...fat chance !!). It'd just be too cruel to come out with a BFN after having some hope raised.

I've been manically cleaning and tidying all morning to keep myself busy, and am now feeling slightly queasy - think it must be the nerves of having to wait another day. 
Oh please please please let this work for us !

g
xx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

hi all

otd today so have done a formal test and its still positive but the pee stick said the levels were at 3+ weeks which is odd as ec was 12th and et 15th just over 2 weeks ago i had sET so hoping not split!   first scan 21 july

still can't quite believe it and walking around in a daze and and keep bursiting into tears had so geared myself up to it not working so i could move on with my life. now my family will change forever and hope i made the right decision for them to do all this- wierd how your mind affects u! 

so sorry for everyone facing BFN  

birdy-- congrats    

pixie    the line gets darker for you

love and hugs  
pinkpear


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

got my scan booked and its on 15th july, so just gotta keep praying  

pinkpear - thats great news - this is so scary isnt it?

kirst x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Got my scan booked for 13th July just   that all is well.

Congratulations pinkpear and pixie I do hope that the line gets darker for you  .

Lou x


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Oooooo how fab to see some BFP´s!! Congrats to you all     Keep up the PMA whilst waiting for your first scan  

I cant stop eating!! Think its boredom more than anything


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Pixie g - I would say congrats is due to you hun!!!!  I also had a very very faint positive 16dpt and everyone said that a line is a line and it certainly was    I am now 9 weeks 1 day and have had an early scan and seen the HB.  I will say that it probably took until 18dpt to get a good positive and about 20dpt to get a really strong postive for me!!  It could be because it was a late implanter so please try not to worry (although i know how you feel as we didnt really believe it until we did the digital one that actually said 'pregnant')
Good luck to you hun


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all can I join you pls?

We had 3 blastos put back on Sunday so I'm happy to be PUPO with a test day of the 11th July        .  Praying this is our time and wishing all PUPO ladies bfp's.

Siobhan x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

maybemummy - congrats on being pupo keep rested and positive, good luck  

kirst x


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, Extremely new here but going out of my mind...ET (5 day) with donor eggs 21 June, Test day 1st July.....No symptoms, just worry.  This is my 2nd IVF with Donor.  Ist IVF stillborn at 27 weeks...gutted, this really has to happen for me soon xoxoxo
Lisa


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey ladies two days till i test at the hospital but sneakily tested this morning, no line so think its a negative for us again, will HPT again tomo but going for bloods on thursday and Im afraid its over for us this time  
Big hug to all those going through the same thing and big hugs to all those with BFP too x


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi again

My test day is tomorrow but I also tested yesterday and got a bif Fat Negative  

Can 48 hours between testing really make a difference?

Anyone else at Coventry CRM

Lisa
xxx


----------



## missus o (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi girls out there with fingernails as short as mine ...... well i did it - the early test  (!) promised myself i wouldnt do it - first time round i even put it off for two days as convinced it was negative (was positive but lost them).  
Anyhow got the BFN - was 4 days early - i know i know - too early but am in a major funk now. 
4 days early and not a bit of a trace of a line on a clear blue - couldnt tell hubby - he would kill me now for doing it....... lets just keep our fingers crossed for thursday.  
to all of you out there who tested negative, there is nothing i can say to make you feel better except to let you know we are all thinking about you.
 to all you who are in the mumsy way and good luck with your scans - next wee step of all the baby steps we need to take.
Who else is up for Thursday
Audrey


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies - well only 4 more sleeps for me, im so nervous!!!!

Birdey pinkbear.....congtrats to you both really nice to hear some good news.....wishing you a healthy 8 months ahead..... 

Pixie  -looks very good im sure it will be a line is a line..... 

really sorry to all those with BFN it really is the hardest thing to deal with, sending you lots of      take care of yourselves.....x

sending           to all those in your 2ww , well 2weeks that feels like 2 months.......    

take care all
roxy x


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

hi girls

hope you are all relaxing in the glorious sunshine. am feeling a little better having spoken with my friends- who are all desperate to help me over the next 8m and beyond and my sister. i was dreading telling my little sister. she has been ttc for 6 years shes only 32 hubby is much older. they have a failed iui and has just started stimming with her first ivf cycle. we hadnt realised that we were cycling close together. i'm just praying she gets a lovely positive. when i miscarried last time my other sister fell pregnant and went to full term- and that was so hard as much as i loved her.


  to you all

pinkpear


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
lisa - really sorry for your loss honey that must have been awful, the test can make all the diff on my 1st cycle i tested day before and was neg, then test day was positive so it does happen  

roxy and audrey - good luck for your testing fingers crossed.

also i tested early this cycle on first response which came up, found this one better than clear blue which was only 4 days early, first response is 6 days early.

kirst x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi lovely 2ww-ers  

Birdey & Pinkbear -   Congrats to you both! Fab news    

Linlou- yay! You're PUPO!!   

Poppins - Ah hun, sorry you still having very broken sleep - you must be    I am up for a wee shortly after going to sleep then a couple more times before the morning    Let's just hope our reward is a BFP!!    

Tricksy - brilliant to hear your levels have risen    and hope your scan somes around VERY quickly  

Newyorker & Tillergirl - hope time isn't dragging too much - oh stupid me, of course it will be!  You'll be going   like me.  Will you test early?  I am far too scared of the   and never test until OTD.  Get me a Halo!!  

Maybemummy - 3 blastos - wow!       you get a sticky one hun  

Grace and Missus - you are naughty naughty ladies testing early - I am   Thurs brings both of you a different result    

I Town Girl - very sorry hun   

Yazz - so sorry about the bleeding.  It's just so   cruel.   

Liberty - aw hun, you enjoy that Chardonnay and have some other nice treats too.  'Me time' all round darlin'  

pixie - sorry things are a little unsure    fingers crossed it's all good news for you  

the2mummies - glad you feel a little better.   It's so hard but thankfully the pain does ease, even if just a tiny bit at a time        

Pic - so glad you've popped over hun - I'm not sure what a 'Fairy God Dust mother' does but I'll still be your Fairydust Godmother! I don't think I could EVER be referred to as a Dust Mother of any description   

those i haven't mentioned personally - I am thinking of you all and sending my cyber love    

Well, I can't believe I am still a week away from OTD  .  I don't test early so I just have to sit it out until next Tues. It's torture as you are all only too aware!  I go back to work tom and I just know it's going to be stress city from the min I walk in.  On the plus side (as regards this 'wait') my feet won't touch the floor and hopefully before I know it it'll be hometime!  

Ah well, I'll catch up with where you are all at tomorrow night. 

Loads of luck to those testing tom


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Forgot to ask...

WHERE the heck was it sunny today      not a peep of it here in the N/East - NOT FAIR!


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Locket,

No can't test early as DH keeps tests locked up and I have to wait for him to be here he gets home day after OTD again so will have to wait an extra day providing AF  doesn't come first.

As for the sun have mine  I'm wilting 34degrees today where I am we've not had a drop of rain for nearly 3 weeks my water butts are running out.

Good luck for the wait this week it does drive us a bit   this 2nd week doesn't it. Well at least i have sewing class tomorrow for a distraction.

I am really missing my close friend as she is stuck in Spain after having her passport stolen and looks like she won't be able to get back until the end of July now.  She has been through tx before so knows all about the ups and downs and everything in between and it has been nice to have someone to turn to other than hubby when feeling arrrggghhhh     etc.

Although I am really glad I have you gals to bounce off aswell. Now I must get back to my laundry while the sun still out to dry it all quickly.


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pixie  - a line is a line! CONGRATULATIONS   

Tricksy - brilliant that your levels have risen 

Locket, it's been rain and sun here on and off all day, and very, very muggy. Yuck! It has given me a headache ,this weather, today I think.

Went out with the dogs to the Farm shop 2o mins away to get some dog food. The clouds were out and the temperature had dropped. Tesco's is only a further 5 mins drive from the farm shop so I thought, b*llocks to OTD on thus, I'm going to get myself another stick to pee on! Drove to Tesco's car park and the sun suddenly came out and was so blinkin hot I thought I can't leave this dogs in the car park, not even for 5 mins, so had to come home without a test and am now sooooooooo frustrated!


----------



## missus o (Jun 18, 2009)

DONT DO IT        
im making myself mad now that i did
Audrey


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi All,
Sorry haven't been able to check in on you over the weekend and had loads of pages to catch up on .. so much going on!  Great thing about being busy this wkend was it cut down on the amount of time for me to think about all this waiting and made me put off doing sneaky early test!

Lots of hugs    to all who got bad news over last few days    Be kind to yourself and as someone on here pointed out (sorry forgot who) dont forget your loved ones too  

And to those that tested early and still not positive .. I do think you should keep on hoping having read that others here got positives later on when retested  

Congrats to all who got BFP  - take care and mind yourselves and hope all continues to go well for you  

You guys are amazing, the stuff you have been through, and being able to share it with us all here, its what keeps me going and gives me hope


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Yazz, thanks for your kind words, I think I was loosing the plot yesterday this 2ww is   !!

Birdey, firstly   im so  excited for you. We all know how much these bfp's mean to us. Thankyou for your reply, and your right, embies have a good chance at settling in due to no harsh drugs and ec. You have given me some more positive vibes to keep me going through 2ww x

H, welcome to the thread. My otd is monday 6th but im an early tester and will probably test everyday from thursday this week   naughty I know, its costing me a fortune!!   my thoughts are with you x x 

Poppins, Im taking your advice and "hanging in there". This 2ww is a crazy time  

Locket, Im going mental in this 2ww. You are so good not to test. I'll let you into a secret... I tested today, day 8, and obviously it was bfn. I know it was far to early to test but couldn't help myself!!! I will try and wait a few more days before I test again, Mental I know    

Big   to everyone with bad news im thinking of you all, and to all bfp's take care and look after those embies x

Good night and god bless
Newyorker x x x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry girls not good at this - i seem to be restricted in the length of message i can type so didn't have room to do personals in previous post- sorry 
Congrats to Birdey, Loubes, Pink Pear, Glitter girl, Jasmine and Pixie on BFP   (Sorry to anyone I missed, but I had about 10 pages to catch up on!)
Milo + others who tested early -hang in there+ really hoping you get BFP soon   
Tricky -delighted to hear your blood levels going up +really hoping all goes well with scan-you are giving us all hope here    
Locket -loved your post about things to do while on 2WW -good luck with your journey   
Missus O -know what you mean about colleagues at work being kept in the dark, but I am sure it is for the best. I loved your description of side effects of the drugs! 
2mummies, Joyce, Sadiesue, Teg -I am sorry you didnt get good news this time  I hope ye are being kind to yourselves and taking time out -don't be rushing back to work   
Natalie -good luck with your journey and You are so brave + amazing sharing your eggs and giving someone else the chance to be a parent


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Newyorker -was reading your profile and you are so amazing in keeping going and I really really hope that this time will be it    I hope that your little angels are looking down on you and helping you stay strong
Poppins -good luck with your journey   
Carolmac -am so sorry +sending you hugs and hope you can keep strong  I am doing DE also.

Now I have a confession -I couldn't wait any longer so I did a sneaky early test this am. My donor eggs were collected 2wks ago ..so I figured out it wouldn't hurt even though my clinic asked me to test on 4/7/9  (about 18 days -thats too long! ) My hubby was leaving on work trip very early this am +wont be home for a few days + I knew I wouldn't be able to hold out +I wanted him to be around when I did it! Anyway we were really fortunate and we got a BFP!   I just hope they stay with us   We are too scared to believe its true.  I went to see my GP after I did test (had appointment anyway) to arrange to take more time off work +she did another test + it was still positive.  Now its starting to sink in.   My overseas doc is away on conference so I wont get to speak to him until weekend so dont know what I have to do next  I see some of you have organised early scans -I guess I will get told all this when I call doc  
G


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

conngratulations bon chance can i ask when did you have ET? hope all goeswell for you during the next 8 monts big hug x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks grace - I had my ET on 18th June - so prob tested 2 days early really?  
Good luck with your journey     and hope this will be your time


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

testing tomorrow CD 24....is this too early?


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

To all the ladies who have just got a BFP. Did you have any symptoms ?

I am now 6 days post transfer and having af pains  

H x


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Please dont panic H, it could quite easily be a sign that your embies are snuggling in. I feel rubbish and depressed this morning because I HAVENT had any pains   
My advice - keep yourself busy today and try and not read into any symptoms just yet  

Natalie x


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks hun,

I have been so positive, and have been carrying on as normal and not looking for signs, but its hard not to think about it when you can feel things going on. Will be busy at work today tho so that should pass the time .

Need a little window in my belly to see how they are doing !!!

Hope your bearing up ok, its a nightmare isnt it, after going through it before you would think it would get easier , but it doesnt .

H xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm having doubts if its worked? I'm sure I should feel more bloated by now, normally when I get pregnant I get the mild ohss symptoms come back, but I feel normal still, tired is the only thing I can say I've noticed but that could be other things? I'm off to look in my past few diarys to see what I wrote, I'm sure I had af feelings by now too, which have normally been a good sign for me?  I'm day 6.  

H, I would say its a good sign from my experience.  

G, Congratulations and best of luck!  

Hope everyone else is ok.  

Poppins x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

dtw01 said:


> Need a little window in my belly to see how they are doing !!!
> 
> Hope your bearing up ok, its a nightmare isnt it, after going through it before you would think it would get easier , but it doesnt .
> 
> H xx


 I thought it might be easier this time but I think in reality it is harder as you can't help but compare what your body is doing this time in comparison to last time. It's driving me gaga  .

I'm having lots of short cramps so far this morning and my wee seems to have dissapeared, I'm just glad that in an hour I will be out sewing all day so wont be at home dwelling on what on earth is happening in there  now at 11dpo and running out of steam although that could be the heat over here.

Bonnecahnce that is great news on your result hope it sticks . Have to admit I am concerntrating so much on getting pregnant I don't what to do other than go to the Doc and say help when it does finally happen.

Hope everyone else is managing to keep themselves rested and well.


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well as expected its a BFN for us.  I have been bleeding on and off since Sat but AF arrived with vengance this morning.   

I will ring the clinic and arrange a follow up, but I think we are going to take a few months off to heal both body and mind and focus on our wedding for a while.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test, I hope you get a better result than me.

Milo

x


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh Milo, I'm so sorry hun. Taking a bit of time out is probably the best thing - for your body and mind,    

Well...it's a FCP (Fingers crossed positive !) for us this morning, Couldn't sleep so tested at 4am...and there was a definate line !
Will test again tomorrow...and keeping EVERYTHING crossed. Our consultant has warned us not to get our hopes up too much just yet as m/c risk is so high, and I'm going to get blood tests done to confirm hcg levels (really nervous due to biochemical pg in Dec).

Please please let this be our time.

g xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

milo - im sorry that it has not been you rtime this cycle, i think its a brill ides to take some time wawy and get your selves fresh for next try, wishing you all the luck

pixie - thats great news, i know how scared you are we miscarried at 5 half weeks in oct on first go so im petrified with this one but just gotta keep praying thisis our time  

to all of those ladies talking about symptoms, mine have been completly diff to last cycle both were bfp which is why i was worried because i thought they would be the same if both resulting in bfp. apparntly the symptoms can change for many reasons ie diff sex you are carrying, fet or fresh etc soplease dont worry  

kirst x


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Milo I'm so, so sorry . Bad news for me too, so I know how you feel.

Couldn't wait for my OTD tomorrow so rushed to the shops this morning and bought a clear blue digital and it said NOT PREGNANT . Am so glad we are off on holiday tomorrow night. Will be nice to get away.

Don't suppose there is any accurate answer to this but anywhere I can find out on this site when to expect my period? I've tried a search but to no avail. Would just like to know.

pixie - am thrilled for you. Even though my news is not good, it does cheer me to think of others good news, and gives me hope for next time  

Hope everyone else OK and not going too insane during their 2ww!


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Period arrived this morning ladies for me too, sorry milo about you too, i think we will take a rest for a few months too if clinic ok it, we so need a holiday. Would you believe it i still have to show up tomo for the bloody blood test! ahhhhh. 
good luck to everyone still waiting. We have enough for one more try thank god so will be back waiting on the dreaded ttw again as soon as we are ready.


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

So sorry Grace


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Milo -so sorry that it is not good news for you this time 

Pixie - congratulations on BFP   and hope all continues to go well for you 

Teg -am sorry about your sad news -take care of yourself and have a fab time away 

Grace -don't want to give you false hope but I have heard that you can still have a bleed even when pregnant so def worth going to have blood test I think  

Take care everyone else on 2WW 
Bonchance


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Milo, Teg & Grace, Sorry to here your sad news all of you.   

Pixie, Congrats to you, fingers crossed for you too.  

I'm having up and down moments sinde this morning trying to stay positive but its hard.     

Pooppins x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

*Hee Hee!    

OOOOP's I put Pooppins that made me laugh!*


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hang in there Poppins  - you must have real strength .. look at all you have been through and you are still going.. you really are an inspiration 

Have you ever tried listening to the Zita West CD for relaxation during the 2WW - I ordered mine from net and it arrived next day in the post (during a previous ICSI).  I have used this lots - I put it on my ipod and listen to it several times a day and it helped calm me down and keep a positive focus.  I also have been having acupuncture for one year now and I think this has helped me stay relaxed and positive also.

Good luck and I really hope this will your time   
Take care, Bonchance x


----------



## brendabell (Mar 21, 2009)

Can I add my name to the list please.

DE ICSI/IVF.  Test date:  9th July

Sending good luck to all your other 2WW ladies out there.

Brendabell
x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck Brenda   
I had DEIVF/ICSI also, had my ET on 18th June. I tested early, yest am and got a BFP.
Take care, Bonchance


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

my god this really is a roller coaster, after certainty this morning about period, im now thinking late implantation, and doing google searches......    
I will go tomo for blood test because clinic say i have too and to get it into my thick head my god i wouldnt wish this on my worst....big hug everyone x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Bonchance, thank you! I listened to it before and after acupuncture at the zita west clinic, its great I dont have it but know how to do the positive visualisation which I do lots through the day, also from her book, I repeat "I am pregnant it is working" too!!!!  

Brendabell, Welcome, and best of luck, a fresh starter to keep us positive! 

Grace, Keep positive, you never know!? I feel for you, its hard I've been in your shoes, I know how you feel, its very hard at the end. Best of luck.  

Poppins x 6dpt


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Congrats to all those with BFP 

So sorry to those who got a BFN

I had day 3 FET, 1x7 cell and 1x8 cell both grade 1 so really pleased 

Can u add my name to the list please.

Test date: 14th July

Sending good luck you other 2WW.

tracey xxx


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi

I sooooooooo pleased to say I got a  BFP today.......xoxoxoxo

Lisa


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya ladies

 to the bfn's  this week, 

and congratulations everyone who has had  

sam


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Lizzy 
Can you add me to the list again.

Had DIUI today hoping this is 3rd time lucky.

OTD is 16th July.

Hi and good luck to everyone on the 2ww

Sending everyone loads of     

Take Care
Paws18 
x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to all those with BFP  

So sorry to those who got a BFN  

Really fed up with this waiting now and not testing until 6th!!! Really hope I can hold out til then. Anyone else testing on 6th ? I dont really feel much at all really, though after our last IVF where I defo thought I was pregnant I am ignoring all the symptoms. Really not sleep at all and this heat does not help, need to sleep in the fridge if i would fit!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Lisa well done on your bfp hun          

So sorry for anyone who has had a bfn      

Love Siobhan x


----------



## Kat29 (May 19, 2009)

Dear all,

Just to let you know that it was a BFN for my DH and I today.   After picking ourselves up off the floor from the mass sobbing   that took place we went and had lunch followed by a massage and then booked ourselves the penthouse suite for a weekend in Brighton. What a way to celebrate your wedding anniversary. 

Congratulations to all those with a BFP. Am thrilled for you.

Maybe next time.

Kat


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Amanda* ~ I'm sorry to see your news hun....love and luck to you for your frosties 

*Milo* ~ really sad to see your news too....take good care and lots of luck for your wedding 

*Teg* ~ many hugs to you.....have a lovely holiday 

*Kat* ~ oh I'm sorry you got bad news and especially on your anniversary 

*Grace* ~ I'm sorry AF arrived....keeping everything crossed for your test anyway  

*H* ~ welcome to the thread......what day do you test hun?  

*Audrey* ~ too early for you too....lots of luck for tomorrow  

*Siobhan, Tracey, Paws and Brendabell* ~ welcome to you all too and lots of luck    

*Lisa* ~ welcome to the thread.....how did your test go today   Yay, just seen your post...congratulations 

Hi *Chicky, Poppins, Nat, Swaza, Tillergirl, Lou, Charlie, Roxy, Locket, Teg, Bonchance, Newyorker, Angels, Sam and Suzi* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Pixie* ~ looking really good....lots of luck for your blood tests tomorrow  

*Kirst* ~ congratulations....really fab news 

*Pinkpear* ~ congratulations for PTD   Lots of luck for your sister too  

*Bonchance* ~ many congratulations to you too.......wooohooo 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Lisa - congratulations on BFP  Take care and mind yourself


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Lizzy, hi everyone else!
Am not a frequent poster but am still here,  even though I didn't get a mention  on your list.
Am sooo sorry for the ladies who got BFNs-- my heart goes out to you. 
To all the fab BFPs well done and congrats! I'm crossing my fingers that everything goes right for you.  
My 2WW is going slowly. I feel pretty much normal except major "stitch" on my left side for 2 days but has now resolved. Slightly sore nips which look bigger and darker but nothing convincing. Prob just the cyclogest. I feel hungry but that's prob just me being a piggie!
I had ICSI and am now 5 days PT.
it was my birthday yesterday and DP gave me loads of lovely pressies, but it's hard to enjoy anything as too much worry in the 2WW!!
Good luck to all those waiting.
Xxx


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Kat29 - So sorry for yor BFN. Your weekend in Brighton sounds just the spoiling you need  

SuziFairy - I test on the 6th too. Keep changing my mind about when to test,I only wanna test early if its a BFP   Dont have any symptoms really either. Do you plan to test early or will you be good?

Maybbaby -   for yesterday, just think about the wonderful present you could have soon  

Im feeling ok today, still no major symptoms, but keeping positve that my embies are still with me  

Nat x


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the birthday wishes Nat!  I have stopped celebrating really 
I am holding my breath for a BFP for you! Xxx


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Kat my heart breaks for you hun, its so so unfair !

To all the ladies on the 2WW, hope your staying sane and keeping away from those pee sticks !!! 

Well by this time next week i will know, testing on 8th, feel really anxious as have typical AF pains, getting spots and have a headache......trying to stay positive but in my heart i think i already know the outcome.

H xxx


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this site, and how everyone feels for everyone we are all on such a difficult journey.  Love you all and good luck for anyone its so not easy to carry on sometimes but with the support from here its a god send.

Please tell me, after a BFP where do you go from here? how do you reamin positive as its such early days 

~Lisa~

Also, how do I add my details at the bottom like you all do?  I.e. your history


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

hi all

just a quick one from me - just got blood test results from yesterday, and they're at 77, which is low for day 16. So so worried that this is another biochemical pg (we had the same in Dec), but trying to keep calm, and hopeful. I just so wanted this to be our time...

Am going back for another test early tomorrow morning, so we'll see if the levels are doubling or not...so the wait continues.

Pleeeeeeease let this work out for us !!!     

g
xx


----------



## missus o (Jun 18, 2009)

well girls i have to leave you hcg <1 so BFN for me
Good luck to you all
Audrey x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Lizzyb thanks for asking.
Not doing too well in this heat however I did wake up yesterday felling very bright and happy  and with an incline in the back of my mind that this is going to be a positive, still feel like that today even after a sudden 4am toilet alarm call. I will say very little in that department is coming through even though bladder keeps telling me to go.

I asked hubby if we could test early on Saturday rather than wait for him to get back mid next week he said no have to wait . He also thinks I shouldn't get my hopes up. But at this time last month I think I knew it was going to be a neg in fact AF had arrived early and by my calander counting she should have arrived by now.

Trying to stay positive but blimey having to wait for him to get back next week I'm going to go gaga .

Got to go now am supposed to be entertaining FIL.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Lisa, If you click on profile under the fertilityfriends sign at the top then in the left is a box that says modify profile, in that box in the list second down I think it says -forum profile information, click on this then scroll down to signature, this is where you can add your own info. Just staying positive is all you can do!  

Congratulations to all of those getting a bfp!   Fantastic news and best of luck, 

Sorry to those who have had sad news,  , best of luck for the future. 

G, I hope this isn't another biochem? best of luck and fingers crossed.    

Hi to everyone else, will catch up later hopefully.  

Well after having doubts yesterday daytime, I began to feel really bloated in the evening, I'm hoping its a good sign and that its come back from E/C because it has worked? I will just keep positive because I know its better too anyway!     ++++

Just got back from meeting a friend for lunch it was really nice to get out for a bit and chat to someone, her and her husband are going through test etc as they need to have ivf too, they are still early days and not sure when yet but I think she likes having someone to talk to who understands I wish I knew someone when I started out?

Poppins x


----------



## Maybbaby4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dear poppins,
I REALLY hope it works for you this time  
Xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

will be joining you all again soon I hope.
Justed started 2nd fresh IVF - hoping scan next week will let EC go ahead same week.
we responded really quickly last time so hoping for same this time  

Been popping in now and then
 for all the  
and 
 for all the  
such a numbers game just not fair

xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quickie to say hi, really sorry for the bfn ;ast 2 days, its so unfair  

on good note congrats to those with bfp, keep positive, easier said than done i know  

gotta run but take care
kirst x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Natinspin,

Well I am really trying to be good and not test early, I did last time and then felt really poo as is was a BFN! I might test the night before if i can hold on for that long. How about you ?


----------



## Little Miss Patient (Oct 1, 2007)

Suzi Fairy, I just had conversation with DP and he is really keen on us waiting til Monday morning, me on the other hand would test right now if I had a pee stick in the house - which I dont  

I think we should stick it out


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies... 

Big    to all those with bfn, life really is unfair. sometimes.... 

Congrats to all with the bfp, may you all have healthy 8 months ahead.....  

I with the rest of you on testing early, Saturday is test day i have two tests in the drawer and really tempted to do one.... 
2 more sleeps feels like months away..... 

Good luck to all those testing soon......... 

  to all in your 2ww..... 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? Test date 10 July after DE abroad for the fourth time (lots of frozen embryos first donor). How can it fail so many times with a 60% success rate? One m/c, and at 44 possibly looking at the end of the road if this doesn't work. 2 fresh embryos - we used to call them funny names (well, we thought so) but these two are Maria and Cristina after the metro stop closest to the clinic. Running out of inspiration and heart...

Good luck and bright thoughts to you all

Demelza


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Good luck Demelza!  

Suzie & Nat, Girls.....Dont test early, I cant lecture I've done it myself in the past on many goes actually 8/9 of them this being my 11th 2ww thats pretty cr*p I'll try not to this time round though?.....she say's!   

I'm so tired I'm off to bed soon, and my bottom is getting sore already from the gestone jabs.  

Poppins x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all

Good luck Demelza you will get there hun and find another reserve of strength to do it       

On the testing debate I may sneak an early test in myself but I'm waiting for hcg inj  to have gone and for any implantation to have had a chance.

No real symptoms that in my rationale mine I wouldn't attribute to the utrogestan and eostradol valerate.

Good luck all Siobhan x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Kat29 -so sorry to hear your sad news 

Maybbaby -Happy belated birthday and I really hope you get the best present possible this year  

dtw -hang it there and try to keep hopeful and positive -this 2WW is so hard 

Lisa -I think its hard not to worry, but try to keep positive, so far all is going really well for you.   

Pixie -keeping everything crossed you and really hope your numbers go up  

Missus o - so sorry to hear your sad news 

Poppins -you are amazing, hang on in there and I really hope this is the one for you  

Iornam -good luck with your treatment. I have being having acupuncture treatment for last 12 months and I really believe it has helped me.

Birdey -Hi and how you doing? 

Demelza -good luck with this one   - I had DE abroad also
regards, Bonchance


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Girls I totally understand your temptation to test early.. I couldn't wait.. every day feels like a month! I tested 14 days after egg collection, first thing in morning and was lucky enough to get a positive. I would recommend if you are testing early to try to use a good quality sensitive test and don't give up hope if you do test early and the result is not what you want to see because there are lots of stories on this site of people getting BFP after a getting a few -tests first.  
Good Luck with 2WW   

By the way, don't know if any of you are using crinone gel, but what comes out awhile after using it is really weird!!   Let's just say that I won't be eating cottage cheese again! 
Bonchance


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining it, had 3 day ET yesterday and test on the 13th July.

Good luck to all those testing today sending u all lots of    

also sending     to anyone that has not got the news they so deserve- life is just not fair. 

Roxy hi sis not long now cant believe we are PUPO together sending u lots of     and     you get BFP.XXX


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had a strange couple of days  some lower tummy and back ache and today just a AF "feeling" hard to describe but just like period was hanging round and a bit PMTish  then last night got like a nausea feeling but not sure if thats just anxiety  

Anyone else had these sorts of feelings


chicky x


----------



## Caramelo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Lizzy, How do I get on the list below? Testing on 10th July. Thanks


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all

Caramelo - testing same day as you. Supposed to hang out for blood test 30m away then come home and sweat. Good luck to us both

Chickymish - I'm testing the day after you (10th) and had quite sharp lower ab pains three days ago, and the odd one today. The clinic says it might be the progesterone. I've noticed it's when I have to sit down for longish periods. I don't mind symptoms being meaningless, given the cocktails we've all had to take it's not surprising. What I'd really like to know is when stuff is normal post IVF and not to worry. Have you had a look at the common symptoms thread on the 2WW? Pelvic pain (inc for BFPs is pretty normal). 

Normally I'd be feeling very positive about feeling so hot, but heck, it's a heatwave!

Demelza x


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chickymush, i had Et the smae day as you and am getting exactly the same pains and feeling, a bit gross but feel like my period is gonna gush out at any time, also have sore boobs and had a bit of a sicky feeling the other morning but not anything since.

I tend to find the pain worse later in the day.

I am testing 8th , how bout you ?

H x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

sorry for late update.  Unfortuntely we got BFN from our first cycle......been trying to come to terms with it.  Has anyone done back cycles before?


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

I've been silly, I teted and it was negative it was an asda own make its different to the ones I've used from there before the last ones were the same as the sainsbury's ones and have always been really sensitive, I've never tested this early before on day 8 and it was 2pm this afternoon no idea why I did it? I've had one tiny brown spot in my undies which is what I get on most cycles and feel like I do on other positive ones too but it could also be af on her way? wish I hadn't tested, DH is off to get his hair cut I've asked him to get a first response test for the morning. 

Trying to say to myself its too early and staying positive?    

Poppins x


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh Poppins, I'm with you.  I plan to test 24hrs early (tomorrow morning) so I'm with you on that.  Sorry it was a -ve but hoping that test was rubbish and that the first response tomorrow will be +ve.  You SO deserve this.  

I've bought ClearBlue +Plus 7 Signs, pack of 2 (says you can test up to 4 days early) I'm such a saddo, only got it cos it was half price !!!  

I am more prepared for a -ve than a +ve I must admit, not negative but realistic.  

Here's to tomorrow for us naughty girls !!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Good luck Sarah!    and thank you.  I've got a digital clear blue one too, I normally have a selection!, I'll try and be hopeful but prepare myself too?


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi ladies, can i join you?

I had DIUI on 29th June.  Started feeling tired yesterday & have started getting sore boobs.  Had 1st tx back in March, got BFP which unfortunately ended in miscarriage, so i'm sort of keepng an eye out for symptons & tiredness & sore (.)(.) were the 2 things i got last time.  Am trying not to get my hopes up, not feeling very positive about it & am just thinking its the cyclogest i'm on.  Supoose i'm trying to protect myself really!

Anyway,    for those testing soon, we all deserve this

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Whoops - forgot to say, OTD is 13th July


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Natinspain

I am going to be good too, though might do it sunday night and not monday morning. That good for me, not too long to wait now, just got to get the weekend over and done with. At least I am not sat at my desk at work thinking about it. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199148.0


----------

